# Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Die Verschmelzung wurde vom VDSF abgelehnt.
Laut Michael Kuhr mit folgendem Ergebnis:
Ja: 158
Nein: 55
Enth. 0
Ungültig: 3


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

ohoh......

zitat michael.kuhr aus dem SH Forum: "Das Ergebnis:

Ja: 158
Nein: 55
Enth. 0
Ungültig: 3

Das reicht nicht für eine Zustimmung. Es waren 74,1 Prozent, 75 wären  erforderlich gewesen. Am Ergebnis der Verschmelzung fehlen zwei Stimmen!"

Eine ganze Menge Umfaller.


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

74,1 %

antonio


----------



## ironfish (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Rücktritte?


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Wat nu??

Nochmal, bis Ergebnis passt? :g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Schon bestätigt?


----------



## Revilo62 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hoffentlich wird jetzt kein Fehler gefunden ....
Wenn auch knapp,aber dennoch haben die Zweifler sich durchsetzen können , wird langsam aber sicher spassig was in der Zukunft so kommt ?!
Tight lines |wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Kanpp aber dennoch das richtige Ergebnis erreicht.
Dann ist ja alles in Butter.

EDIT: Hm komische Rechnung von dem im SH Forum.
Wenn es 216 Stimmen gibt, und 162 Stimmen davon ergeben 75%, dann fehlen 4 Stimmen und nicht 2. Der hat wohl nur geschaut mit 54 wären 25% dagegen, das wären zuwenig, aber nicht bedacht das die Gegenstimmen egal sind wenn nicht die 75% erreicht werden (oder irre ich mich?). So oder so haben die Gegner genau die Anzahl an Stimmen die sie über 25% dagegen bringen.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Es zeigt sich gerade was man unter Demokratie bei Dorschgreifer versteht.

*koxx*

Jetzt wird offensichtlich versucht zu Mauscheln.

Wahl ungültig, es muss noch mal gewählt werden. Wetten?  

Die Alternative wäre ja nun, alle Fusionsbefürworter im VDSF treten aus und gehen zum DAV über.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Laut Michael Kuhr wollen die "Rechtsgelerhten" das noch irgendwie hinbiegen.

Sitzungsunterbrechung - da wär ich jetzt gerne Mäuschen...

Ob die so oft abstimmen, bis denen das Ergebnis passt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Na hoffentlich wird jetzt nicht immer nochmal nachgezählt oder werden weitere ungültige Stimmen gezählt bis das Ergebnis passt.

So war das damals zu DDR Zeiten immer....|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

dorschgreifer redet es sich grade schön im andern forum.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

I sag ja, jetzt wird gemauschelt. 
Jeder Knick im Stimmzettel könnte.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Alles nur noch irre ;-)))

Passt aber ja irgendwie ins Bild....


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

hat mal jemand gezählt jetzt warens 216 vorher 209

kommen und gehen da ständig welche.

antonio


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

bestätigt im märz aufs neue.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

|laola:|laola:|laola:


Game Over dieses Jahr.

Im März 2013 sehen wir uns wieder.

Und demnächst Herr Kuhr...machen Sie doch bitte eine Zugangsbeschränkung, also Beiträge für aussenstehende sperren.
Was für ein blödsinniger Kommentar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ergebnis wurde wohl bestätigt, und jetzt geht das mauscheln noch von vorne los laut Michael Kuhr:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page41

Dabei braucht der DAV doch nur übertreten, bzw. die DAV-Verbände, die die Fusion wollten.
Die brauchen ja jetzt nur nen Aufnahmeantrag stellen ;-)))

Das spielt doch jetzt eh keine Rolle mehr, da alle Versprechen bez. der Fusion vom DAV-Bund eh schon gebrochen wurden...

Da kann an das dann doch auch noch brechen, dass man nicht "übertreten will", bzw. nur im Zuge einer Übernahme durch Verschmelzung..


----------



## Revilo62 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Herr Kuhr hat meinen höchsten Respekt, er hat live berichtet , so kann es auch gehen und der Kommentar im anderen Forum  ....
das muss er machen ....
War spannender als die letzte EM /WM  ....
Vielleicht wirds in den nächsten Wochen öffentlicher und 
vielleicht  .... ach ne, ich lass mich überraschen
Nochmals und zum Mitschreiben :

PRoFusion , aber bitte nicht so, wie grad gescheitert !!!!
Tight Lines |wavey:


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

ob sie das so einfach können?

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Bei dem knappen Ergebnis brauchen die sich nicht viel zu bewegen. Es reicht sich die Fusionsgegner nochmal zur Brust zu nehmen.

Wenn dann die drei Enthalter umfallen ist der Drop gelutscht.


----------



## Revilo62 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Können, vielleicht nicht, aber müssen .......
Mein Vereinschef hat am 24. Nov. eine Sitzung beim LV ;+
genau zu diesem Thema ;+, wahrscheinlich !!!
Und da wird Herr Weichenhan sicher Erklärungsbedarf haben 
Ich glaub kaum, dass jüngere und progressive Vereinschefs dazu kommentarlos bleiben.
Wenn sich basisdemokratisch eine erneute Profusion ohne Änderung der Strategie ergeben sollte, dann ist es so und nicht zu ändern, dann soll es so sein, aber ich glaube, die Vereine werden da erheblich mitreden...... müssen!!
Bleibt es jetzt bei der Kündigung Bayerns ... oder SH oder verschiebt sich jetzt alles um 
3-4 Monate ?
Tight Lines |wavey:|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Abstimmen bis es den Funktionären passt ist natürlich schon immer der beste Weg gewesen, einen Verband für Angler zu gründen - ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht ;-))

Sollen doch jetzt einfach die DAV-Verbände übertreten, die das wirklich "wollen"...

Dann kriegen sie zusammen schon irgendwie ne Mehrheit zusammengemauschelt..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn dann die drei Enthalter umfallen ist der Drop gelutscht.


 
Ich glaube das Ding geht jetzt erst recht in Graben- weil es Schuldzuweisungen ohne Ende geben wird...


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass das, was beim VDSF in Berlin gerade passiert zu sein scheint - danke Michael Kuhr: großartige Leistung!!!!!!! - zu allen Verhandlungsmakeln noch der Sahnehäubchenunfall on top ist. Das wird man aber nie rausbekommen. Wenn es aber bestätigt werden sollte, dann hat der VDSF nicht die für eine Fusion notwendige Mehrheit herstellen können und trägt OFFENSICHTLICH und für alle sichtbar (!!!!!!) die Verantwortung für das heutige Scheitern. Unterstellt, dass sich die Meldungen über F/ SH bestätigen, dann ist das eine riesige Blamage des VDSF unter den anwesenden Augen der Politik, die die Einflussnahmemöglichkeiten auf Jahre hinaus beschädigt. Dafür trägt das VDSF-Präsidium die Verantwortung und sollte das auch noch in Berlin tun. Einfach vertagen, das wäre keine Lösung, sondern Feigheit. Rücktritt jetzt! Was braucht es noch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nachdem das Personaltableau ja auch Bestandteil des Verschmelzungsvertrages war und damit auch Frau Dr. als Präsidenten abgewählt wurde, bleibt ja nun der Herr Mohnert wohl Präsi des VDSF/DAFV?


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei dem knappen Ergebnis brauchen die sich nicht viel zu bewegen. Es reicht sich die Fusionsgegner nochmal zur Brust zu nehmen.
> 
> Wenn dann die drei Enthalter umfallen ist der Drop gelutscht.



Wie ich schon sagte, das reicht nicht. 216 : 4 = 54. Sie brauchen also 162 Stimmen dafür bzw. bei 55 dagegen ist es auch gelaufen. Die 55 haben sie, die 3 ungültigen sind also selbst dann egal wenn sie ja stimmen (keine Ahnung wie der auf 2 reichen gekommen ist).

Der Dorschgreifer schreibt da aber auch einen Blödsinn. Kein Rückrad weil nur die Pro Leute noch was zum Vertrag gesagt haben. Was sollen die Gegner denn noch sagen, die Gespräche waren schon alle vorher gelaufen, die Fakten stehen, es gibt nichts mehr zu sagen. Und das die Pro Leute sich gemeldet haben um zu sagen das es ja alles so toll ist, das ist wohl eher interessant, denn die hatten ja nichts zu meckern, also keinen Grund sich zu melden. Das sie es getan haben zeigt nur das sie (zurecht wie wir nun wissen) Angst hatten und hofften noch einen überzeugen zu können. Sonst gab es keinen Grund sich zu melden "um zu sagen das finde ich super".


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich benutze mal ein Wort des geschätzten Kalle Henning (Ex-VDSF-Verhandlungsführer für die Fusion): Endkonsequenz

In der ENDKONSEQUENZ trägt die Verantwortung für diese Totalblamage der Präsident des VDSF, Peter Mohnert.

Die Zeit ist da, dafür die persönliche Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Hier. Jetzt

Oder soll ein VDSF unter seiner Führung der neuen Abstimmung im März 2013 entgegentaumeln?

Was muss noch alles kaputt gehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

DAV löst jetzt Versammlung auf und fährt nach Hause.....


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

außer spesen nix gewesen.
wird noch interessant wie die lv ihre ankündigungen im falle des scheiterns umsetzen.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich benutze mal ein Wort des geschätzten Kalle Henning (Ex-VDSF-Verhandlungsführer für die Fusion): Endkonsequenz
> 
> In der ENDKONSEQUENZ trägt die Verantwortung für diese Totalblamage der Präsident des VDSF, Peter Mohnert.
> 
> ...



Wer soll es machen? Herr Braun aus Bayern?

Im Grunde gibt es eine ganze Menge Optionen.
Alle VDSF Fusionsbefürworter können doch zu DAV überlaufen und dann umfimieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Sorry Brotfisch, 
Du machst hier was alleine an Herrn Mohnert fest, das fand ich schon immer falsch.

Es geht nicht um eine Person,. sondern um ein nun nachweislich untaugliches, dilettantisches System im VDSF/DAFV

Es ist das gesamte Präsidium des VDSF/DAFV, das gesamte Präsidium des DAV sowie alle Präsidien der Initiative, die in ihrem Dilettantismus das gemeinsam nicht hinbekommen haben.

Ich finde es nur schade und bezeichnend, dass sowenig Kompetenz in den restlichen VDSF-Verbänden vorhanden ist, dass diese die rechtlichen, finantziellen, organsiatorischen und pesonellen Zweifelhaftigekeiten, die ja von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF-Justitiarin deutlich angeführt wurden, anscheinend blind negieren und wie bisher auch stumpf abgenickt haben, was von oben vorgelegt wurde.


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich bin gespannt ,wie der VDSF bzw. die Landesverbände diese Niederlage uns auf ihren Homepagen zu verkaufen versuchen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ja, das wird noch spannend werden........


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Was mir noch einfällt zum Thema Abweichler bearbeiten (wird ja passieren). Muss Bayern nicht jetzt austreten, und was ist mit denen die zum DAV wechseln wollten? WÜRDEN sie ihr Wort halten müssten sie doch den Schritt gehen, womit sich die 216 Stimmen gewaltig reduzieren würden. Keine Ahnung wieviele Stimmen das sind, aber dann dann muss man sehr viele der 55 Stimmen überzeugen können, denn selbst die 30 Stimmen gegen die Satzung sind dann schon eine Macht zu der nur noch wenige dazu kommen müssen. Aber ich vermute mal da es einen zweiten Anlauf geben wird ist die Fusion ja nicht gescheitert und durch die Sachlage wird es keine Austritte geben (auch wenn die Fusion noch in 2012, um die es doch normal ging, gescheitert ist).

Btw. was ist mit dem DAV. Muss der nächstes Mal auch nochmal Abstimmen oder haben sie mit ihren Abstimmungen jetzt schon Fakten geschaffen?


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Warum nicht W. Klasing nun als VDSF Präsi?  |director:|clown:  :g

Thomas, da haste Recht. Die Landesverbände und ihre Obrigkeit ist kaum besser als Herr Mohnert.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt ,wie der VDSF bzw. die Landesverbände diese Niederlage uns auf ihren Homepagen uns zu verkaufen versuchen ...



Das Anglerboard war schuld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Warum nicht W. Klasing nun als VDSF Präsi


Warum ihn nicht besser ausserhalb verkrusteter Strukturen und alter Betonköpfe was Neues, Vernünftiges FÜR Angler anfangen lassen?

Dass das jetzige System grandios gescheitert ist und seine Unfähigkeit bewiesen hat, muss doch jetzt auch dem letzten auffallen.......

Nicht mal Frau Dr. konnte das noch verhindern, dass einige das Denken nicht aufgegeben haben und nicht nur blind abnickten...

Muss man da wirklich diese Strukturen erhalten?


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Entschuldigt, dass ich nicht prompt antworten konnte, da bei mir zu Hause gerade ein dezibelstarker Streit über dieses Thema mit einer Ex-Funktionärin ausgebrochen ist ;-)

Gleichwohl bleibe ich bei meiner Haltung: Es gibt eine _politische _Verantwortung für das heutige Scheitern. Das ist nicht nur ein Mathematik-Unfall. Der DAV schafft 100% und im VDSF werden zwei oder vier Leute knapp unter'm Durst verantwortlich gemacht, weil ihnen keiner erklärt hat, wo sie ihr Kreuz machen sollen?

Ich wurde soeben kritisiert, weil ich einen kranken Mann persönlich attackierre. Ich wünsche ihm gute Besserung. Aber er ist nicht nur krank, sondern auch Präsident. Und als solcher trägt er Verantwortung, die er nicht einseitig relativieren kann.

Ich habe mir seit gestern nachmittag vorgestellt, wie es wäre, wenn ich noch VDSF-Vizepräsident wäre.
Das habe ich auch getan, als ich das Abstimmungsergebnis gesehen habe. Und selbst wenn ich vom Präsidenten von der Fusionsthematik ferngehalten worden wäre, hätte ich hier und heute die persönliche und politische Verantwortung übernommen, die dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium des VDSF zukommt und mein Amt zur Verfügung gestellt.

Und ich hätte das heutige Scheitern als mein persönliches Scheitern aufgefasst.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum ihn nicht besser ausserhalb verkrusteter Strukturen und alter Betonköpfe was Neues, Vernünftiges FÜR Angler anfangen lassen?
> 
> Dass das jetzige System grandios gescheitert ist und seine Unfähigkeit bewiesen hat, muss doch jetzt auch dem letzten auffallen.......
> 
> ...



Diese Strukturen kann er doch dann mit seinem Team ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

@Brotfisch:
Deswegen bist Du ja kein Funktionär mehr........
Nicht tragbar mit solchem Verhalten ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Diese Strukturen kann er doch dann mit seinem Team ändern.


Da hat er ja keine Mehrheiten dazu..

74% haben ja fürs "weiter so" gestimmt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer soll es machen? Herr Braun aus Bayern?



Um Himmels Willen!#t

Das wäre der Supergau schlechthin!
:e


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer soll es machen? Herr Braun aus Bayern?
> 
> Im Grunde gibt es eine ganze Menge Optionen.
> Alle VDSF Fusionsbefürworter können doch zu DAV überlaufen und dann umfimieren.



Ach Sharpo,
wenn man politische Verantwortung nur dann übernimmt, sobald man seine Nachfolge geregelt hat, dann haben wir das Weltregime der Vollpfosten. Einen Rücktritt fordert man wegen des Vergangenheit, die Zukunft muss ihre eigenen Lösungen finden. Sonst gibt es keine Verantwortung.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Um Himmels Willen!#t
> 
> Das wäre der Supergau schlechthin!
> :e



Verschwörungstheoretiker. Stehst auf Katastrophenfilme, nicht wahr. 
DAS IST NICHT DAS AKTUELLE THEMA!!!!!


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @Brotfisch:
> Deswegen bist Du ja kein Funktionär mehr........
> Nicht tragbar mit solchem Verhalten ;-))



Stimmt. Ich habe mit Rücktritten Erfahrung und weiß, dass das kein cremig-weicher Übergang in ein Paradies mit 70 Jungfrauen ist.

Kann aber mittlerweile auch lachen drüber.#h


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich glaube nicht das dort irgentwer zurück tritt. Sind alle zu sehr in ihre Posten verliebt - ich kenne das vom hiesigen LFV zur genüge.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dort irgentwer zurück tritt. Sind alle zu sehr in ihre Posten verliebt - ich kenne das vom hiesigen LFV zur genüge.



Verliebt ist kein schlechter Ausdruck. Ich habe das, was ich vor einigen Jahren gemacht habe, auch mit Liebe und Leidenschaft gemacht und es hat auch tüchtig weh getan, als es vorbei war. Etwas mit Engagement und Leidenschaft zu tun, bedeutet nicht, dass man automatisch ein Arsch ist.

(Hoffe ich jedenfalls).

Es gibt aber auch so etwas wie Spielregeln oder Ethik oder Anstand oder wie auch immer. Das hat mich immer geleitet. Für mich war immer klar: Wenn ich mehr schade, als ich nütze, dann gehe ich, auch wenn der Sessel noch so bequem ist. Damit bin ich gut gefahren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheoretiker. Stehst auf Katastrophenfilme, nicht wahr.
> DAS IST NICHT DAS AKTUELLE THEMA!!!!!



Katastrophenfilme sind auch nicht das Thema.:m

Mag ich aber nicht - jedenfalls nicht in der Realität.
Deswegen siehe meine Aussage oben.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ach Sharpo,
> wenn man politische Verantwortung nur dann übernimmt, sobald man seine Nachfolge geregelt hat, dann haben wir das Weltregime der Vollpfosten. Einen Rücktritt fordert man wegen des Vergangenheit, die Zukunft muss ihre eigenen Lösungen finden. Sonst gibt es keine Verantwortung.



Haben wir doch!
Jedenfalls auf zu 90% auf Vereins u. Verbandsebene.
Oftmals scheitern solche Wechsel doch auf Grund Mangel an Nachfolgern.
Da heisst es doch dann lieber: Lass ihn mal das Amt machen, wir regeln dies dann bei Abstimmungen demokratisch. Und wenn dann betreffende Person etwas zuviel jammert, werden zugeständnisse gemacht. Sonst erfolgt ja evtl der Rücktritt. Und das will man ja nicht.

Auf gut Deutsch: Einen Dummen muss es ja geben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auf gut Deutsch: *Einen* Dummen muss es ja geben.



Das hätte auch vollkommen genügt aber nein.
Es muss irgendwo ein Nest geben........|kopfkrat


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Neue Nachrichten gibt es ja offensichtlich kaum mehr, also können wir davon ausgehen, was wir gehört haben. Sicher werden sich jetzt einige damit begnügen, dass es sich um eine bloße "Vertagung" bis auf März'13 handelt. Was aber soll bis dahin geschehen bzw. bis dahin verändert werden?

Eigentlich müsste ich heute Bilanz ziehen über "meinen" Verband. Aber ich glaube, dem geht es heute selber ******* genug. Er hat heute sehen müssen, dass er in einer, vielleicht der zentralen Frage nicht die Intergrationskraft aufgebracht hat, die man braucht, um mitgestalten zu können.  Und das tut mir mehr leid und macht mich traurig und ich bin ohne Schadenfreude.

Aber es gibt auch etwas, das mich froh macht. Denn wir wurden heute Zeuge davon, wie sich ein neues Grundverständnis von Verbandspolitik immer mehr Bahn bricht. Auch wenn bereits Präsident Klasing aus Niedersachsen eine famose Steilflanke geliefert hatte, ist für mich der MANN DES TAGES MICHAEL KUHR aus Schleswig-Holstein. Der hat, nicht ohne die Zustimmung seines Präsidenten, quasi live per WLAN-Laptop aus den Versammlungen berichtet. Das gab es vor wenigen Jahren nur für die Ohren gewisser Präsidenten! Das ist ein großartiger Akt der Demokratisierung unseres Verbandes und dafür kann man MICHAEL KUHR nicht genug danken. Wenn wir diesen Weg weiter gehen, dann sind die Tage des Herrschaftswissen der Funktionäre und des Blödhaltens der zahlenden Mitglieder bald gezählt.

Und vor allem: DANN SIND DIE ERGEBNISSE BESSER!


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Neue Nachrichten gibt es ja offensichtlich kaum mehr, also können wir davon ausgehen, was wir gehört haben. Sicher werden sich jetzt einige damit begnügen, dass es sich um eine bloße "Vertagung" bis auf März'13 handelt. Was aber soll bis dahin geschehen bzw. bis dahin verändert werden?
> 
> Eigentlich müsste ich heute Bilanz ziehen über "meinen" Verband. Aber ich glaube, dem geht es heute selber ******* genug. Er hat heute sehen müssen, dass er in einer, vielleicht der zentralen Frage nicht die Intergrationskraft aufgebracht hat, die man braucht, um mitgestalten zu können.  Und das tut mir mehr leid und macht mich traurig und ich bin ohne Schadenfreude.
> 
> ...



Schon Recht, aber den Kommentar hätte er sich dennoch sparen können.  
Wäre auch ein Zeichen von Grösse gewesen zu schreiben: Für ALLE Interessierten.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Haben wir doch!
> Jedenfalls auf zu 90% auf Vereins u. Verbandsebene.
> Oftmals scheitern solche Wechsel doch auf Grund Mangel an Nachfolgern.
> Da heisst es doch dann lieber: Lass ihn mal das Amt machen, wir regeln dies dann bei Abstimmungen demokratisch. Und wenn dann betreffende Person etwas zuviel jammert, werden zugeständnisse gemacht. Sonst erfolgt ja evtl der Rücktritt. Und das will man ja nicht.
> ...



Mein Lieber, das Dilemma auf Vereinsebene kenne ich sehr gut. Aber an der Spitze, dort, wo wir ein "Mietmaul" brauchen, das glaubwürdig !!! für uns einsteht (gab es mal), an der Stelle müssen wir weg von "Hauptsache wir haben einen, egal wen". Wir brauchen endlich eine Bestenauswahl unser Spitzenfunktionäre auf Bundes- und Landesebene. Wir wollen doch eine Lobby, die etwas taugt! Wir wollen Leute, die Profis sein wollen und nicht nur ihre im Beruf nicht befriedigten Eitelkeiten ausleben wollen.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Schon Recht, aber den Kommentar hätte er sich dennoch sparen können.
> Wäre auch ein Zeichen von Grösse gewesen zu schreiben: Für ALLE Interessierten.



Verstehe leider nicht, was Du meinst. Wenn Du meinst, ich hätte auf meinen Kommentar verzichten können, dann hätte ich eindeutig verzichten können. Was allerdings jenen geholfen hätte, die Du sonst kritisierst. Aber vielleicht meinst Du es ja anders. Ich habe es nicht verstanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Noch ne kleine Neuigkeit, die auch das 100%-Ergebnis bei der DAV-Probeabstimmung etwas erklärt:

Die Abstimmung war nicht geheim..


Eime geheime Abstimmung wäre aber beantragt worden, wäre es "ernst" geworden..

Und noch etwas Gutes für alles organisierten Angler, die ja diesen Dilettantismus bezahlen müssen:
Da das nun schiefging, fällt wohl auch die geplante Abendveranstaltung aus und das Geld dafür kann für den Verband eingesetzt werden..

Angesichts der finanziellen Situation beider Dachverbände sicher nur ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein - aber immerhin ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mein Lieber, das Dilemma auf Vereinsebene kenne ich sehr gut. Aber an der Spitze, dort, wo wir ein "Mietmaul" brauchen, das glaubwürdig !!! für uns einsteht (gab es mal), an der Stelle müssen wir weg von "Hauptsache wir haben einen, egal wen". Wir brauchen endlich eine Bestenauswahl unser Spitzenfunktionäre auf Bundes- und Landesebene. Wir wollen doch eine Lobby, die etwas taugt! Wir wollen Leute, die Profis sein wollen und nicht nur ihre im Beruf nicht befriedigten Eitelkeiten ausleben wollen.



Bin ich bei Dir.
Nur wen?  

Du kennst doch das "Gemauschel" auf der oberen Ebene.
Herr Braun wurde doch schon offensichtlich als Vize vorgeschlagen.
Wenn Herr Mohnert nun zurück tritt, wer drängt dann automatisch auf die Pole- Position?

Pest wird gegen Cholera ausgetauscht?


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Verstehe leider nicht, was Du meinst. Wenn Du meinst, ich hätte auf meinen Kommentar verzichten können, dann hätte ich eindeutig verzichten können. Was allerdings jenen geholfen hätte, die Du sonst kritisierst. Aber vielleicht meinst Du es ja anders. Ich habe es nicht verstanden.




Nein, Michael sein kommentar war gemeint.

Berichterstattung ausschliesslich für LSFV SH Angehörige, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ist für mich der MANN DES TAGES MICHAEL KUHR aus Schleswig-Holstein. Der hat, nicht ohne die Zustimmung seines Präsidenten, quasi live per WLAN-Laptop aus den Versammlungen berichtet.


 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie diese Live Reportage zustande gekommen ist... Aus Anregung vom Pressesprecher? Auf Anweisung vom Präsidenten? Auf Vorschlag der Geschäftsführung? Oder Eingebung von allen...? Erst dann würde ich den Mann des Tages benennen!


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch ne kleine Neuigkeit, die auch das 100%-Ergebnis bei der DAV-Probeabstimmung etwas erklärt:
> 
> Die Abstimmung war nicht geheim..
> 
> ...



Wenn das tatsächlich abgesagt wurde, dann zeigt das, in welchem Gefühl von Fiasko jetzt alle Funktionäre auseinander gehen. Darüber kann ich mich weder freuen, noch schadenfrohe Kommentare abgeben.


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Verstehe leider nicht, was Du meinst. Wenn Du meinst, ich hätte auf meinen Kommentar verzichten können, dann hätte ich eindeutig verzichten können. Was allerdings jenen geholfen hätte, die Du sonst kritisierst. Aber vielleicht meinst Du es ja anders. Ich habe es nicht verstanden.



er meint den kommentar des pressesprechers michael kuhr im s-h forum.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Wenn das tatsächlich abgesagt wurde, dann zeigt das, in welchem Gefühl von Fiasko jetzt alle Funktionäre auseinander gehen. Darüber kann ich mich weder freuen, noch schadenfrohe Kommentare abgeben



Laut Protokoll sollte das ja ne Einladungsveranstaltung werden mit der neuen Führung..

Nicht wie Du das mal kanntest, Funktionäre und Frauen für 30 - 35 Euro selber zahlen pro Person..

Nur ausgesuchetes Personal das eingeladen wird, die Kosten hätte der Verband dann komplett getragen..

Das würde ja nun keinen Sinn mehr machen, die jetzt auch noch einzuladen und durchzufüttern, nachdem sies verbockt haben, oder??

Kann natürlich trotzdem passieren, schon klar ;-)))


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Jeder sollte doch soviel Arsch in der Hose haben und das abstimmen wofür er einsteht, ob geheim oder öffentlich - so habe ich das immer gehalten.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich abgesagt wurde, dann zeigt das, in welchem Gefühl von Fiasko jetzt alle Funktionäre auseinander gehen. Darüber kann ich mich weder freuen, noch schadenfrohe Kommentare abgeben.



Schadenfreude ist das falsche Wort.
Aber wenn man nicht versteht um was es geht und man meint alles wäre ein Selbstläufer..
Man Personen, Angler etc. nicht umfassend informiert...

Man kann doch im Verband nicht so taub sein, dass man nicht mitbekommt wie mittlerweile die Basis über Verbände denkt.

Das liegt aber nicht nur am Bundesverband, auch die Landesverbände müssen endlich mal mehr miteinander Kommunizieren und Zusammenarbeiten.

Ignoranz wird halt bestraft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Jeder sollte doch soviel Arsch in der Hose haben und das abstimmen wofür er einsteht, ob geheim oder öffentlich



Nicht im VDSF, nicht im DAV, das sollte inzwischen doch jeder gemerkt haben.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Bevor ich mich jetzt abmelde und bei ein, zwei Gläsern Wein darüber nachdenke, was heute passiert ist, also tschüßken schonmal, möchte ich noch mal abschließend all jenen wirklich danken, die dazu beigetragen haben, dass wir heute quasi live miterleben konnten, was uns gemeinsam mit Leidenschaft interessiert. Jenen, die ermöglicht haben, dass Nachrichten fließen, vor allem Kuhr und Finkbeiner, und all jenen anderen, die mitgestritten und mitgefiebert habe, auch und gerade wenn sie eine andere Meinung haben als ich. Jenen, die meinen heute von mir eine Klatsche bekommen zu haben, wünsche ich einen schönen Abend mit einem guten Drink und hoffe auf Euer Engagement bei künftigen Diskussionen, die uns mit Sicherheit auch nach dem heutigen Tag ins Haus stehen werden. Kunst ist, aus dem, was ist, das Beste zu machen.
Auf bald!


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Protokoll sollte das ja ne Einladungsveranstaltung werden mit der neuen Führung..
> 
> Nicht wie Du das mal kanntest, Funktionäre und Frauen für 30 - 35 Euro selber zahlen pro Person..
> 
> ...



Saalmiete, Buffet etc. werden schon einiges kosten. lol
Musste ja vorher bestellt werden.


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Was haben wir jetzt eigentlich für einen Status?

Einen VdSF, der jetzt laut neuer Satzung DAFV heißt mit genau dem Mohnert an der Spitze, der mit der einseitigen Abberufung der richtungerarbeitenden Kommission den Anfang vom ganzen Chaos maßgeblich verschuldet hat!

Und nach wie vor eine ganze Latte Landesverbände, die keine weiteren Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen bereit sind und sowohl ihn als auch alle anderen Präsidiumsmitglieder als auch alle Initiativmauschler weiter wirken lassen. Jetzt erstmal bis zum 31.03.2013 und dann?

Fazit: Nix gewonnen aber noch mehr verloren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Was haben wir jetzt eigentlich für einen Status?
> 
> Einen VdSF, der jetzt laut neuer Satzung DAFV heißt mit genau dem Mohnert an der Spitze, der mit der einseitigen Abberufung der richtungerarbeitenden Kommission den Anfang vom ganzen Chaos maßgeblich verschuldet hat!


Und einen DAV, dessen LV`s ja angeblich eh zu hundert Prozent in den VDSF/DAFV übertreten wollen.

Warum machen sies dann nicht einfach??

Haben sie sowenig Vertrauen in den VDSF/DAFV, dass sie dazu nen Verschmelzungsvertrag brauchen???

Vielsagend............................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben sie sowenig Vertrauen in den VDSF/DAFV, dass sie dazu nen Verschmelzungsvertrag brauchen???
> 
> Vielsagend............................


 
Mal ehrlich, ich habe mich das schon des Öfteren gefragt...Das sollte heute ein tolles Spektakel mit Standing Ovations werden, für die Öffentlichkeit ein Bild des neuen einheitlichen Verbandes, das Bild ein großen, bundesweit glücklichen Familie, die haben die Fotos in den Zeitungen schon vor Augen gehabt, beim Zahnarzt noch für das weisse Lächeln eine PR gebucht- und dann kam das AB....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> und dann kam das AB....



Nein, es kamen heute Delegierte für 55 Stimmen zutage, die das "weiter so" mit Hintetzimmermauscheln klar ablehnten.......

Diese rerpäsentieren ca. 165.000 organisierte Angler..........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Plus die 3 ungültigen, die in meinen Augen bewusst so "abgestimmt" haben. Wollten auf diesem Weg eventuell ja ihren "Fraktionszwang" umgehen...Auf jeden Fall nicht unwichtig diese 3 Fehler!  Und diejenigen die gestern noch dabei waren und heute nicht- also anscheinend mehr als 165 Tsd Beitragszahler


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Abwarten.
Das Ergebnis muss erstmal verdaut werden.
Morgen sieht die Welt anders aus. 
Und kommende Woche erst Recht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Wenn mindestens jeder 4. Angler gegen Deine Pläne ist, das kannst Du doch nur noch sagen "Ja, ich habe es verbockt und nehme meinen Hut". Aber Verbandsarbeit ist halt Politik...


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch so etwas wie Spielregeln oder Ethik oder Anstand oder wie auch immer. Das hat mich immer geleitet. Für mich war immer klar: Wenn ich mehr schade, als ich nütze, dann gehe ich, auch wenn der Sessel noch so bequem ist. Damit bin ich gut gefahren.



Du so mögen die anderen auch denken und die sagen mit 74% Unterstützung nutzen sie mehr als sie schaden, und sie müssen natürlich im Amt bleiben um denjenigen (25,x%) die in ihren Augen "schaden" Paroli zu bieten. Darauf vertrau doch die mit 74% überragende Mehrheit der Angler. Ob das wirklich so ist weiß keiner, denn gefragt wurden sie ja nicht, aber ihre Abgeordneten, die sie vertreten, die denken ja so, und handeln ja, laut Papier, im Namen eben dieser Mehrheit.


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Kurze Zwischenfrage beim Durchforsten. Ich kam leider jetzt erst wieder dazu, das ganze wieder mit zu verfolgen: 74,1% für die Fusion? Ist das nun ein Vorabergebnis? oder ist die Sache jetzt gescheitert? Oder wo muss ich gedanklich jetzt wieder ansetzen? Bitte verzeiht, wenn ich gerade nicht die ganzen Seiten, die gestern und heute dazu kamen so genau durchlesen kann.


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Was mich noch interessiert, heißen die jetzt noch VDSF oder bereits DAFV nur ohne den DAV ?


----------



## antonio (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

erst mal ein endergebnis für heute.
jetzt gehts von vorne los ziel märz 2013.

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn mindestens jeder 4. Angler gegen Deine Pläne ist, das kannst Du doch nur noch sagen "Ja, ich habe es verbockt und nehme meinen Hut". Aber Verbandsarbeit ist halt Politik...



gescheitert und fertig
Und die ganzen DAV'ler sind quasi umsonst gekommen (aber beileibe nicht kostenlos).

Jetzt wird's wahrscheinlich wieder ein paar Strafanzeigen gegen Leute aus dem AB geben, damit diese still gestellt werden und nicht wieder den nächsten großen Fusionsversuch boykottieren, oder man sucht sich einen anderen Sündenbock, denn an die eigene Nase fassen und einfach nur sagen, dass man einen riesen Bockmist geschossen hat, werden sich die Verantwortlichen wohl kaum.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ob sich Frau Dr. nochmal für die zur Verfügung stellt, die nun zum xten Mal bewiesen haben, dass sies nicht können??

So im März näxten Jahres - danach vielleicht dann im Juni, danach im September, je nachdem wie lange sie brauchen, um sich ein demokratisch passendes Ergebnis hinzumauscheln..........


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessiert, heißen die jetzt noch VDSF oder bereits DAFV nur ohne den DAV ?



Ob nun "Vereinigung Deutscher Schlacht-Fischer" oder "Deutsche Ansammlung Fusions-Verhinderer" #c
Was macht das schon???


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn mindestens jeder 4. Angler gegen Deine Pläne ist, das kannst Du doch nur noch sagen "Ja, ich habe es verbockt und nehme meinen Hut". Aber Verbandsarbeit ist halt Politik...



Eben, und weil's in der Politik so ist, dass Menschen Entscheidungen treffen können, deren Partei noch nichtmal 5% oder höchstens knapp darüber an Zustimmung hat, sind 74,x% ja sogar richtig viel...

....oder halt eben doch die entscheidenden Stellen hinter dem Komma zu wenig.|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob sich Frau Dr. nochmal für die zur Verfügung stellt, die nun zum xten Mal bewiesen haben, dass sies nicht können??



...ist halt wie bei den Schafwiesenbesitzern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Unabhängig davon, wie ich zum Inhalt der Meldung stehe, möchte ich hier nochmals den Pressesprecher des LSV-SH, *Michael Kuhr, ausdrücklich loben*.

Zur Meldung:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314206#post314206

Ich weiss nicht, ob das ein Wechsel der Kommuníkationsstrategie im Landesverband ist...

Oder ob Michael Kuhr das auf seine Kappe alleine veröffentlicht.

Im ersten Fall:
Toll, LSFV-SH!!!
Man hat verstanden, dass es ohne zeitnahe und vollständige Infos für alle Angler nicht geht!!

Im zweiten Fall:
Noch mehr persönlichen Respekt für Michael Kuhr...................


----------



## angler1996 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

da ich unterwergs war und jetzt erst zum Lesen  komme, erst mal Danke an Thomas und wer noch mitgewirkt hat#h#h an der Liveberichterstattung.

Ne Wertung abzugeben fällt mit eigentlich noch schwer.
Der VdSf bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe und im DAV stimmen 100% dafür? naja, überrascht mich doch etwas.

Letztlich kann ich nur hoffen, das man erkennt, dass man Zeit gewonnen hat , auch wenn der März nicht weit ist,um das Thema auf die Füße zu stellen
Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Schlagt mal einer dem M. Kuhr als 4 Punkt den Beitritt zum DAV vor.  

I kann da nicht mehr Schreiben.  |supergri


----------



## Sharpo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> da ich unterwergs war und jetzt erst zum Lesen  komme, erst mal Danke an Thomas und wer noch mitgewirkt hat#h#h an der Liveberichterstattung.
> 
> Ne Wertung abzugeben fällt mit eigentlich noch schwer.
> Der VdSf bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe und im DAV stimmen 100% dafür? naja, überrascht mich doch etwas.
> ...




Es überrascht mich ganz und gar nicht.
Ich stelle mir nur die Frage auf welcher Seite die mündigeren Anglervertreter sitzen.
Denn das Konzept Schweigen etc. funktionierte in beiden verbänden ganz gut.

Herr W. Klasing und sein Team haben eindeutig Stellung bezogen und diese begründet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Naja, jetzt werden estmal einige ausschlafen, dann wird das diskutiert werden, dann werden irgendwann mal ofizielle Meldungen kommen.

Von den Dachverbänden..

Vielleicht auch von diversen Landesverbänden, die endlich mal den Anglern ihr Abstimmungsverhalten erklären wollen und die Gründe, warum man dafür oder dagegen gestimmt hat...

Und es wird wie üblich sicher ne Menge Verbände in DAV und VDSF/DAFV geben, die verfahren wie immer bisher:
Augen zu, Schnauze halten, abnicken und durch...........

Es wird in den nächsten Wochen interessant werden zu sehen, wer sich wie positioniert, wer was meldet und veröffentlicht...


Ob es ein "weiter so" mit Hinterzimmermauschlern gibt oder ob diejenigen, die etwas für Angler tun wollen, die informieren und mitnehmen wollen, eine Chance gegen die alten Strukturen und Betonköpfe in beiden Bundsverbänden und denen der Initiative haben werden.

Und - was man nicht vergessen sollte angesichts der alarmierenden Zahlen und Prüfungsberichte in VDSF/DAFV wie in DAV:
Mal sehen, welcher Bundesverband im März übehaupt noch arbeitsfähig ist oder schon insolvent oder seine Landesverbände um mehr Geld angehen muss.

Auch das wird interessant werden:
Nehmen sich diejenigen, die das durchmauscheln und fortführen wollen bis zum für sie passenden Stimmergebnis, nun auch die Kritik von Wirtschaftsprüfer, Notar und VDSF/DAFV-Justitiar zu Herzen und ändern sie dementsprechend Satzung und Verschmelzungsentwurf für den nächsten Versuch???

Oder versuchen sie das gleiche schlicht nochmal durchzuprügeln?? 

Man sieht schon, es wird nicht langweiliger werden, die Fragen nicht weniger...


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es wird wie üblich sicher ne Menge Verbände in DAV und VDSF/DAFV geben, die verfahren wie immer bisher:
> Augen zu, Schnauze halten, abnicken und durch...........


 
Au ja, da kenne ich einen, es müsste mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn von dort etwas kommt ....
Im übriegen ist auf der VDSF Seite von heute die Schlagzeile : Fisch des Jahres 2013 - Die Forelle ....


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ne Wertung abzugeben fällt mit eigentlich noch schwer.
> Der VdSf bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe und im DAV stimmen 100% dafür? naja, überrascht mich doch etwas.



Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann war es eben nur eine offen Probeabstimmung vom DAV.
Bei der Probeabstimmung vom VDSF waren noch 47% gegen die Fusion, am Ende bei der realen dann nur noch etwas über 25%.

Von daher wäre bei der realen (und dann wohl geheimen) Abstimmung des DAV wohl auch noch etwas anderes heraus gekommen. Wer hat schon Lust sich bis zur echten Abstimmung noch dauernd bearbeiten zu lassen nur weil er bei einer Übung schon gezeigt hat das er anders denkt als die Masse? Da ständen dann doch alle Pro den ganzen Abend über Schlange bei dem um ihn umzustimmen. Wozu den Streß? Zumal der VDSF ja gezeigt hatte wie hartnäckig das geschieht, wenn dann am Ende über 20% wieder auf Kurs gebracht wurden. Und die mussten sich auf viel mehr Leute stürzen, beim DAV wäre es dann die Masse auf wenige. |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann war es eben nur eine offen Probeabstimmung vom DAV.



So war es, richtig..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nachdem jetzt ja beide Bundesverbände und die Verbände der Initiative daran zu kauen haben, dass sies nicht hingekriegt haben, helft denen doch ein bisschen..

Schreibt doch mal ne Pressemeldung, wie die das als Erfolg verkaufen könnten, was heute passiert ist.................................................


----------



## gründler (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Schlagt mal einer dem M. Kuhr als 4 Punkt den Beitritt zum DAV vor.
> 
> I kann da nicht mehr Schreiben. |supergri


 
Moin

Brauchst du da nicht vorschlagen,M.Kuhr ließt auch hier,genau wie Dorschgreifer bezw.Rüdiger M.hier fast täglich mitliest




#h


----------



## Wegberger (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

wie wäre es denn ... :

Berlin ein voller Erfolg -> 174,1 % Zustimmung zu den Fusionsplänen !

|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Manno, ich war den ganzen Tag unterwegs und konnte nicht live dabei sein. Ich hab auch nicht alles gelesen, trotzdem:

Meinen großen Respekt an Michael Kuhr. Er hat heute ein Zeichen gesetzt.#6

Meinen Glückwunsch an Herrn Mohnert, der nun als erster Präsident des DAFV in die Annalen der Angelfischerei eingehen darf.

Meinen allerherzlichen Glückwunsch aber an den DAV. 

In sicherem Glauben, dass die Fusion nach der gestrigen Probeabstimmung von VDSF-Seite den Bach runter geht, haben sich 100% für die Fusion ausgesprochen.

Im Hinblick auf das tatsächliche, äußerst knappe, Ergebnis muss man feststellen, dass man soviel Schwein erst mal haben muss.

Da hätte man aus taktischen Gründen um Haaresbreite irrtümlich fusioniert.

Junge,Junge.......


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Besser mal heute nicht mit solchen Vorschlägen....

Weiß ja nicht, ob die schon in Kiel angekommen sind. Wird eine Nachtfahrt der besonderen Art gewesen sein für die vorzeitigen Heimkehrer in den Westen. Kann es mir nur zu gut ausmalen. Da würde ich den Funktionären glatt einmal eine Schonzeit von 48 Stunden gönnen nach der Nummer, die heute gelaufen ist. 
Auch ohne Fusionsstress hätte ich schon längst graue Haare wegen der normalen JHVs, aber Berlin'12 dürfte wirklich alles abverlangt haben. Kommt gut nach Hause!


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Grad auch nochmal reingeschaut. Schöne Sache. Zumindest auf den ersten Blick.

Ich fürchte nur, das statt am Konzept was zu ändern nun EU Style weitergemacht wird. Einfach wählen bis es passt.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Mensch Ralle, schalte doch bitte mal für einen Moment in den zynismusfreien Modus. Geht gar nicht. Eigentlich haben alle auf Maul bekommen heute (außer vielleicht Michael Kuhr, der hat seine Abreibung ja schon lange hinter sich). Eigentlich stehen alle ratlos am Teich und fragen sich, wie das passieren konnte und was sie falsch gemacht haben. Gönn ihnen mal einen Moment, zum Atmen und zum Nachdenken und ohne Frozzelei. Mach mal ein paar Takte Solferino. 
Morgen geht es dann wieder weiter.
Vielleicht haben wir auch nicht alles richtig gemacht in den letzten Monaten...
Ich sehe im Moment jedenfalls keine Sieger, außer vielleicht unter den Hinterlistigen.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Manno, ich war den ganzen Tag unterwegs und konnte nicht live dabei sein. Ich hab auch nicht alles gelesen, trotzdem:
> 
> Meinen großen Respekt an Michael Kuhr. Er hat heute ein Zeichen gesetzt.#6
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Grad auch nochmal reingeschaut. Schöne Sache. Zumindest auf den ersten Blick.
> 
> Ich fürchte nur, das statt am Konzept was zu ändern nun EU Style weitergemacht wird. Einfach wählen bis es passt.



Na klar, auch noch ein EU-Experte..... ;-)

Aber der Drops ist gelutscht, mein Bester, diese Fusion wird es so nicht mehr geben. Die Delegierten verteilen sich seit Stunden auf deutschen Autobahnen. 2013 - oder vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie wäre es denn ... :
> 
> ...


Ich schmeiss mich weg......................
Klasse!
Noch jemand Vorschläge für ne Erfolgspressemeldung????




			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich den Funktionären glatt einmal eine *Schonzeit* von 48 Stunden gönnen nach der Nummer, die heute gelaufen ist.


Sarkasmus an:
Schonzeit?
War das nicht was für Arten, die sich eigentich vermehren sollten?
Funktionäre????
Sarkasmus aus


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Na klar, auch noch ein EU-Experte..... ;-)
> 
> Aber der Drops ist gelutscht, mein Bester, diese Fusion wird es so nicht mehr geben. Die Delegierten verteilen sich seit Stunden auf deutschen Autobahnen. 2013 - oder vielleicht auch nicht.



Bin bei weitem kein EU Experte. Aber jeder halbwegs an Politik/Wirtschaft interessierte Mensch hat doch die Abstimmungen bzgl. EU Lissabon Vetrag mitbekommen.

Von daher, einfach so oft abstimmen bis das Ergebnis passt --> EU Style


----------



## jannickb (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

ich hoffe nur, dass irgendwer über das juristische knowhow und die finanziellen mittel verfügt und mal endlich was gegen die angelverbände unternimmt!
warum können wir in deutschland nich infach die selben regeln wie in holland einführen...


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mich weg......................
> Klasse!
> Noch jemand Vorschläge für ne Erfolgspressemeldung????
> 
> ...



Ganz großartige Replik. Aber bei den betreffenden Biomassen ist nach diesem Tag kaum zu erwarten, dass sie innerhalb von 48 Stunden den Genpool vergrößern ;-)))))


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Weil hier genug Verrückte diesen Wahnsinn von den Grünen, BUND und NABU unterstützen.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Es gibt ja die Funktion "verzögert senden" und ich vermute, dass sie hier eingesetzt wurde. Aber dass an dem Tag, an dem die Fusion in Berlin scheitert, auf der für ihre Nichtaktualität berüchtigten VDSF-Homepage die Pressemeldung veröffentlicht wird, dass die Forelle Fisch des nächsten Jahres ist, während natürlich jedweder Hinweis auf die sonstigen Ergebnisse von Berlin fehlt, das ist ein publizistischer Stinkefinger der allerersten Güte. Und es ist elend geschmacklos. Das ist eine persönliche Fehlleistung und kein Geschäftsstellenversehen! Eine unnötige Provokation, die auf den Urheber zurückfällt.


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

....... Während zur gleichen Zeit der DAV auf seiner Homepage - entgegen der Praxis vergangener Jahre, blitzschnell eine Pressemitteilung einstellt, die das Scheitern von Berlin vermeldet - und zwar ohne Schuldzuweisungen und mit Kooperationsangeboten. Man lernt, wo nicht Offenbach ist.


----------



## gründler (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> *Es gibt ja die Funktion "verzögert senden" und ich vermute, dass sie hier eingesetzt wurde. Aber dass an dem Tag, an dem die Fusion in Berlin scheitert, auf der für ihre Nichtaktualität berüchtigten VDSF-Homepage die Pressemeldung veröffentlicht wird, dass die Forelle Fisch des nächsten Jahres ist, während natürlich jedweder Hinweis auf die sonstigen Ergebnisse von Berlin fehlt, das ist ein publizistischer Stinkefinger der allerersten Güte. Und es ist elend geschmacklos. Das ist eine persönliche Fehlleistung und kein Geschäftsstellenversehen! Eine unnötige Provokation, die auf den Urheber zurückfällt*.


 


Ist doch schön wenn der Verband seinen Mitgliedern in die "fresse" haut.

So schafft man sich Stk.für Stk.selber ab,und das schönste ist,es merken immer mehr.


#h


----------



## Brotfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



gründler schrieb:


> Ist doch schön wenn der Verband seinen Mitgliedern in die "fresse" haut.
> 
> So schafft man sich Stk.für Stk.selber ab,und das schönste ist,es merken immer mehr.
> 
> ...



Man muss ja beide PM, die ja fast zeitgleich sind, nebeneinander halten. Schön, dass man am Tag der Sitzung ins Internet einstellt, das ist ja neu und lobenswert. Aber es kommt auch ein wenig auf den Inhalt an.
In der Kommunikationstheorie ist anerkannt, dass ich mit dem, wie ich kommuniziere, zugleich eine Aussage darüber treffe, was ich vom Empfänger meiner Botschaft halte.
Die heutige PM vom VDSF jedenfalls (2. Riesenpanne des Tages?) bestätigt diese Theorie mit Nachdruck. 
Da wir demzufolge allesamt saudoofe Vollpfosten sind, werde ich sofort aufhören, mich für die Fusion zu interessieren und stattdessen sogleich einen Zehnerpack Fisch-des-Jahres-Broschüren beim VDSF bestellen, um mir mal ein Basiswissen anzueignen, dass ich als fliegenfischendes Einzelmitglied nicht haben kann.......
Ich bin strunzdoof, aber zum Messerkauf reicht's gerade noch.

Braucht's immer noch Beweise? - Tut endlich was!


----------



## gründler (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Man muss ja beide PM, die ja fast zeitgleich sind, nebeneinander halten. Schön, dass man am Tag der Sitzung ins Internet einstellt, das ist ja neu und lobenswert. Aber es kommt auch ein wenig auf den Inhalt an.
> In der Kommunikationstheorie ist anerkannt, dass ich mit dem, wie ich kommuniziere, zugleich eine Aussage darüber treffe, was ich vom Empfänger meiner Botschaft halte.
> Die heutige PM vom VDSF jedenfalls (2. Riesenpanne des Tages?) bestätigt diese Theorie mit Nachdruck.
> Da wir demzufolge allesamt saudoofe Vollpfosten sind, werde ich sofort aufhören, mich für die Fusion zu interessieren und stattdessen sogleich einen Zehnerpack Fisch-des-Jahres-Broschüren beim VDSF bestellen, um mir mal ein Basiswissen anzueignen, dass ich als fliegenfischendes Einzelmitglied nicht haben kann.......
> Ich bin strunzdoof, aber zum Messerkauf reicht's gerade noch.


 

#6#6#6



#h


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Zitat aus der Presseerklärung des DAV :
Eine Minderheit stimmt gegen die Verschmelzung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes und des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer			

Und das ist keine Schuldzuweisung ???? 
Ich empfinde die gesame Meldung als unglaubliche Frechheit !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Meckpomm hat angeblich in der Versammlung seinen Austritt aus dem VDSF erklärt, er wolle dieses Jahr noch kündigen um fristgerecht zum 31.12 2013 weg sein zu können.............


----------



## Sailfisch (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mensch Ralle, schalte doch bitte mal für einen Moment in den zynismusfreien Modus. Geht gar nicht. Eigentlich haben alle auf Maul bekommen heute (außer vielleicht Michael Kuhr, der hat seine Abreibung ja schon lange hinter sich). Eigentlich stehen alle ratlos am Teich und fragen sich, wie das passieren konnte und was sie falsch gemacht haben. Gönn ihnen mal einen Moment, zum Atmen und zum Nachdenken und ohne Frozzelei. Mach mal ein paar Takte Solferino.
> Morgen geht es dann wieder weiter.
> Vielleicht haben wir auch nicht alles richtig gemacht in den letzten Monaten...
> *Ich sehe im Moment jedenfalls keine Sieger, *außer vielleicht unter den Hinterlistigen.



Ich schon!
Heute haben die deutschen Angler (das sind Menschen, welche mit einer Rute an den Teich oder Fluß gehen) gewonnen. Sie wurden bewahrt, vor einem Dachverband, der sich vom Angler schon seit Jahren verabschiedet hat und dessen Funktionären es nur darauf ankam, bei der Grünen Woche publikumswirksam mit der Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerin in die Kameras zu grinsen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Bayern hatte beantragt, die Satzung öffentlich abzustimmen..

Der Verschmelzungsvertrag wurde geheim abgestimmt, meines Wissens auf Antrag aus den Reihen des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes..


----------



## Wegberger (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

was würde denn eine Nichtteilnahme von LV`s zu einer erneuten Abstimmung 2013 für die Auszählung bedeuten?

Könnte die Veranstaltung sogar nicht beschlussfähig sein?


----------



## ivo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/


http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=458&Itemid=466


----------



## Wegberger (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

Zitat Bayern:

"Die Präsidentschaftskandidatin Dr. Hipparch-Kasan zeigte sich tief  enttäuscht über das Abstimmungsergebnis und brachte in diesem  Zusammenhang ihr Unverständnis darüber zum Ausdruck, dass bei der  Aussprache keine Argumente gegen die Zustimmung zum  Verschmelzungsvertrag gebracht wurden. Eine Auseinandersetzung mit den  Gegnern war daher nicht möglich.!"

unglaublich diese Ingnoranz
oder man hat diese jute Gen-Fee echt ins offene Messer laufen lassen


----------



## ivo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.d...g-zum-verschmelzungsvertrag-knapp-gescheitert


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> was würde denn eine Nichtteilnahme von LV`s zu einer erneuten Abstimmung 2013 für die Auszählung bedeuten?


75% der abgegebenen Stimmen sind nötig.


Thüringen ist ja eh raus und damit fallen diese Pro Stimmen schonmal weg, wenn bis März nochmal abgestimmt werden soll...


Interessanter dürfte bei einem erneuten Versuch sein, dass ja die Dokumente neu ausgelegt werden müssen - da reichen dann die alten Halbjahresbilanzen sicher nicht mehr, da muss es dann aktuellere Zahlen geben, was beide Verbände wieder Geld für aktuelle Bilanzen kostet.

Und es müssen aktualisierte Zahlen der Beitragszahler zur Stimmverteilung vorliegen - Was dann wieder ein paar Stimmen weniger ergeben dürfte VDSF-gesamtweit..

Da die Meinung der aktuellen Gegner sehr gefestigt scheint, die ja allen Umstimmungs- und Erpressungsversuchen trotzen, verschiebt sich so das Verhältnis immer mehr zu Ungunsten der Befürworter..

Was man auch noch wissen sollte, da man das als Angler ja bezahlt hat:
Vor der Abstimmung musste der Verschmelzungsvertrag ja beurkundet werden.

So ein Notar ist ja nicht billig.

Mir gegenbüber wurden Zahlen von zwischen 4 - 6.000 Euro dafür angegeben..




Der Frau Dr. wurde wohl vorher erzählt, dass alles mehr oder weniger geregelt sei und das alles eher Formsache - das Ergebnis nahm sie wohl dann eher schmallippig zur Kenntnis..


Weiteres zum (Kon)fusionsversuch und den geplanten weiteren Dilettantismen demnächst in diesem Theater..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> oder man hat diese jute Gen-Fee echt ins offene Messer laufen lassen


Ja, vor allem die Bayern wohl, die ja wohl behaupteten alles im Griff zu haben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Der VDSF steckt nun in einer tiefen Krise. Seit Jahren lebt der Verband von schwindenden Rücklagen. Der Haushalt muss eigentlich grundlegend saniert werden.


Das schreibt nun also Bayern - nix anderes was wir schon lange schreiben:
Die sind praktisch pleite..

Und sowas will mit einem zweiten Verband fusionieren, der ebenfalls keine Kohle hat..

IRRE........................................


----------



## sonstwer (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hi!

Ich bin derzeit froh, daß dieser bitter Kelch (zumindest vorerst) noch mal an uns vorbei gegangen ist.
Dadurch wird zumindest für das nächste Jahr noch der status quo beibehalten und wir können hier im Osten noch ein ganzes Jahr lang zu den alt bekannten Konditionen weiter angeln.

Mir ist aber grad eines aufgefallen:

Laut VDSF ist die Forelle Fisch des Jahres 2013!
Bayern ist die größte Forellen-Region; hat seinen Austritt schon erklärt!

Wo werden im Rest Deutschlands (ausserhalb der "Forellenregion") die meissten Forellen gefangen?

Richtig! In verbandsfreien Gewässern, besser bekannt als Forellenpuff!

Ist das nun ein Schuß ins eigene Knie, oder was?




Vielen Dank an alle, die uns Angler während des Verbandskrimis auf dem Laufenden gehalten haben!
Vorbildliches Verhalten, weiter so!

LG,
frank


----------



## Wegberger (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,



> Ja, vor allem die Bayern wohl, die ja wohl behaupteten alles im Griff zu haben..



stimmt ja ...wo sind den unseren bayrischen Freunde hier ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Übrigens - bevor weitere Anmerkungen kommen wie aus Bayern:



			
				LFV-Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Dann jedoch das bittere Ende: Die Fusion scheiterte bei insgesamt 206 abgegebenen Stimmen um 2 Stimmen, also um Haaresbreite. Besonders bitter für die Befürworter war es, dass 2 als ungültig gewertete Stimmzettel offensichtlich pro Fusion gedacht waren.



158 Ja-Stimmen von 216 sind nur 73,15%......

*Die 55 Neinstimmen sind eine eigene Mehrheit gegen die Fusion* auch ohne die ungültigen 3:
25,46% (bei 206 Stimmen, wie von Bayern verbreitet, wärens ja prozentual noch mehr....)


*Zur geplanten neuen Abstimmung:*
Thüringen ist ja eh raus und damit fallen diese Pro Stimmen schonmal weg, wenn bis März nochmal abgestimmt werden soll...


Interessanter dürfte bei einem erneuten Versuch sein, dass ja die Dokumente neu ausgelegt werden müssen - da reichen dann die alten Halbjahresbilanzen sicher nicht mehr, da muss es dann aktuellere Zahlen geben, was beide Verbände wieder Geld für aktuelle Bilanzen kostet - und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach keine solideren Haushalte zeigen wird....

Und es müssen aktualisierte Zahlen der Beitragszahler zur Stimmverteilung vorliegen - Was dann wieder ein paar Stimmen weniger ergeben dürfte VDSF-gesamtweit..

Da die Meinung der aktuellen Gegner sehr gefestigt scheint, die ja allen Umstimmungs- und Erpressungsversuchen trotzen, verschiebt sich so das Verhältnis immer mehr zu Ungunsten der Befürworter..

Was man auch noch wissen sollte, da man das als Angler ja bezahlt hat:
Vor der Abstimmung musste der Verschmelzungsvertrag ja beurkundet werden.

So ein Notar ist ja nicht billig.

Mir gegenüber wurden Zahlen von zwischen 4 - 6.000 Euro dafür angegeben..


Der Frau Dr. wurde wohl vorher erzählt, dass alles mehr oder weniger geregelt sei und das alles eher Formsache - das Ergebnis nahm sie wohl dann eher schmallippig zur Kenntnis..

Weiteres zum (Kon)fusionsversuch und den geplanten weiteren Dilettantismen demnächst in diesem Theater.......... 

Denn immerhin hat zumindest wohl auch Bayern inzwischen  realisiert, wie recht der Wirtschaftsprüfer sowie der LSFV-NDS mit seinen Warnungen hatte:


			
				LFV-Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Der VDSF steckt nun in einer tiefen Krise. Seit Jahren lebt der Verband von schwindenden Rücklagen. Der Haushalt muss eigentlich grundlegend saniert werden.


Das schreibt nun also Bayern - nix anderes was wir schon lange schreiben:
Die sind praktisch pleite..

Und sowas will mit einem zweiten Verband fusionieren, der ebenfalls keine Kohle hat..

*IRRE........................................*

Die Bundesverbände sollen doch alle zuerstmal bei sich selber ausmisten, ihre Haushalte in den Griff kriegen, bevor sie davon träumen, nach einer Fusion die Landesverbände mit höheren Beiträgen abzuzocken (siehe Haushaltslage, was Bayern schreibt, nicht (nur) ich)..

Was am Ende ja wieder bei den Anglern hängen bleibt......................

Avanti Dilettanti..........................................................................


----------



## Lazarus (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Laut VDSF ist die Forelle Fisch des Jahres 2013!
> Bayern ist die größte Forellen-Region; hat seinen Austritt schon erklärt!
> 
> Wo werden im Rest Deutschlands (ausserhalb der "Forellenregion") die meissten Forellen gefangen?
> ...


Die Forelle, um die es hier geht, ist die _Salmo Trutta_. Eben gerade nicht die _Oncorhynchus mykiss_, die du in den Puffs fängst.
Vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, die zum Fisch des Jahres zu wählen, wie man sieht.



sonstwer schrieb:


> Ist das nun ein Schuß ins eigene Knie, oder was?


Im Prinzip ja. 


Zum Hauptthema:
Bisher wurde ja hier im Board immer beklagt, dass der große, böse West-VDSF den kleinen, guten Ost-DAV übernehmen will.

Mir stellt sich die Situation jetzt aber doch ganz anders dar, nämlich dass vor allem der DAV ein Interesse an der Fusion hat, Übernahme hin oder her.
Der DAV steht ja finanziell anscheinend auch nicht gerade rosig da. Betrifft das eigentlich auch die Landesverbände?

Ich meine, meine Gewässer (wenige) zahle ich direkt mit den Vereinskollegen, ich würde auch ganz ohne Verband angeln können.
Aber im DAV-Bereich? Wenn dem DAV (bzw. den Landesverbänden) das Geld ausgeht, dürfte das wohl ganz direkt auf die Gewässerpools durchschlagen...

Zumindest die Mitbewerber um die Poolgewässer (Nabu et al) werden sich heute die Hände reiben. Einigkeit macht stark - das gilt aber auch umgekehrt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Bisher wurde ja hier im Board immer beklagt, dass der große, böse West-VDSF den kleinen, guten Ost-DAV übernehmen will.


Schon lange nicht mehr, seit Markstein seine Versprechen gebrochen und die angelpolitische Grundlinie des DAV in die Tonne gekloppt hatte..

Es ging um die Sache, nicht um den einen oder andern Verband..

Wer so mit Anglern umgeht wie die beiden Bundesverbände und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative, wird von uns immer den Spiegel vorgehalten bekommen..............

Es wird an Taten gemessen, nicht an hohlen und leeren Worten und Versprechen der Funktionäre..............



> Der DAV steht ja finanziell anscheinend auch nicht gerade rosig da. Betrifft das eigentlich auch die Landesverbände?


Genau das gleiche wie im VDSF:
Bund praktisch pleite, Landesverbände gibts solche und solche..


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Irgendwie hauen die Zahlen nicht hin.
Wenn ich statt den 216 von SH genannten Stimmen die von Bayern genannten 206 nehme, dann sind bei mir 75% 155 Stimmen und mit 52 Stimmen dagegen bzw. nicht dafür ist es gelaufen. Scheinbar stimmt es mit den 3 ungültigen Stimmen, denn die Bayern sagen ja das 2 angeblich eindeutig Pro Fusion gedacht waren (wie praktisch wenn laut ihnen nur zwei fehlen sollen). Sind also noch 203 zu vergeben. Nehme ich mal an das 153 Ja sagten (statt SH 158), dann können also nur 50 nein gesagt haben (statt SH 55). So kommt das dann hin mit den 2 zu wenig. Gehe ich aber davon aus das die 55 Nein Stimmen von SH richtig sind, dann fehlen aber mehr wie die 2 genannten Stimmen. 

Bei den SH Zahlen haut es aber ja auch nicht hin, denn da hätten sie 162 Stimmen haben müssen, hatten aber nur 158 Ja Stimmen, also 4 zu wenig. Von daher sind die Zahlen von SH wohl falsch, aber woher kommen die Unterschiede? Das sind ja keine Zahlen bei denen man sich leicht vertippen kann. Von daher ist es also wohl noch unklar wieviele nun genau für Ja und wieviele für Nein gestimmt haben. Noch komischer ist das die 74,1% von SH bei beiden Zahlen (206 und 216) keine gerade Stimmenanzahl ergibt. Also irgendwie passt da etwas nicht. Ich bin mal gespannt wann es haltbare Zahlen gibt, denn allein bei den Nein Stimmen machen 5 ja schon viele % aus, gerade wenn noch Ja Verbände beim nächsten Mal nicht dabei sind.

EDIT: Sehe gerade das Thomas dazu auch geschrieben hat. Passt wie gesagt nicht, mit dem 206 von Bayern müssen bei den SH Zahlen ja auch Abstriche erfolgen, und zwar 10 Stück. Selbst wenn die ungültigen falsch sind, Bayern hat 2 ja bestätigt, dann würden immer noch 9 bei Ja und/oder Nein wegfallen müssen. 

Btw. Danke das Du meinen Post 206 von 15:28 Uhr bestätigst das sie mit den SH Zahlen so oder so über 25% Nein hatten, auch ohne ungültige, und das denen eben 4 Stimmen fehlten (laut DEN Zahlen). ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Von daher ist es also wohl noch unklar wieviele nun genau für Ja und wieviele für Nein gestimmt haben


Das sollten die richtigen Zahlen sien:
...158 Ja
.....55 Nein
......3 ungültig
__________
= 216 abgegebene Stimmen

158 Ja-Stimmen von 216 sind nur 73,15%......

Die 55 Neinstimmen sind eine eigene Mehrheit gegen die Fusion auch ohne die ungültigen 3:
25,46% (bei 206 Stimmen, wie von Bayern verbreitet, wärens ja prozentual noch mehr....)

Im VDSF war man es eben immer gewohnt Enthaltungen nicht als Neinstimmen zu zählen, deswegen gabs immer so viele "einstimmige" Ergebnisse - eben ohne Neinstimme....

In diesem Falll ist aber eine Enthaltung oder ungültige Stimme gleich einer Nein-Stimme, da ausdrücklich 75% der abgegeben Stimmen pro Fusion lauten müssten, um die durchzubringen, unabhängig von Enthaltungen oder ungültigen Stimmen...


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ok das kann sein das sie die ungültigen nicht gezählt haben.
Mein Landesverband (Nds) hat auch die Zahlen von SH genannt. Man merkt es ist mal eben schnell eine Meldung von Unterwegs, aber auch hier eine Info.


> [SIZE=+1]17.11.2012 Fusion vorerst gescheitert! 158 Stimmen dafür, 55 Stimmen dage[/SIZE]


Den Rest verdeckt ein Kalender. 

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/

Das die 55 allein reichen da stimme ich ja mit Dir überein. Nur hätten es ja eben bei der Bayern Zahl irgendwo Abzüge geben müssen weil 216 Stimmen bei nur 206 abgegeben nicht hinhauen kann (wobei evt. in Bayern schon, die sind ja laut PISA besser im Rechnen und kennen da sicher Wege, ok war ein Witz also nicht so ernst nehmen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Na siehste:
Konsistente Infos im Anglerboard und über LSFV-NDS...
;-))))

(sorry, konnt ich mir nach dem langen Tag nicht wirklich verkneifen..)


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mensch Ralle, schalte doch bitte mal für einen Moment in den zynismusfreien Modus. Geht gar nicht. Eigentlich haben alle auf Maul bekommen heute (außer vielleicht Michael Kuhr, der hat seine Abreibung ja schon lange hinter sich). Eigentlich stehen alle ratlos am Teich und fragen sich, wie das passieren konnte und was sie falsch gemacht haben. Gönn ihnen mal einen Moment, zum Atmen und zum Nachdenken und ohne Frozzelei. Mach mal ein paar Takte Solferino.
> Morgen geht es dann wieder weiter.
> Vielleicht haben wir auch nicht alles richtig gemacht in den letzten Monaten...
> Ich sehe im Moment jedenfalls keine Sieger, außer vielleicht unter den Hinterlistigen.



Also wirklich. Da ärgere ich mich seit Monaten, wenn in meinen Beiträgen Zynismus und Ironie unbemerkt bleiben.
Jetzt schreibe ich mal einen Beitrag, den ich von vorne bis hinten ernst meine, und dann wird mir genau das unterstellt.


Aber ich lehne mich ab jetzt an Vorbilder an. :q:q:q




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ganz großartige Replik. Aber bei den betreffenden Biomassen ist nach diesem Tag kaum zu erwarten, dass sie innerhalb von 48 Stunden den Genpool vergrößern ;-)))))





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es gibt ja die Funktion "verzögert senden" und ich vermute, dass sie hier eingesetzt wurde. Aber dass an dem Tag, an dem die Fusion in Berlin scheitert, auf der für ihre Nichtaktualität berüchtigten VDSF-Homepage die Pressemeldung veröffentlicht wird, dass die Forelle Fisch des nächsten Jahres ist, während natürlich jedweder Hinweis auf die sonstigen Ergebnisse von Berlin fehlt, das ist ein publizistischer Stinkefinger der allerersten Güte. Und es ist elend geschmacklos. Das ist eine persönliche Fehlleistung und kein Geschäftsstellenversehen! Eine unnötige Provokation, die auf den Urheber zurückfällt.





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Man muss ja beide PM, die ja fast zeitgleich sind, nebeneinander halten. Schön, dass man am Tag der Sitzung ins Internet einstellt, das ist ja neu und lobenswert. Aber es kommt auch ein wenig auf den Inhalt an.
> In der Kommunikationstheorie ist anerkannt, dass ich mit dem, wie ich kommuniziere, zugleich eine Aussage darüber treffe, was ich vom Empfänger meiner Botschaft halte.
> Die heutige PM vom VDSF jedenfalls (2. Riesenpanne des Tages?) bestätigt diese Theorie mit Nachdruck.
> Da wir demzufolge allesamt saudoofe Vollpfosten sind, werde ich sofort aufhören, mich für die Fusion zu interessieren und stattdessen sogleich einen Zehnerpack Fisch-des-Jahres-Broschüren beim VDSF bestellen, um mir mal ein Basiswissen anzueignen, dass ich als fliegenfischendes Einzelmitglied nicht haben kann.......
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ne Wertung abzugeben fällt mit eigentlich noch schwer.
> Der VdSf bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe und im DAV stimmen 100% dafür? naja, überrascht mich doch etwas.



Das ist nicht überraschend, sondern da wäre ein taktisches Manöver um Haaresbreite in die Hose gegangen.

Die Probeabstimmung des VDSF ist dergestalt ausgegangen, dass eine Fusion von Seiten des VDSF scheinbar in weite Ferne gerückt war.

Mit dieser scheinbaren Sicherheit konnte der DAV geschlossen für die Fusion stimmen, die ja dann durch das scheitern innerhalb des VDSF sowieso nicht zu Stande gekommen wäre.

Damit konnte man dem VDSF die alleinige Schuld am scheitern zuschieben.

Dass das Ergebnis am Ende derart knapp war, damit hat man im DAV wohl nicht gerechnet und ich vermute literweise Angstschweiß auf DAV-Stirnen und weiter körperabwärts.

Die Erleichterung nach Verkünden des Ergebnisses muss grenzenlos gewesen sein.

Jetzt ist der DAV in einer vollkommen komfortablen Position.

1.) Er steht als völlig unschuldiger am scheitern der Fusion da.

2.) Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die nächste Abstimmung des VDSF ( die ja eigentlich die erste des DAFV ist) nicht mehr mit voller, heutiger Mitgliederstärke stattfinden wird. Das wird natürlich zu einem anderen Ergebnis führen, denn die Pro-Fusion-Fraktion wird sicher nicht aus dem DAFV austreten. Man kann also getrost davon ausgehen, dass die Fusion im März im DAFV beschlossen wird.

3.) Dann ist das Kräfteverhältnis DAFV-DAV deutlich besser zugunsten des DAV, als es das bei einer Fusion mit einem geschlossenen VDSF gewesen wäre. 

Wenn die Kollegen des DAV jetzt noch einen Ticken raffinierter werden, dann bemühen sie sich bis März um einen Zusammenschluß mit den heutigen Fusionsgegnern im ehemaligen VDSF, ziehen vielleicht noch Brandenburg auf ihre Seite, und werden damit stärkster Deutscher Anglerverband neben einem rudimentären DAFV.


Es ist aber völlig gleich, was am Ende bei dieser Geschichte rauskommt. Der Schaden, der durch diese unprofessionelle und peinliche Fusionssatire den Deutschen Anglern angetan wurde, ist auf Jahre hinaus nicht mehr gut zu machen.

Ebenfalls nicht unbeträchtlich ist der Schaden, den Frau Happach-Kasan durch diese Posse entstanden ist. Die Peinlichkeit, dass erklären zu müssen, wird ihr nicht erspart bleiben.
Wobei mich das nicht ganz so traurig stimmt.

Ihr wird also nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als weiterhin bei der PETA auf Stimmenfang zu gehen (nur falls das jemandem verborgen geblieben ist).


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Naja, da bin ich mit Ralle mal nicht einer Meinung....



> Dass das Ergebnis am Ende derart knapp war, damit hat man im DAV wohl nicht gerechnet und ich vermute literweise Angstschweiß auf DAV-Stirnen und weiter körperabwärts.



Nachdem was man so hörte und wie da vorgegangen wurde vom DAV, wollte dieser UNBEDINGT diese Fusion.

Die scheinen finanziell so am Ende, dass sie scheinbar keinen anderen Ausweg sehen und dafür ja auch Versprechen gegenüber Anglern brechen wie Markstein (Fusion nur auf Augenhöhe, festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, kein Zeitdruck).

Auch dass der DAV-Geschäftsführer Freudenberg WÄHREND der Abstimmung/Aussprache im VDSF zum Verschmelzungsvertrag in den Saal kam, um zu verkünden, dass der DAV zu hundert Prozent in einer Probeabstimmung für den Verschmelzungsvertrag gestimmt hätte, kann man als "Druck" zur Fusion interpretieren. 

Sonst hätte er ehrlicherweise auch gesagt, dass diese Probeabstimmung öffentlich, nicht geheim und damit wertlos war.

Ich weiss von mindestens 2 DAV-LV-Präsidenten, die im "Ernstfall" eine geheime Abstimmung verlangt hätten und die mir gegenbüber geäußert haben dann gegen die Fusion zu stimmen..



> Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die nächste Abstimmung des VDSF ( die ja eigentlich die erste des DAFV ist) nicht mehr mit voller, heutiger Mitgliederstärke stattfinden wird. Das wird natürlich zu einem anderen Ergebnis führen, denn die Pro-Fusion-Fraktion wird sicher nicht aus dem DAFV austreten. Man kann also getrost davon ausgehen, dass die Fusion im März im DAFV beschlossen wird.


Auch das ist falsch.
Bereits am 1.1.2013 fehlt Thüringen, die sich bereits bei der HV verabschiedet haben. 
Das waren Pro-Stimmen.
Ebenfalls hat Bayern gekündigt schon  gekündigt auf den 1.1.  2014. 
MeckPomm hat auf der Sitzung erklärt, direkt zu kündigen, damit sie noch zum 1.1. 2014 rauskommen.

Alles Befürworter der Fusion..

Bei Abstimmungen noch in 2013 ist dadurch also die Zahl der Befürworter im Verhältnis zu den Gegnern geringer geworden.

Dagegen bin ich hier wieder voll deiner Meinung:


> Es ist aber völlig gleich, was am Ende bei dieser Geschichte rauskommt. Der Schaden, der durch diese unprofessionelle und peinliche Fusionssatire den Deutschen Anglern angetan wurde, ist auf Jahre hinaus nicht mehr gut zu machen.


Und daher nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die Präsidien beider Bundesverbände sowie die aller Verbände der Initiative den Anstand haben sollten, zurückzutreten.

Um wenigstens einmal im Leben etwas Gutes für die Angler zu tun.......

Denn dass sie es nicht können, haben sie ja nun x-mal bewiesen, aktuell eben mal wieder am Wochenende..

Und das trotz zigfacher Warnungen! Auch von Wirtschaftsprüfern, Notar, Justitiar...
Das interessiert diese Herren alle nicht..


Und am schlimmsten sind da die Bayern, die ja nun offen zugeben, von der finanziellen Schieflage im VDSF zu wissen und die trotzdem - und trotz der Warnung des Wirtschaftsprüfers - die Fusion mit einem zweiten Verband vorwärts treiben, dem es finanziell nicht besser geht..

Aus zweimal Schulden wird aber nunmal kein Guthaben (siehe Wirtschaftsprüfer)...

Wie lange will man als Angler solchen Dilettantismus noch finanzieren??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und am schlimmsten sind da die Bayern, die ja nun offen zugeben, von der finanziellen Schieflage im VDSF zu wissen und die trotzdem - und trotz der Warnung des Wirtschaftsprüfers - die Fusion mit einem zweiten Verband vorwärts treiben, dem es finanziell nicht besser geht..
> 
> Aus zweimal Schulden wird aber nunmal kein Guthaben (siehe Wirtschaftsprüfer)...


 
Die haben bestimmt nach der Fusion sich noch einmal die Bilanzen genau angeschaut und vorher nur einen Rechenfehler begangen und das ist Ihnen erst jetzt - nach der gescheitereten Fusion und vor der Veröffentlichung der Pressemeldung - aufgefallen. Du galubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass die Verbände Informationen unterschlagen haben. Der LSFV SH hat doch ganz klar geschrieben, dass alle Informationen bei den Abstimmungen vorlagen und verständlich dargestellt worden sind. Und in den Vereinen wurden die Bilanzen und Berichte des Wirtschaftsprüfers sogar von Leuten mit Betriebswirtschaftsstudium (Schwerpunkt Controlling!) vorgestellt....

Also müssen die gestern noch einmal neu gerechnet haben oder neue Zahlen liegen vor #q


----------



## m-spec (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meckpomm hat angeblich in der Versammlung seinen Austritt aus dem VDSF erklärt, er wolle dieses Jahr noch kündigen um fristgerecht zum 31.12 2013 weg sein zu können.............




Laut meinen Infos gab/gibt es ein Sonderkündigungsrecht für dei Landesverbände VDSF beim Scheitern der Fusion in 2012. Also können die die es wollen schon zum 31.12.1012 aus dem VDSF austreten.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ok das kann sein das sie die ungültigen nicht gezählt haben.
> Mein Landesverband (Nds) hat auch die Zahlen von SH genannt. Man merkt es ist mal eben schnell eine Meldung von Unterwegs, aber auch hier eine Info.
> Den Rest verdeckt ein Kalender.
> 
> ...



Oder eine bewusste Falschmeldung der Bayern umd die Sache anzuheizen. 
Möchte aber nichts unterstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Laut meinen Infos gab/gibt es ein Sonderkündigungsrecht für dei Landesverbände VDSF beim Scheitern der Fusion in 2012



Laut Satzung nicht, das könnten nur interne Abmachungen zwischen Bund und Ländern sein, die mir nicht bekannt wären..


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, da bin ich mit Ralle mal nicht einer Meinung....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bayern zum 1.1.2014 raus?   (Hast Recht, Bayern schreibt es selbst)
Hast Du dich da nicht verschrieben?

SH erwägt ja auch einen Austritt zum 1.1.2013

Hmmm, die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

SH erwägt die Kündigung zum 31.12. 2012 um dann fristgerecht zum 1.1. 2014 raus zu sein, so wie ichj das verstanden habe..

Egal wie, wer Fakten wie die Bilanzen, die rechtlichen und organisatorischen Risiken trotz Expertenwarnung nicht zur Kenntnis nimmt, der kennt vielleicht auch die selber unterschriebene Satzung des Dachverbandes bez. Austrittsfristen nicht (gibt ja seit gestern wohl ne neue gültige, muss ich auch erstmal nachgucken ;-))


----------



## m-spec (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Satzung nicht, das könnten nur interne Abmachungen zwischen Bund und Ländern sein, die mir nicht bekannt wären..



So wurde es mir gegenüber kommuniziert. Könnte natürlich auch sein das aufgrund der angenommen Satzung dieser Punkt wieder hinfällig geworden ist. Aber ich gehe von aus im Laufe des heutigen Tages die Infos zu bekommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, da bin ich mit Ralle mal nicht einer Meinung....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Abwarten. Alles, was ab 2014 raus ist, kann 2013 immer  noch abstimmen. Und alles was 2014 raus ist, kann dann immer noch  dem DAFV beitreten.

Wie ernst man Kündigungen bzw. Kündigungsandrohungen nehmen muss, hat Bayern doch schon bewiesen.


Merke: Es gibt seit gestern keinen VDSF mehr. Und der Satzungsänderung und somit der Quasi-Neugründung eines Verbandes, haben *alle* zugestimmt.

Warum wohl ?


----------



## Brotfisch (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zitat Bayern:
> 
> ...



Weiß nicht, wessen Ignoranz Du meinst. HK wird man da wohl den geringsten Vorwurf machen können. Der Fusionsprozess krankte von Anfang an daran, dass man diejenigen, die Fragen und Zweifel hatte stigmatisierte, statt z uversuchen, sie zu überzeugen. Und man ist drauf und dran, diesen Kardinalfehler zu wiederholen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

oooooch, jetzt wartet doch mal ab - diese oberpeinliche und dumme Pressemeldung aus Bayern ist sicher im ersten Frust geschrieben.

So nen Blödsinn verzapft man ja nicht mit klarem Kopf.........


Die beiden Bundesverbände sind ja wie die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative die wahren Schuldigen an der Misere - und auch wenn sie Meister im Hinterzimmermauscheln sind, hats eben diesmal nicht gereicht.

Es ist doch erfreulich, dass es unter den Verbänden und Funktionären noch ein paar Aufrechte gibt, die das Hirn nicht an der Tür des Versammlungssaales abgeben..

Die alle, die paar wenigen Aufrechten, und all die, die mit der Stimme für die Fusion das "weiter so" an Inkompetenz und Hinterzimmermauschelei zementieren wollten,  werden nun noch etwas Zeit brauchen um sich zu sortieren..

Dann werden wir sicher viel "Erhellendes" zu lesen kriegen, sei es freiwillig veröffentlicht, oder eben....................


----------



## Locke4865 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich häng´s mal hier rein 
erste Stellungsnahmen von Bund DAV AV Mulde -Elster und VdSF Bayern
nachzulesen hier

http://muldenfischer.de/verein/meldungen/index.php


----------



## jannickb (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass der landesfischereiverband bayern so stark finanziell angeschlagen zu sein scheint?? hier in mittelfranken zahlt man unmengen an geld um in einen verein einzutreten und ein bisschen angeln zu dürfen (bsp. der angelverein in erlangen nimmt pro jahr 250€ und ich glaub um die 300€ beitrittsgebühr) und die verantwortlichen lassen in jedem nur möglichen nebensatz fallen, dass der verein in geld schwimmt. 
warum lässt der verband nicht einfach die vereine fallen und gibt kanalkarten etc auch an nicht-vereinsmitglieder raus??
wenns denen so schlecht gehen würde wie behauptet wär da doch sicher mal jemand drauf gekommen. kann ja nicht sein, dass da nur hirnverbrannte rumrennen.
ich glaube, dass uns da groß was vorgelogen wird und da einige wenige sind, die von der situation sehr profitieren!


----------



## Locke4865 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Weil der Verein die Macht (Pachtertrag etc.) hat und nicht der Verband wie beim DAV im Osten der Republik (Pachtverträge sind LV Sache) gehört aber nicht in diesen Trööt und ist hier OT


----------



## jannickb (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

der rmd kanal, sowei die mittelfänkische seenplatte sind verbandsgewässer. an die karten kommt man nur, wenn man mitglied im verband ist. mitglied im verband wird man ausschließlich als mitglied in einem verein.
warum nicht einfach karten für verbandsgewässer für etwas mehr geld abdrücken und dafür alles einstreichen und mehr karten verkaufen, als den weg über die vereine zu gehen, wo sich dann viele keine verbandskarte mehr kaufen, weil die beiträge schon so hoch sind.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



jannickb schrieb:


> wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass der landesfischereiverband bayern so stark finanziell angeschlagen zu sein scheint?? hier in mittelfranken zahlt man unmengen an geld um in einen verein einzutreten und ein bisschen angeln zu dürfen (bsp. der angelverein in erlangen nimmt pro jahr 250€ und ich glaub um die 300€ beitrittsgebühr) und die verantwortlichen lassen in jedem nur möglichen nebensatz fallen, dass der verein in geld schwimmt.
> warum lässt der verband nicht einfach die vereine fallen und gibt kanalkarten etc auch an nicht-vereinsmitglieder raus??
> wenns denen so schlecht gehen würde wie behauptet wär da doch sicher mal jemand drauf gekommen. kann ja nicht sein, dass da nur hirnverbrannte rumrennen.
> ich glaube, dass uns da groß was vorgelogen wird und da einige wenige sind, die von der situation sehr profitieren!



Das der LFV Bayern finanziell angeschlagen ist wurde nirgends erwähnt.
Finanziell angeschlagen sind nach offiziellen Meldungen nur der VDSF und der DAV.
Nach Gutachter berichten sogar der DAV vor dem VDSF.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Manchmal frag ich mich, warum wir die Infos reinstellen, wenns keiner zur Kenntnis nimmt..



> Das der LFV Bayern finanziell angeschlagen ist wurde nirgends erwähnt.


Siehe:



> Übrigens - bevor weitere Anmerkungen kommen wie aus Bayern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich, warum wir die Infos reinstellen, wenns keiner zur Kenntnis nimmt..
> 
> 
> Siehe:



Sorry Thomas.

Da steht nicht, dass der LFV Bayern finanziel angeschlagen ist.
*Ich kann doch wohl noch lesen.*

Zitat:"*Der VDSF steckt nun in einer tiefen Krise*. Seit Jahren lebt der Verband  von schwindenden Rücklagen. Der Haushalt muss eigentlich grundlegend  saniert werden."

Es geht hier ausschliesslich um den VDSF.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

*EBEN!!!*
Weil niemand geschrieben hat, Bayern wäre angeschlagen, sondern der VDSF und der DAV!!!!

Sach ich doch, steht schon lange da....l


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich habe es ja nie für möglich gehalten. Aber ich muss zugeben, ohne die Beharrlichkeit einiger Leute hier im AB, ganz besonders Thomas hätten wir heute nicht diesen Stand den wir jetzt als endlich mal gehörte Angler haben erreicht.
Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. 
Dafür hat er sich von mir die Virtuelle goldene Anstecknadel der Angler die er hier vertritt verdient.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Danke für die Blumen, Knurri - auch weil gerade von Dir!!

ABER:
Ich vertrete keine Angler..

Wir informieren, kommentieren und diskutieren...

Den Arsch in der Hose müssen die Angler selber haben, endlich diese Dilettanten in den beiden Bundesverbänden und denen der (w)irren Initiative abzuwählen oder die wegzujagen!!

Die ja nun alle seit Jahren beweisen, dass sie sies nicht nur nicht können, sondern dazu noch unnötigerweise massenhaft das Geld der Angler für so peinliche Veranstaltungen wie die der letzten zwei Tage verbrennen......................


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *EBEN!!!*
> Weil niemand geschrieben hat, Bayern wäre angeschlagen, sondern der VDSF und der DAV!!!!
> 
> Sach ich doch, steht schon lange da....l




Doch, und zwar jannickb.
Schau dir mal seinen Beitrag an.

Zitat:"wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass der landesfischereiverband bayern so stark finanziell angeschlagen zu sein scheint??"


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Und deswegen hatte ich darauf geantwortet, dass diese Frage schon beantwortet wäre und nicht Bayern, sondern VDSF/DAFV und DAV gemeint wären und das ja schon veröffentlicht sei:


> Manchmal frag ich mich, warum wir die Infos reinstellen, wenns keiner zur Kenntnis nimmt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ABER:
> Ich vertrete keine Angler..
> 
> Wir informieren, kommentieren und diskutieren...




Jaja- das leugnest Du gerne!

Ich habe Dir aber auch schon ein paar mal gesagt, dass Du Dir gern selbst auf die Schulter klopfen darfst;

Dadurch, dass Du die ganzen Informationen zur/rund um die Fusion aus dem Halbdunkel der Hinterzimmer zerrst und hier reinstellst, trägst Du zur Meinungsbildung der Anglerschaft bei.

Dass sich daraus dann entscheidungs*fähige* (im Sinne von mündig) Leute generieren, ist nur logische Konsequenz.

Also auch nochmal von mir #6#6#6- Thomas!!!


----------



## gründler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Moin


Was mir auffällt,wo sind alle hin die vorher täglich in mehreren foren nur Positives gepredigt haben???

Sind die seit gestern in eine tiefe Persönliche Krise gefallen.Die hatten Jahrelang die "Eier" uns hier täglich zu unterrichten wir alle die gewarnt haben hätten keine Ahnung.

Nun kommt es mir vor als sind die "Eier"zum Knie,ach besser zum Knöchel gewandert.

Ich meine nur man hat täglich von diesen hier und anderwo gelesen und gehört,seit Freitag sind die wie vom Erdboden verschwunden.

Zufall???


Oder hat man nun Angst wenn man dazu was schreiben würde,das die ganzen Idioten die hier seit Jahren davor warnen,evtl.Recht hatten. 


#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Die sind im "Lesemodus"...


----------



## Brotfisch (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Rechthabereien sind heute besonders billig. Wir sollten uns nicht damit aufhalten, wer es schon immer besser gewusst hat. Der Kardinalfehler des Fusionsprozesses, die fehlende demokratische Legitimierung ist es, der dem Vorhaben das Genick gebrochen hat. 
Jetzt, da der VDSF in seiner tiefsten Krise und existenzbedroht ist, wäre mehr zu wünschen als die Schadenfreude seiner Gegner. Jetzt wird es Besonnenheit brauchen, bei den Landesverbänden und beim Präsidium. Hektische Austrittsbekundungen sind ebenso fehl am Platze wie eine überhastete Neuabstimmung schon in einem guten Viertel Jahr. Bis dahin ist es unmmöglich, die Folgen der Mängel des Fusionsprozesses abzumildern und eine sichere Mehrheitsbildung zu erzeugen. Die Delegierten werden auch künftig ihre Meinung nicht nach dem Veranstaltungskalender des Präsidiums ausrichten - und das ist auch gut so. Ein großes Risiko scheint mir weiterhin zu sein, dass die Verantwortlichen nicht wissen, was sie falsch machen - oder es nicht wissen wollen resp. nicht in der Lage sehen, das Erforderliche zu tun, weil es ihrem Wesen widerspricht. Niemand wird urplötzlich zum lupenreinen Demokrat dadurch, dass er eine Abstimmungsniederlage erfahren hat. Dabei ist noch nicht einmal geklärt, ob das VDSF-Präsidium das gestrige Ergebnis als Niederlage empfindet. Obwohl sie noch Ende 2011 eine Fusion "im Zeitplan" propagiert haben, haben sie seit Frühjahr 2012 wegen ungelöster Probleme eine Verschiebung befürwortet, auf die sich die Initiative Pro nach endlosen taktischen Spielchen des Präsidiums verständlicherweise nicht mehr einlassen wollte. 

Denjenigen aber, denen heute die Häme reicht und die sich über eine Niederlage des VDSF freuen, weil sie ihn für "anglerfeindlich" halten, sei gesagt: Ein VDSF in einer derart gesolaten Verfassung wie jetzt ist mittelfristig für die Angler wesentlich nachteiliger als in einem unzerstrittenen und erst recht in einem vereinten.




gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Was mir auffällt,wo sind alle hin die vorher täglich in mehreren foren nur Positives gepredigt haben???
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Lieber Brotfisch:
Der VDSF heisst jetzt DAFV ;-))))

*Es ist keine Niederlage des VDSF/DAFV...*

*Es ist ein kleiner Sieg der Vernunft einer Minderheit unter Verbänden und Funktionären.*​
*Zwar gegen BEIDE Bundesverbände:*
VDSF/DAFV
DAV

*Und gegen die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative:*
VDSF/DAFV-Bayern
DAV-Brandenburg
VDSF/DAFV-DAV-Thüringen
VDSF/DAFV-MeckPomm
VDSF/DAFV-Hessen
DAV-Sachsen
DAV-Sachsen-Anhalt
VDSF/DAFV-Schleswig Holstein
(hoffe ich hab keinen vergessen..)

Aber eben keine VDSF/DAFV-Niederlage - schon gar nicht alleine von VDSF/DAFV..



Es ist ein kleiner Sieg der Vernunft gegen Kommunikationsverweigerung, Desinformation, Hinterzimmermauschelei, Postenschieberei, finanziellen, organisatorishen, pesonellen und juristischen Dilettantismus....

Und vor allem ein kleiner Sieg gegen die Überheblichkeit der oben genannten Verbände und Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer gegenüber denen, von denen das alles bezahlt  wird:
Den Anglern......................

Die Bundesverbände und die Initiative haben einmal mehr bewiesen, dass es den Angler ohne sie besser geht als mit...

Sie bringen nichts zustande als die organisierten Angler in der Öffentlichkeit lächerlich zu machen, Geld der Angler auf sinnlosen Veranstaltungen wie jetzt zu verprassen, auf alte Strukturen mit alten Betonköpfen zu setzen...............

Mit einem kleinen bisschen Anstand im Leibe würden alle Präsidien und Geschäftsführer der oben genannten Verbände zurücktreten, um wenigstens sowohl einmal im Leben was Gutes FÜR Angler zu tun....

Und zum anderen auch den Weg in diesen Verbänden für andere freizumachen, die es dann wenigsten mal versuchen könnten, besser zu machen..

Da die jetzigen zigfach, eindeutig und klar bewiesen haben, dass sie es eben *NICHT KÖNNEN!!*


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Rechthabereien sind heute besonders billig. Wir sollten uns nicht damit aufhalten, wer es schon immer besser gewusst hat. Der Kardinalfehler des Fusionsprozesses, die fehlende demokratische Legitimierung ist es, der dem Vorhaben das Genick gebrochen hat.
> Jetzt, da der VDSF in seiner tiefsten Krise und existenzbedroht ist, wäre mehr zu wünschen als die Schadenfreude seiner Gegner. Jetzt wird es Besonnenheit brauchen, bei den Landesverbänden und beim Präsidium. Hektische Austrittsbekundungen sind ebenso fehl am Platze wie eine überhastete Neuabstimmung schon in einem guten Viertel Jahr. Bis dahin ist es unmmöglich, die Folgen der Mängel des Fusionsprozesses abzumildern und eine sichere Mehrheitsbildung zu erzeugen. Die Delegierten werden auch künftig ihre Meinung nicht nach dem Veranstaltungskalender des Präsidiums ausrichten - und das ist auch gut so. Ein großes Risiko scheint mir weiterhin zu sein, dass die Verantwortlichen nicht wissen, was sie falsch machen - oder es nicht wissen wollen resp. nicht in der Lage sehen, das Erforderliche zu tun, weil es ihrem Wesen widerspricht. Niemand wird urplötzlich zum lupenreinen Demokrat dadurch, dass er eine Abstimmungsniederlage erfahren hat. Dabei ist noch nicht einmal geklärt, ob das VDSF-Präsidium das gestrige Ergebnis als Niederlage empfindet. Obwohl sie noch Ende 2011 eine Fusion "im Zeitplan" propagiert haben, haben sie seit Frühjahr 2012 wegen ungelöster Probleme eine Verschiebung befürwortet, auf die sich die Initiative Pro nach endlosen taktischen Spielchen des Präsidiums verständlicherweise nicht mehr einlassen wollte.
> 
> Denjenigen aber, denen heute die Häme reicht und die sich über eine Niederlage des VDSF freuen, weil sie ihn für "anglerfeindlich" halten, sei gesagt: Ein VDSF in einer derart gesolaten Verfassung wie jetzt ist mittelfristig für die Angler wesentlich nachteiliger als in einem unzerstrittenen und erst recht in einem vereinten.



Geglückte Revolutionen durchschreiten oftmals ein Zeit der Anarchie.  

Zum Glück war es keine Revolution und es wird somit keine Anarchie folgen.
Sicherlich haben wir nun ein Loch zu überwinden. 

Wunden lecken und sammeln heisst die Devise.
Aus den Fehlern lernen.

Wer daraus nichts lernt bzw. die falschen Schlüsse aus dem Scheitern zieht hat sein Amt verfehlt.

Fähige Männer oder Frauen müssen nun an die Macht.
Fähig für Demokratie und Transparenz.


----------



## Brotfisch (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich will da weder schönreden noch verharmlosen. Andererseits auch denjenigen, deren Ziel es war, die Fusion zu verhindern, nicht absprechen, dass sie vorerst erfolgreich waren.
Aus meiner Sicht sind nach dem 17.11.12 die Probleme größer als vorher. Auch und gerade aus Sicht der Anglerschaft. 
Da ist mir nicht so kriegsentscheidend, ob das Ding per Beschluss nun DAFV heißt oder ob die Namensänderung erst mit Eintragung im Vereinsregister wirksam wird. Da schlage ich nicht einmal mein Gesetzbuch für auf. ;-)

Die Rücktrittsforderungen kann ich nachvollziehen. Wer aber ist der wirklich verantwortliche für das Debakel? (Muss nicht unbedingt der sein, der die Verantwortung dafür übernimmt.) Das Präsidium wird die Initiative bezichtigen und umgekehrt. Dabei war der Fusionsprozess schon verkorkst, lange bevor es die Initiative gab - und wir haben beide drüber geschrieben. Aus meiner Sicht trägt am gestrigen Ergebnis die Initiative allenfalls die Schuld, nicht erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. Sie war eine Reaktion auf eine Politik des VDSF-Präsidiums, die, wenn man sie hätte gewähren lassen, nicht einmal mehr eine Abstimmung zur Fusion, schon gar nicht am 17.11. vorangetrieben hätte. Ist schon vergessen, dass es das Präsidium war, dass die Fusion dreimal unter wüsten Schuldzuweisungen an den DAV abgeblasen hatte? Man muss die Initiative Pro DAFV als Reaktion genau darauf begreifen (und eigentlich hätte der DAV genauso reagieren müssen, statt immer nur das Hälschen zu recken).
Egal. Es wird vermutlich keine Rücktritte geben. Das entspricht nicht dem Ethos der Herren und niemand mehr hat die politische Kraft, das durchzusetzen. Vor Ort wird mancher Vereinsvorsitzende um seinen Stuhl zittern können wegen der Megablamage von Berlin. Aber "oben" sehe ich keine Kräfte mehr, die jetzt in der Lage wären, einen sauberen Prozess aufzusetzen. Schon gar nicht bis März '13.


----------



## gründler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Lieber Brotfisch

Ich hatte heute schon einige tel.gespräche und bin auch sonst gut informiert,ich kann dir versichern das etliche Leute ganz tief durchgeatmet haben und diese in beiden Verbänden zu finden sind.

Auch das der DAV zu 100% für die fusion gestimmt haben soll,soll wohl nicht richtig sein.Man hat nur ne Probeabstimmung gemacht,und wie Ralle schon erwähnte haben da einige nur nen Schachzug gemacht um nicht eingelult zu werden bezw.umgestimmt.

Und ich weiß das seit gestern etliche etliche Angler und Amtsträger ein grinsen tragen.

In fast allen großen foren in Stippforen in Carpforen...etc. wird das thema diskutiert,und die antworten die da z.t.stehen sagen viel mit aus wie man darüber denkt.


Ob das jetzt gut für uns ist oder nicht,da scheiden sich die Geister.



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Wer aber ist der wirklich verantwortliche für das Debakel? (Muss nicht unbedingt der sein, der die Verantwortung dafür übernimmt.) Das Präsidium wird die Initiative bezichtigen und umgekehrt


Siehe oben:
ALLE Verantwortlichen aus Bunderverbänden und ALLE Verantwortlichen aus den Verbänden der Initiative..

Also beide Bundesverbände
VDSF/DAFV
DAV

Und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative:
VDSF/DAFV-Bayern
DAV-Brandenburg
VDSF/DAFV-DAV-Thüringen
VDSF/DAFV-MeckPomm
VDSF/DAFV-Hessen
DAV-Sachsen
DAV-Sachsen-Anhalt
VDSF/DAFV-Schleswig Holstein
(hoffe ich hab keinen vergessen..)

Aber es ist eben keine VDSF/DAFV-Niederlage - schon gar nicht alleine von VDSF/DAFV..



Es ist ein kleiner Sieg der Vernunft gegen Kommunikationsverweigerung, Desinformation, Hinterzimmermauschelei, Postenschieberei, finanziellen, organisatorishen, pesonellen und juristischen Dilettantismus....

Und vor allem ein kleiner Sieg gegen die Überheblichkeit der oben genannten Verbände und Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer gegenüber denen, von denen das alles bezahlt wird:
Den Anglern......................

Die Bundesverbände und die Initiative haben einmal mehr bewiesen, dass es den Angler ohne sie besser geht als mit...

Sie bringen nichts zustande als die organisierten Angler in der Öffentlichkeit lächerlich zu machen, Geld der Angler auf sinnlosen Veranstaltungen wie jetzt zu verprassen, auf alte Strukturen mit alten Betonköpfen zu setzen...............

Mit einem kleinen bisschen Anstand im Leibe würden alle Präsidien und Geschäftsführer der oben genannten Verbände zurücktreten, um wenigstens sowohl einmal im Leben was Gutes FÜR Angler zu tun....

Und zum anderen auch den Weg in diesen Verbänden für andere freizumachen, die es dann wenigsten mal versuchen könnten, besser zu machen..

Da die jetzigen zigfach, eindeutig und klar bewiesen haben, dass sie es eben *NICHT KÖNNEN!! *


----------



## Brotfisch (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Geglückte Revolutionen durchschreiten oftmals ein Zeit der Anarchie.
> 
> Zum Glück war es keine Revolution und es wird somit keine Anarchie folgen.
> Sicherlich haben wir nun ein Loch zu überwinden.
> ...


 
Du hast Recht!
Uneingeschränkt.
Und es wird so kommen. Allerdings vermute ich, nicht ganz so schnell. Jetzt wird erst einmal zur Tagesordnung übergegangen (wie wichtig ist schon Bund, wenn wir hier vor Ort Probleme haben) und die Theorie vom Abstimmungsunfall verbreitet. Einfach wiederholen im März, Augen zu und durch. Fehleranalyse? Fehlanzeige.
Meine Prognose. Ich weiß, sie fällt irgendwie pessimistisch aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Meine Prognose. Ich weiß, sie fällt irgendwie pessimistisch aus


Glaube ich - kennst den Haufen ja lange genug von innen................


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Und hier das Statement von Schleswig Holstein:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314261#post314261

Ich lebe doch in einer anderen Welt.



Da wird Herr Mohnert zitiert, der mit dem VDSF die Hälfte der Angler in Deutschland vertreten will - was so oder so nicht stimmt.

Zum einen, weil der VDSF/DAFV keine Angler vertritt, sondern Landesverbände, die wiederum Angelvereine..

Zum anderen, weil diese Zahlen Wunschzahlen des VDSF/DAFV sind, der nicht mal mehr  20% der Angler in Deutschland in seinen angeschlossenen Landesverbänden und Vereinen organisiert hat (manche geben halt das träumen nie auf)..

Und ja, sicher hat  er recht, dass die Angler die Einheit der Angler wollen - nicht aber die Einheit der real existierenden dilettantischen Verbände der Bewirtschafter, sondern endlich einen richtigen, starken, einheitlichen Verband FÜR ANGLER!!.............

Wenn Holger Ortel vom Fischereiverband dann zitiert wird, dass mit der Fusion Geld gespart werden würde, weil doppelte Strukturen ja Ressourcen und Personal binden würden, hat er wohl weder die der Verschmelzung zugrunde liegenden Dokumente noch die Warnungen des Wirtschaftsprüfer zur Kenntnis genommen - noch den Verschmelzungsvertrag gelesen -  wo auf Jahre 2 Geschäftstellen festgeschrieben werden genauso wie die Übernahme allen Personals und somit kein Cent gespart werden kann..

Und er hat wohl auch nicht mit den Bayern geredet, die ja schon festgestellt haben in ihrer Meldung gestern, dass der VDSF/DAFV praktisch pleite ist...

Die zitierten Äußerungen der Frau Dr. sind eh irrelevant, denn dass Angler und deren Fragen keine Rolle für sie spielen, hat sie eh schon bewiesen..


Und auch hier wird wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass man das wieder abstimmen lassen will, bis die störrische Vernunft aufgibt und endlich das "weiter so" in alten Strukturen und Hinterzimmern mit den alten Köpfen und Hinterzimmermauscheleien "demokratisch" hingemauschelt werden kann..




Wie gesagt, ich lebe da wohl in einer anderen Welt wo das alles etwas anders ankam.................

Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen:
ALLE Verantwortlichen aus Bunderverbänden und ALLE Verantwortlichen aus den Verbänden der Initiative MÜSSEN zurücktreten..

Also beide Bundesverbände
VDSF/DAFV
DAV

Und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative:
VDSF/DAFV-Bayern
DAV-Brandenburg
VDSF/DAFV-DAV-Thüringen
VDSF/DAFV-MeckPomm
VDSF/DAFV-Hessen
DAV-Sachsen
DAV-Sachsen-Anhalt
VDSF/DAFV-Schleswig Holstein
(hoffe ich hab keinen vergessen..)

Aber es ist eben keine VDSF/DAFV-Niederlage - schon gar nicht alleine von VDSF/DAFV..



Es ist ein kleiner Sieg der Vernunft gegen Kommunikationsverweigerung, Desinformation, Hinterzimmermauschelei, Postenschieberei, finanziellen, organisatorishen, pesonellen und juristischen Dilettantismus....

Und vor allem ein kleiner Sieg gegen die Überheblichkeit der oben genannten Verbände und Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer gegenüber denen, von denen das alles bezahlt wird:
Den Anglern......................

Die Bundesverbände und die Initiative haben einmal mehr bewiesen, dass es den Angler ohne sie besser geht als mit...

Sie bringen nichts zustande als die organisierten Angler in der Öffentlichkeit lächerlich zu machen, Geld der Angler auf sinnlosen Veranstaltungen wie jetzt zu verprassen, auf alte Strukturen mit alten Betonköpfen zu setzen...............

Mit einem kleinen bisschen Anstand im Leibe würden alle Präsidien und Geschäftsführer der oben genannten Verbände zurücktreten, um wenigstens sowohl einmal im Leben was Gutes FÜR Angler zu tun....

Und zum anderen auch den Weg in diesen Verbänden für andere freizumachen, die es dann wenigsten mal versuchen könnten, besser zu machen..

Da die jetzigen zigfach, eindeutig und klar bewiesen haben, dass sie es eben *NICHT KÖNNEN!! *


----------



## gründler (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glaube ich - kennst den Haufen ja lange genug von innen................


 

http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/dr-...en-einen-angler-durch-vdsf-prasident-mohnert/


Sollte man meinen.


#h


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



gründler schrieb:


> Lieber Brotfisch
> 
> Ich hatte heute schon einige tel.gespräche und bin auch sonst gut informiert,ich kann dir versichern das etliche Leute ganz tief durchgeatmet haben und diese in beiden Verbänden zu finden sind.
> 
> ...



Ich denke die Politik wird immer noch von den Landesverbänden gemacht.
Ländersache halt.
Somit wird der realistische Schaden nicht bedeutend sein. Das Ansehn des VDSF hat sicherlich mächtige Kratzer bekommen. 
Nur war dieser vor der Abstimmung wirklich besser?
Man konnte doch zu gut während der Verhandlungen erkennen wie zerstritten dieser Verband war bzw. ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und hier das Statement von Schleswig Holstein:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314261#post314261


 
Ich hatte wirklich Hoffnungen, dass sich etwas ändert. Wenn ich das jetzt lese, weiß ich dass es vermutlich weitergeht wie bisher. Die haben alle nix kapiert...#q

Was muss noch passieren? Der Maya Kalender Realität werden?

Eventuell haben die in den Verträgen auch 2 Geschäftsstellen für die nächsten Jahre festgelegt, weil alle wissen, dass sie bei Abstimmungsintervallen von 6 Monaten noch 5 Jahre für die Fusion benötigen! Nur wir haben das nicht verstanden und deshalb wird uns ungerechtfertigte Kritik vorgeworfen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ein weiteres Beispiel für die Kompetenz des bayrischen Verbandes:
Sie haben ihr Statement geändert (hab das natürlich alles als Screenshot)..
http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/

Jetzt geben auch sie 216 Stimmen an, statt wie vorher 206..

Und sie haben den Namen der designierten Präsidentin Frau Dr. versucht richtig zu schreiben.

Jetzt handelt es sich also nicht mehr um Dr. H*i*ppa*r*ch-Kasan, sondern um Dr. Happa*r*ch-Kasan....
;-))

Und sie bleiben dabei, dass 2 ungültige Stimmen eigentlich für die Fusion gewesen wären (eh wurscht, da das trotzdem nicht gereicht hätte, wie von mir schon dargestellt, da die Neinstimmen mit über 25% auch so gereicht hätten..)...

Aber damit stehen sie ja auch im Widerspruch zu den Äußerungen aus der Meldung der Schleswig Holsteiner, nach der Herr Mohnert festgestellt hätte, dass nicht erkennbar sei, welche Stimme die ungültigen abgeben wollten..

Auch hier zeigt sich wieder einmal die "Kompetenz" der Befürworter dieser (Kon)Fusion:
Die waren scheinbar ja nicht auf der gleichen Veranstaltung....

Nun sind sich also auch die Befürworter der (Kon)Fusion schon untereinander nicht mehr einig...

Da wirds wohl noch viel bitter zu lachen geben.........


----------



## Knispel (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ich sage doch : Kindergarten.
Der "Monertverein" hat sich umbenannt und eine neue Satzung gegeben. Alle LFV egal ob ex - VDSF oder DAV die ihm folgen wollen treten bei - alle anderen lassen es - es kann doch so einfach sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Rechthabereien sind heute besonders billig. Wir sollten uns nicht damit aufhalten, wer es schon immer besser gewusst hat. Der Kardinalfehler des Fusionsprozesses, die fehlende demokratische Legitimierung ist es, der dem Vorhaben das Genick gebrochen hat.
> Jetzt, da der VDSF in seiner tiefsten Krise und existenzbedroht ist, wäre mehr zu wünschen als die Schadenfreude seiner Gegner. Jetzt wird es Besonnenheit brauchen, bei den Landesverbänden und beim Präsidium. Hektische Austrittsbekundungen sind ebenso fehl am Platze wie eine überhastete Neuabstimmung schon in einem guten Viertel Jahr. Bis dahin ist es unmmöglich, die Folgen der Mängel des Fusionsprozesses abzumildern und eine sichere Mehrheitsbildung zu erzeugen. Die Delegierten werden auch künftig ihre Meinung nicht nach dem Veranstaltungskalender des Präsidiums ausrichten - und das ist auch gut so. Ein großes Risiko scheint mir weiterhin zu sein, dass die Verantwortlichen nicht wissen, was sie falsch machen - oder es nicht wissen wollen resp. nicht in der Lage sehen, das Erforderliche zu tun, weil es ihrem Wesen widerspricht. Niemand wird urplötzlich zum lupenreinen Demokrat dadurch, dass er eine Abstimmungsniederlage erfahren hat. Dabei ist noch nicht einmal geklärt, ob das VDSF-Präsidium das gestrige Ergebnis als Niederlage empfindet. Obwohl sie noch Ende 2011 eine Fusion "im Zeitplan" propagiert haben, haben sie seit Frühjahr 2012 wegen ungelöster Probleme eine Verschiebung befürwortet, auf die sich die Initiative Pro nach endlosen taktischen Spielchen des Präsidiums verständlicherweise nicht mehr einlassen wollte.
> 
> Denjenigen aber, denen heute die Häme reicht und die sich über eine Niederlage des VDSF freuen, weil sie ihn für "anglerfeindlich" halten, sei gesagt: Ein VDSF in einer derart gesolaten Verfassung wie jetzt ist mittelfristig für die Angler wesentlich nachteiliger als in einem unzerstrittenen und erst recht in einem vereinten.



Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, wieso ein zerschlagener VDSF für die Angler nachteiliger sein sollte, als ein "reparierter". 

Ich kann ebenso wenig erkennen, wieso eine Fusion mit den bisher beteiligten Akteuren auch nur den kleinsten Vortel für die Angler bedeuten würde.

Zur Zeit sehe ich den größten Vorteil darin, wenn die Landesverbände aus den Bundesverbänden austreten und das eingesparte Geld in ihrem jeweiligen Bundesland zum Vorteil der Angler anlegen oder zumindest Rücklagen bilden.

Weiter müssten dei Fusionstreiber in den Präsidien der Landesverbände, so sie nicht freiwillig zurücktreten, von Ihren Mitgliedern per Mißtrauensantrag abgewählt werden, um Platz für neue Kräfte zu machen.

Niedersachsen hat ein Zeichen gesetzt, mit neuen, unbelasteten Kräften. Denen traue ich den Willen und die Kraft zu, zukünftig etwas für die Angler zu bewegen. Und mit solchen Führungspersönlichkeiten sähe ich Hoffnung für eine echte Fusion.

Mit Mohnertschen Hofhunden und Kofferträgern, mit den Verrätern am Erbe eines Bernd Minkulin sehe ich dies nicht.

Ergo, solange sich in den fusionstreibenden Landesverbandspräsidien keine umfassenden personellen Änderungen ergeben, ist eine zerschlagung der bisherigen Verbandsstruktur die einzige Hoffnung.


----------



## Sailfisch (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mensch Ralle, schalte doch bitte mal für einen Moment in den zynismusfreien Modus. Geht gar nicht. Eigentlich haben alle auf Maul bekommen heute (außer vielleicht Michael Kuhr, der hat seine Abreibung ja schon lange hinter sich). Eigentlich stehen alle ratlos am Teich und fragen sich, wie das passieren konnte und was sie falsch gemacht haben. Gönn ihnen mal einen Moment, zum Atmen und zum Nachdenken und ohne Frozzelei. Mach mal ein paar Takte Solferino.
> Morgen geht es dann wieder weiter.
> Vielleicht haben wir auch nicht alles richtig gemacht in den letzten Monaten...
> *Ich sehe im Moment jedenfalls keine Sieger, *außer vielleicht unter den Hinterlistigen.





Sailfisch schrieb:


> Ich schon!
> Heute haben die deutschen Angler (das sind Menschen, welche mit einer Rute an den Teich oder Fluß gehen) gewonnen. Sie wurden bewahrt, vor einem Dachverband, der sich vom Angler schon seit Jahren verabschiedet hat und dessen Funktionären es nur darauf ankam, bei der Grünen Woche publikumswirksam mit der Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerin in die Kameras zu grinsen.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, wieso ein zerschlagener VDSF für die Angler nachteiliger sein sollte, als ein "reparierter".
> 
> Ich kann ebenso wenig erkennen, wieso eine Fusion mit den bisher beteiligten Akteuren auch nur den kleinsten Vortel für die Angler bedeuten würde.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur uneingeschränkt anschließen!
Bevor nicht strukturelle inhaltliche Veränderungen angepackt werden, wird das nichts!

Wobei dies wohl auch - zumindest teilweise - für den DAV gilt, der den anglerischen Pfad der Tugend auch -zumindest partiell - verlassen hat.


----------



## Wegberger (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hallo,

dann sollte jetzt aber auch die Basis in den Vereinen "ihren Vertretern" Beine machen |rolleyes


----------



## velvet (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Da immer behauptet wird der VDSF hat sich umbenannt:

Es wurde lediglich eine Satzung und eine Namensänderung beschlossen, die an den Verschmelzungsvertrag gebunden ist. 

Da dieser noch nicht durch ist, gibt es weder beim VDSF eine neue Satzung noch einen anderen Namen.

Alles noch der alte, abgestandene Quark.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann sollte jetzt aber auch die Basis in den Vereinen "ihren Vertretern" Beine machen |rolleyes



Ganz genau. Doch auch da sehe ich schwarz, leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Danke für die Info, velvet, ich dachte, die Satzung hätten die unabhängig abgestimmt.

Klarer Fehler dann von mir!!

*SORRY!!!!.*

Wenn die Satzung aber so toll ist für einen gemeinsamen Verband, warum ist sie aber nicht gut genug für den VDSF alleine??

Find ich wieder auch eher selbsterklärend ;-)))

Da sieht man, was die von der Satzung wirklich halten ;-)))


Hier ist übrigens ein Beispiel für ne ganz vernünftige Satzung - da die aber von einigermaßen vernnünftigen Leuten von der Basis kommt (gemeinsame Arbeit von VDFSlern und DAVlern von der Basis) hat sie natürlich keine Chance..,

Da seien die "kompetenten" Verbände und Funktionäre vor....;-))


Satzungsentwurf, vernünftigerer:
http://www.fusion-nein-danke.de/satzungsentwurf-ii/


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Hat eigentlich Frau Dr. schon irgendwo kundgetan, ob sie beim Demokratiemauschelversuch bis zum 31.3. mit noch ner Abstimmung wieder zur Verfügung steht??


----------



## Dunraven (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die ja nun alle seit Jahren beweisen, dass sie  sies nicht nur nicht können, sondern dazu noch unnötigerweise  massenhaft das Geld der Angler für so peinliche Veranstaltungen wie die  der letzten zwei Tage verbrennen......................



Naja da übertreibst Du aber gewaltig. Da wurde das Geld doch für etwas ausgegeben das wir uns so erhofft haben. Von daher war das doch diesmal gut angelegt. ;-)



m-spec schrieb:


> Laut meinen Infos gab/gibt es ein  Sonderkündigungsrecht für dei Landesverbände VDSF beim Scheitern der  Fusion in 2012. Also können die die es wollen schon zum 31.12.*1012* aus  dem VDSF austreten.




Bekommen die dann auch nachträglich die Beiträge der letzten 1000 Jahre zurück? #6



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Merke: Es gibt seit gestern keinen VDSF mehr.  Und der Satzungsänderung und somit der Quasi-Neugründung eines  Verbandes, haben *alle* zugestimmt.
> 
> Warum wohl ?



Komplette Falschaussage!
Das es den VDSF weiterhin gibt wurde ja schon geschrieben und es haben *NICHT ALLE* zugestimmt. 30 Nein Stimmen bedeuten nicht alle. Das ist schon wichtig, denn alle würde auch bedeuten das z.B. Nds. dafür gestimmt hat.


----------



## velvet (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Auf der Internetseite des LSFV Nds wurde unter Aktuelles eine Mail des Präsidenten an den Gesamtvorstand eingestellt.



Da droht wohl die nächste Kündigung an den VDSF.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Zum direkten nachlesen, ich frag morgen, ob ich das einstellen darf direkt bei uns:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

Ebenfalls werde ich dazu die anderen Verbände fragen, die dazu Stellungnahmen abgegeben haben oder noch abgeben, um die alle zu sammeln und gegenüberstellen zu können..


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Komplette Falschaussage!
> Das es den VDSF weiterhin gibt wurde ja schon geschrieben und es haben *NICHT ALLE* zugestimmt. 30 Nein Stimmen bedeuten nicht alle. Das ist schon wichtig, denn alle würde auch bedeuten das z.B. Nds. dafür gestimmt hat.



Stimmt, hab ich gestern falsch interpretiert. 





Die Verlautbarung von Herrn Klasing auf der HP des Nedersächsischen Verbandes spricht Bände.

Man muss sich immer wieder fragen, welchen Geistes Kind die übrigen Funktionäre sind.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verlautbarung von Herrn Klasing auf der HP des Nedersächsischen Verbandes spricht Bände.
> 
> Man muss sich immer wieder fragen, welchen Geistes Kind die übrigen Funktionäre sind



Ja, das ist wohl wahr..

Da zeigt sich - wenn man das mit den Veröffentlichungen der anderen Verbände vergleicht -  in meinen Augen der Unterschied zwischem menschlichem Rückrat und "funktionierendem" Gummikreuz..

NDS und Herr Klasing haben nach meiner Meinung Rückrat bewiesen...

Zum vergleichen die bisher bekannten Veröffentlichungen:

Niedersachsen:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

DAV:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=458&Itemid=466

Bayern:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/

Schleswig Holstein:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314261#post314261

Südsachsen/Mulde:
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.d...g-zum-verschmelzungsvertrag-knapp-gescheitert


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Gehen die üblichen persönlichen Angriffe nun wieder los?
Ist dies Demokratie?

Sorry, solche Arschxxxxxx will ich nicht in den Führungsetagen haben, nicht im Verband und nicht im Verein.

Demokratie heisst auch Meinungen zu akzeptieren und zu respektieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

*Grundrechenarten, Grundschule, 2. Klasse....*


In den Veröffentlichungen von Bayern, Schleswig Holstein und Südsachsen/Mulde werden die Angler entweder bewusst belogen oder die können (siehe Haushaltslage der Bundesverbände, gut möglich also) nicht rechnen.

Denn die schreiben alle, es würden nur 2 Jastimmen fehlen, bzw. es hätte wegen 2 Stimmen nicht gereicht...........

Fakt ist, dass drei/viertel von den 216 abgegebenen Stimmen 162 sind, da ein Viertel 54 ergibt. 

....54
....54
..+54
=162


Diese Stimmenzahl (162 = mindestens 75% = 3/4 oder dreiviertel) an Jastimmen würde benötigt werden, damit die Fusion durchgesetzt hätte werden können.

Erreicht wurden jedoch nur 158 Jastimmen.

Dazu braucht man nicht mal das kleine 1mal1, es reichen Plus und Minus - wenn mans kann........................

Bei Bayern, Schleswig Holstein und Südsachsen/Mulde wird laut deren Veröffentlichungen also so gerechnet:
.....158 
*..+... 2 *
=...162


Richtig wäre natürlich:
.....158 
*..+... 4 *
=...162

Es haben also eindeutig 4 Jastimmen gefehlt..

Wie diese Funktionäre/Verbände auf 2 kommen, bleibt mir rätselhaft.

Denn auch mit 160 Jastimmen, also 2 Stimmen mehr, wäre die Fusion ja gescheitert...................


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Vielleicht lautet deren Rechenweg aber auch:

213 abgegebene GÜLTIGE Stimmen = 100,00%

160 abgegeben "JA-Stimmen" = 75,12% 

158 "Ja-Stimmen" wurden tatsächlich gezielt, unter Berücksichtigung der 3 ungültigen Stimmen hätten 160 "Ja-Stimmen" (> 75%) ausgereicht....das wären dann die zitierten "2 Ja-Stimmen"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Rechtlich notwendig laut Umwandlungsgesetz meines Wissens (nachdem ja verschmolzen werden sollte):
75% der abgebenen Stimmen, nicht der abgegebenen gültigen Stimmen.

Warum sonst veröffentlicht die alle die 216 abgegebenen Stimmen?

Dann hätten sie gleich 213 schreiben können wie Du..

Und auch hat ja auch Niedersachsen so veröffentlicht, mit den 216  - darin sind sie sich also einig, dass 216 abgegeben wurden.....

Wenn die nicht mal VDSF-intern wissen, wie sie das dann zählen wollen/müssen, nach welchen Modalitäten, sollten sie aber gar nicht erst versuchen, ne Fusion mit wem auch immer hinzukriegen, sondern da zuerstmal VDSF-intern Hausaufgaben machen..

Gilt ja auch für deren Haushalt...............

Machts ja alles nicht besser...

Da wäre dann im Nachgang wohl sofort Klagen gegen die Fusion gekommen..

Rechtliche Risiken gibts ja auch laut der VDSF-Justitiarin Kiera sonst noch genügend, in der Art wie Fusion durchgedrückt werden sollte ..


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Nachhilfe in Verbandsmathematik.

" Wenn 3 Leute in einem Raum sind, und 5 rausgehen, müssen 2 zurückkommen, damit der Raum leer ist."

Thomas, so wenig wie sich viele Funktionäre schon seit Jahren still fragen, wofür zum Teufel denn die roten Kärtchen bei Abstimmungen da sind, so wenig rechnen die irgendwelche bekannt gegebenen mathematischen Ergebnisse nach.


----------



## Ahnungsloser007 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

....aber "ungültige Stimmen" zählen doch gar nicht zu "abgegeben Stimmen"???


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Und dabei sind die Bayern doch so Stolz auf ihr gutes Bildungssystem und auf ihr gutes Abschneiden bei PISA.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Ahnungsloser007 schrieb:


> ....aber "ungültige Stimmen" zählen doch gar nicht zu "abgegeben Stimmen"???




Aber sischa.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Wenn sie so rechnen wie von Ahnungsloser007 beschrieben, würde bei den Bayern ja nur die Rechtschreibschwäche bei Hipparch/Happarch-Kasan bleiben. Gerechnet hätten sie dann richtig, veröffentlicht eben nur falsch..

Schlimmer bei der ganzen Sache scheint mir, dass die VDSF-intern schon nicht über die Zählweise einig sind.

Wurde das bei der HV nicht vorher geklärt und dargelegt?

Waren doch Notar, Anwälte etc. da..

Oder wurden die in der HV schlicht vom Präsidium nicht informiert, auf welcher Grundlage gezählt wird??


Da scheint es wirklich nur gut, dass da eine Fusion nicht kam - zuerst muss man da den eigenen Stall ja sauber haben..


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Na war doch richtig was ich schrieb und wiede gelöscht habe.
Musste mich nochmal schnell absichern.

Im Bundestag wird die Mandatsverteilung nur nach den gültigen Stimmen berechnet.

*Wenn meine Quelle stimmt.*

Könnte dies hier der Fall sein?

Habe jetzt keine Zeit dies zu überprüfen....

Na, evtl. hat Ahnungsloser doch Recht.

Ungültig = nicht abgegeben.

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...mzettel-beeinflussen-die-wahl_aid_435941.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Ist ja wurscht (und nicht der Bundestag, nicht dass es da besser sein müsste;-))) - Dass die sich nicht mal darüber im Vorfeld noch im Nachgang einig sind, ist das Bestürzende.

Bei Firmen sind Stimmen für 3/4 des Grundkapitals nötig Umwandlungsgesetz - es gibt wohl eher kein "ungültiges Grundkapital"..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

*§ 15 Verschmelzungsvertrag:*

Dieser Verschmelzungsvertrag wird nur wirksam wenn; 
- die Mitgliederversammlungen von DAV und VDSF ihm jeweils mit einer Mehrheit von *¾ der  abgegebenen Stimmen *zugestimmt haben, 
- die Neufassung der Satzung des VDSF gem. Anlage 1 zu diesem Vertrag wirksam geworden 
ist.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *§ 15 Verschmelzungsvertrag:*
> 
> Dieser Verschmelzungsvertrag wird nur wirksam wenn;
> - die Mitgliederversammlungen von DAV und VDSF ihm jeweils mit einer Mehrheit von *¾ der  abgegebenen Stimmen *zugestimmt haben,
> ...



Eine ungültige Stimme könnte aber als NICHT abgegeben gellten.

Hier besteht somit nun Klärungsbedarf.

Ich bin im Wahlrecht nicht bewandelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Doch, das ist juristisch klar und eindeutig.
Abgegeben ist abgegeben.
Ungültig ist was anderes.......


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, das ist juristisch klar und eindeutig.
> Abgegeben ist abgegeben.
> Ungültig ist was anderes.......



Egal, auch mit 2 Ja-Stimmen mehr und somit 215 gültigen abgegebenen Stimmen würde es nicht reichen.
Dann bräuchten se nämlich 161,x Stimmen.
Wenn die ungültige als nicht abgegeben gillt.


----------



## Boedchen (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Zwischenfrage:
Was kostet EINE Versammlung?
Wer trägt die Kosten hierfür?

evtl. kennt sich ja jemand Damit aus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



> Egal, auch mit 2 Ja-Stimmen mehr und somit 215 gültigen abgegebenen Stimmen würde es nicht reichen.



Merkste was???
Aber da sind wir dann ja schon von den Grundrechenarten weg im Dreisatz...
;-))



Zum Thema rechnen noch was:
Es wurde wohl auch schon von einigen angefangen nachzurechnen bezüglich des Beitrages  (Bayern hat ja dankenswerterweise schon öffentlich gemacht, dass der VDSF-Bund fast schon pleite ist)...

Es wurde da ja vieles in kleineren Gruppen versucht auszumauscheln, Druck zu machen etc...

Dabei wurde wohl schon vor der HV (nach Verbandsausschuss) von verschiedenen Funktionären kolportiert, dass ein Jahresbeitrag von mindestens 4 Euro pro Mitglied unumgänglich - und die wahrscheinlich noch zu niedrig  - wäre..

Nicht, dass wir das nicht schon lange geschrieben hätten, dass die 2 Euro aus dem Verschmelzungsvertrag nie reichen werden..

;-))


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Alle VDSF / DAFV Zwangs Mitglieder müssten einfach den "Bundes - Verbandsbeitrag" an ihre Vereine nicht überweisen, was würde denn wohl passieren ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Und hier die offizielle Darstellung von SH auf deren Startseite:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/125-neuigkeiten-2012/1029-verschmelzung-2012-gescheitert

Und dazu dann die anderen bekannten Meldungen:
Niedersachsen:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129

DAV:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=458&Itemid=466

Bayern:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/

Schleswig Holstein-Forum:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314261#post314261

Südsachsen/Mulde:
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.d...g-zum-verschmelzungsvertrag-knapp-gescheitert



*BITTE:*​Falls ihr weitere Veröffentlichungen zur gescheiterten Fusion auf den HP´s eurer Verbände findet, bitte den Link hier reinstellen.

Wir werden dann alle diesbezüglichen Infos und Veröffentlichungen von den Verbänden zusammen fassen..

Alle HP´s können wir nicht ständig im Blick haben..


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Alle VDSF / DAFV Zwangs Mitglieder müssten einfach den "Bundes - Verbandsbeitrag" an ihre Vereine nicht überweisen, was würde denn wohl passieren ?



Die sache habe ich mir auch gerade überlegt. Ich müsste meinem Verein den Beitrag umd den VDSF Beitrag einfach kürzen. 
Mal schauen was dann passiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Verein muss trotzdem zahlen..


----------



## Honeyball (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

Damit schädigt man erstmal nur den Verein, der entweder satzungsmäßig, weil dort eingetragen, oder per gültigem Mitgliederbeschluss seinem Landesverband angehört.

Der Landesverband und erst recht der Bundesverband merken davon nix.

Und vereinsrechtlich wäre es zwar ein Grund für ein Ausschlussverfahren gegen das nicht oder nur teilweise zahlende Mitglied aber auf keinen Fall ein Mittel zur Erlangung von Zielen.

Nein, da müssen (und sollten hier gemeinsam) wir uns was einfallen lassen.

Ich finde sowieso, dass wir diesen Thread jetzt an dieser Stelle schließen sollten, denn der Showdown liegt hinter uns. Die Show ist down, aber sowas von down. Der Drops ist gelutscht, egal ob man das jetzt so interpretiert wie Robert Vollborn auf der LSFV-SH-Webseite oder so kommentiert wie Werner Klasing auf der LSFV NDS-Seite.

Jetzt geht es um die Zeit danach. Was ist der sinnvolle weitere Weg für jeden einzelnen, für einen Verein, für eine Kreisgruppe, für einen Landesverband?

Wie können wir dazu beitragen, dass sachliche Kritiker und Mitdenker nicht weiter verunglimpft sondern in ihrem Bemühen bestärkt werden?
Was ist möglich, um ewig Gestrige und ihr undemokratisches bis diktatorisches Gehabe noch mehr in den öffentlichen Fokus der bisher schweigenden, abnickenden und brav bezahlenden Mehrheit zu rücken?
Was kann jeder einzelne tun, dem Angel- und Angelverbandspolitik in Deutschland am Herzen liegen und der sich auch persönlich dafür einbringen will?


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Damit schädigt man erstmal nur den Verein, der entweder satzungsmäßig, weil dort eingetragen, oder per gültigem Mitgliederbeschluss seinem Landesverband angehört.
> 
> Der Landesverband und erst recht der Bundesverband merken davon nix.
> 
> ...



Ja, ist ja Richtig.
*Leider*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

Hier gehts weiter, da der Fusionsticker nun natürlich zu Ende ist, da die Veranstaltung durch ist.

Alle Beiträge nach dem Bekanntwerden des Ergebnisses sind nun hier in diesem Thread.

Der Fusionsticker wurde geschlossen.....


----------



## Honeyball (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Tja, und wie geht es weiter?

Haben wir überhaupt eine Chance auf Einheit der Angler in Deutschland, wenn der Umgang *miteinander* innerhalb des *selben* Bundesverbandes durch solche beleidigenden und verunglimpfenden Worte vergiftet wird:


			
				Robert Vollborn auf der Homepage des LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> So erfolgte der erste Schritt des Zusammenschlusses, die Änderung der VDSF-Satzung mit großer Mehrheit, nur gegen die 30 Stimmen aus dem LV Niedersachsen. Zweifel daran, ob die Delegierten aus Niedersachsen verstanden, worüber sie abstimmten, kamen im nächsten Schritt auf, bei der Abstimmung zu der Frage, wann die gerade beschlossene Satzungsänderung beim Vereinsregistern angemeldet werden soll.



So reden Separatisten mit- und übereinander aber nicht Menschen, die mit zwar unterschiedlichen Ansätzen und Argumenten aber einem gemeinsamen Ziel sich für die selbe Sache einsetzen.
Ob man dies als nur unbedachtes Gerede eines enttäuschten Delegierten in der Phase der ersten Frustration nach der Peinlichkeit des (Kon)Fusions-Wirrwarrs bewertet, oder als Verwechslung des Umgangstons mit dem landesparlamentarisch üblichen bei der Debatte mit dem politischen Gegner ist dabei unerheblich. Jemand, der sowohl auf der politischen Bühne zuhause ist als auch als Geschäftsführer eines sich zur Initiative pro DAFV zugehörig verstehenden Landesverbandes eine nicht unwesentliche Mitverantwortung an der letztlich für das Scheitern der Fusion ursächlichen Misinformationspolitik und mangelhaften Vorbereitung trägt, sollte sich derartige öffentliche Entgleisungen nicht erlauben.
Es mutet ja fast an, als verfolge er das Ziel, die überaus offene und positive Kommunikationsarbeit seines Pressesprechers bewusst zu karikieren. Auf jeden Fall muss man jetzt den Schluss ziehen, dass sich Robert Vollborn weder im Vorfeld noch im Nachhinein in irgendeiner Weise mit den Bedenken und Argumenten des LSFV Niedersachsen auseinander gesetzt hat. 
Dieses eigene Mangel- und Fehlverhalten kann man öffentlichkeitswirksam ohnehin nur schlecht kaschieren. Mit einem derart kläglichen Versuch der öffentlichen Verunglimpfung anders Argumentierender braucht er sich nicht zu wundern, wenn er noch mehr an Glaubwürdigkeit verliert. Aber offensichtlich kann er sich in seinem LSFV-SH nach wie vor auf einer breiten Masse kritikloser Unterstützer ausruhen, die solche Aussagen tolerieren.


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Dass die Wogen hoch hergehen, ist verständlich. Die Veranstaltung hat die Anwesenden mit Sicherheit arg mitgenommen. Deswegen muss man die aktuelle Verwirrung nicht noch mit der Goldwaage in der Hand verstärken. Jetzt sollten sich alle erst einmal sortieren. Ruhig etwas sorgfältiger. Mach ich jedenfalls auch erst einmal....

Und sortieren soll heißen: ruhig und besonnen nach den Ursachen des Scheiterns suchen. Dabei gibt es durchaus noch Überraschendes entdecken. 

Alles andere würde den Riss noch weiter vertiefen. Und wer diese Spaltung auch nach dem verständlichen Zorn weiterbetreibt, sollte klar seine Motive dafür offenlegen. Und klar die Ziele benennen, die er verfolgt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Nicht nur in vino liegt veritas, auch in augenblicklichem Zorn und Verwirrung spricht mancher die wirkliche Wahrheit aus seiner jeweiligen Sicht aus.

Das kann nur erhellend sein..

Denn die Angler, die das ja alles mit ihren Landes- und Bundesverbandsbeiträgen bezahlen, haben auch ein Recht darauf zu erfahren, wie die Leute ticken, die ihre Gelder in den Verbänden (Bund oder Land) verwalten.......


----------



## Boedchen (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage:
> Was kostet EINE Versammlung?
> Wer trägt die Kosten hierfür?
> 
> evtl. kennt sich ja jemand Damit aus?



|kopfkrat Ob das gelesen wurde??
Fakt: So eine Versammlung + Einberufung ect bla bla kostet Geld, LEIDER weis ich nicht wie viel Geld und was für Pauschalen da rausgehauen werden. Ich möchte doch Bitten dieses mal anzugeben.
Was hat die GESCHEITERTE Fusion BISHER gekostet?
Haben Beteidigte eine Aufwandsentschädigung bekommen? Wenn ja wie viel?


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dass die Wogen hoch hergehen, ist verständlich. Die Veranstaltung hat die Anwesenden mit Sicherheit arg mitgenommen. Deswegen muss man die aktuelle Verwirrung nicht noch mit der Goldwaage in der Hand verstärken. Jetzt sollten sich alle erst einmal sortieren. Ruhig etwas sorgfältiger. Mach ich jedenfalls auch erst einmal....



So Arg kann es nicht gewesen sein.
Die Linie des LSFV Nds war doch allen bekannt.
Oder war man nun wirklich so naiv und hat den Aussagen von  Herrn W. Klasing keine Bedeutung zu kommen lassen?

Es wurde doch vor der Abstimmung in zig Versammlungen alles gesagt, ich kann Herrn W. Klasings Ärger bezüglich der Rede- Aufforderung auf der Versammlung vollstens verstehen.
Am Samstag ging es nicht ums Reden sondern um die Abstimmung. 

Die derzeit gezeigt Entrüstung/ Entäuschung kann ich nicht 100%ig für voll nehmen.
So abwegig war das Ergebnis im Vorfeld nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Boedchen schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Ob das gelesen wurde??
> Fakt: So eine Versammlung + Einberufung ect bla bla kostet Geld, LEIDER weis ich nicht wie viel Geld und was für Pauschalen da rausgehauen werden. Ich möchte doch Bitten dieses mal anzugeben.
> Was hat die GESCHEITERTE Fusion BISHER gekostet?
> Haben Beteidigte eine Aufwandsentschädigung bekommen? Wenn ja wie viel?




Das solltest Du die Organisatoren fragen.

Nicht zu vergessen auch die Kosten der Unterkünfte für die Gäste etc.

Ist für mich aber auch Zweitrangig. Oder hätte man mit Blick auf die Kosten Pro Fusion stimmen sollen? 

Hier hat klar die Demokratie und die Vernunft (in meinen Augen) gesiegt.
Und zwar ohne Blick auf die Kosten und Konsequenzen.

Was nicht zusammengehört muss man nicht mit Gewalt zusammen halten.


----------



## Revilo62 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

@boedchen
Deine Fragen sind sicher berechtigt, die Antworten bringen uns aber nicht wirklich weiter ,  meine Meinung !!!!
Da kann man aber übrigens auch mal beim Verein nachfragen, welche Ansprüche sich für die Delegierten ergeben, müßte übrigens irgendwo auch zu lesen sein  
Die Frage nachdem imateriellen Schaden ist ungleich wichtiger, was ist eigentlich passiert ... die Einen sagen .. nichts, für Andere ist gerade die Welt untergegangen, für Dritte ist das Alles ein Erfolg.
Wenn man aber ganz ehrlich ist und über den eigenen Tellerrand sieht, haben uns die ewig gestrigen an diesem WE einen Bärendienst erwiesen, noch gespaltener gehts jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr. Keiner vermag heute zu sagen, wohin die Reise für die bereits gekündigten LV geht und welchen Weg andere LV gehen werden. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Vereinbarungen über den Gewässerpool nicht auch noch aus dem neuen Blickwinkel betrachtet werden und da haben die LV das Sagen !!!;+ 
Die Vernunft sagt mir, dass man ( wir alle ) jetzt gemeinsam das Thema neu angehen, die Gegenwart zeigt aber, dass erstmal mit Dreck geworfen wird und Schuldige gesucht werden, ich hoffe, dass dies schnell ein Ende hat und dann rational darüber nachgedacht wird und hier sind die LV mehr als je zuvor gefragt. Wenn die LV nicht mehr dem BV Folge leisten.... wen trifft dann alles ... den BV   

Tight Lines|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/akt_fusion_gescheitert.php


----------



## Boedchen (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das solltest Du die Organisatoren fragen.
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen auch die Kosten der Unterkünfte für die Gäste etc.
> 
> ...



Naja... ich dachte evtl. liest ja jemand mit der Antworten kann. Das es nicht zur Fusion gekommen ist und ob es gut oder halt nicht ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Mich interessieren z.zt nur Zahlen.
Was die Fusion als solches angeht, tja..... Ich behalte es lieber bei mir vorerst.


----------



## gründler (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/...escheitert.php 

zitat:
Dennoch werden wir in Münster weiterhin für Sie da sein und die Geschicke der Fischerei, die, zum Glück muss man jetzt wohl sagen, *hauptsächlich auf Landesebene entschieden werden, weiterhin in unserem Sinne lenken*. 


#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/...escheitert.php
> 
> zitat:
> Dennoch werden wir in Münster weiterhin für Sie da sein und die Geschicke der Fischerei, die, zum Glück muss man jetzt wohl sagen, *hauptsächlich auf Landesebene entschieden werden, weiterhin in unserem Sinne lenken*.
> ...




Du hättest nur das "unseren" fett markieren sollen. 

Normalerweis erwartet man da etwas wie " im Sinne unserer Mitglieder" oder "im Sinne der Angler" zu lesen.

Junge,Junge.....
der Tritt in den Ar$ch bei der Abstimmung war immer noch nicht feste genug.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Juhu . Nochmal von vorn und zwar auf selber Augenhöhe und wirklich Gleichberechtigt. Und man sollte endlich auch die Angler fragen , deren Meinung man ja angeblich vertritt , ob Sie auch wirklich wollen. Meine Meinung steht . Nicht grundsächlich dagegen aber wie es bisher lief , als FEINDLICHE Übername,  so nicht, Nein.|stolz:|laola:#v


----------



## Brotfisch (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage:
> Was kostet EINE Versammlung?
> Wer trägt die Kosten hierfür?
> 
> evtl. kennt sich ja jemand Damit aus?


 
Zunächst einmal: Beide Verbände führen jährlich eine Hauptversammlung durch, die wird nicht dadurch teurer, dass man zeitgleich im gleichen Hotel tagt.

Das ein Ziel nicht erreicht wird, macht die Sitzung nicht überflüssig. Sinn der Veranstaltung war, eine demokratische Abstimmung in einer Sachfrage zu ermöglichen. Das Ergebnis ist dabei immer offen. DAS war der Sinn und rechtfertigt die entstandenen Kosten allemal.

Was die Frage der "Verhandlungskosten" betrifft, also insbesondere die Aufwandsentschädigunggen der Beteiligten: Abgesehen davon, dass die wenn nicht über Fusion anderswo vielleicht über Kormorane "verhandelt" hätten. Für die Fusionsverhandlungen hatten die Beteiligten ein Mandat aus den entsprechenden Beschlüssen der Jahreshauptversammlungen. Sie mussten diesen Auftrag ausführen. Dass sie bislang ohne Erfolg geblieben sind, weil der Auftraggeber seine Zustimmung am Ende verweigert, ist kein Grund, die Aufwandsentschädigung zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

SH will die Meldung wohl noch einmal entschärfen...Was die dabei vergessen ist, dass wir die wahren Gedanken - also die erste Meldung - bereits gelesen haben und wissen, dass die Schuldzuweisungen bereits in Gange sind. In anderen Meldungen ist ja von Kleingeistigkeit zu lesen...Alles liebe nette Leute, die nur um das Wohl von uns Anglern besorgt sind! Die werden jetzt einen anderen Weg zur Fusion suchen und finden- und alles nur in unserem Sinne und natürlich alles demokratisch #q.

Ich melde mich erst einmal ab aus diesem Thema- ich kann das Geschwafel der Verbände nicht mehr ertragen. Da bekommt man ja Depressionen...


----------



## Boedchen (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal: Beide Verbände führen jährlich eine Hauptversammlung durch, die wird nicht dadurch teurer, dass man zeitgleich im gleichen Hotel tagt.
> 
> Das ein Ziel nicht erreicht wird, macht die Sitzung nicht überflüssig. Sinn der Veranstaltung war, eine demokratische Abstimmung in einer Sachfrage zu ermöglichen. Das Ergebnis ist dabei immer offen. DAS war der Sinn und rechtfertigt die entstandenen Kosten allemal.
> 
> Was die Frage der "Verhandlungskosten" betrifft, also insbesondere die Aufwandsentschädigunggen der Beteiligten: Abgesehen davon, dass die wenn nicht über Fusion anderswo vielleicht über Kormorane "verhandelt" hätten. Für die Fusionsverhandlungen hatten die Beteiligten ein Mandat aus den entsprechenden Beschlüssen der Jahreshauptversammlungen. Sie mussten diesen Auftrag ausführen. Dass sie bislang ohne Erfolg geblieben sind, weil der Auftraggeber seine Zustimmung am Ende verweigert, ist kein Grund, die Aufwandsentschädigung zu hinterfragen.



Ich Zensiere mich mal selbst und sage schlicht weg danke, war schon Antwort genug.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> Zunächst einmal: Beide Verbände führen jährlich eine Hauptversammlung durch, die wird nicht dadurch teurer, dass man zeitgleich im gleichen Hotel tagt.


Die vom DAV wäre erst nächstes Jahr wieder dran, das war für den DAV ne außerordentliche ausschliesslich zum (kon)fusionieren...

Vielleicht haben die doch noch mehr Kohle als der VDSF, wenn die sich sowas leisten können???


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Grundrechenarten, Grundschule, 2. Klasse....*
> 
> 
> In den Veröffentlichungen von Bayern, Schleswig Holstein und Südsachsen/Mulde werden die Angler entweder bewusst belogen oder die können (siehe Haushaltslage der Bundesverbände, gut möglich also) nicht rechnen.
> ...



Oben gings ja um Mathe in der Grundschule, ein befreundeter Mathematiker gab mit nun eine Lektion in höherer Mathematik, vielleicht auch mal für die interessant, welche meinten, es würden nur 2 Stimmen fehlen:


> Also, insgesamt wurden 216 Stimmen abgegeben. 75% davon sind - wie schon mehrfach richtig gerechnet - 162 Stimmen.
> 
> Bei dem meisten Verlautbarungen heist es: 2 Stimmen haben gefehlt. Wie kommt man nun darauf?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*

editiert


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Hm, nichtganzkapiert...
> 
> Bei 213 gültigen Stimmen langen ganz eindeutig 160 Ja-Stimmen (75,1%).
> 
> ...



Na ok, so kann man es auch sehen.
So wurde aber von den Verbänden nicht argumentiert.

Es wurde ja Argumentiert als ob es an die 3 ungeültigen Stimmen liegen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Es wurden 216 Stimmen abgegeben.

Von 2 der 3 ungültigen meint ja Bayern, die wollten eigentlich pro Fusion stimmen.

Wenn die 2  pro Fusion gestimmt hätten, wäre dann diese Rechengrundlage eben nicht mehr die genannten 213 gültigen, dann wären ja 215 gültig!!

Und dann reichts eben immer noch nicht, trotz der 2 Stimmen pro mehr.

So oder so fehlen eben IMMER 4 Stimmen bei den 216 abgegebenen Stimmen bei den ja gegebenen 55 Neinstimmen!!

Da sich ja die Neinstimmen nicht verändern, sondern als Ergebnis feststehen.

Das einzige mögliche wäre gewesen, wenn die ungültigen als gültig angesehen werden worden wären..


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

editiert


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn die ungültigen Stimmen ungültig bleiben. Dann fehlen 2 (von der Nein-Fraktion).




Dann aber nur, wie Du schon sagtest auf Kosten der Nein- Stimmen.
Reduziert um 2 Stimmen.

Die stehen aber nunmal fest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Die Stimmen der Nein-Fraktion sind aber nunmal Ergebnis und stehen fest.

Ebenso wie die 216 abgegebenen Stimmen..

Das ist nunmal Realität..

Wünschen kann man sich anders, Fakten bleiben bestehen..

Es *hätten ja auch vielleicht* noch 108.000 zusätzliche zahlende Angler bei den Mitgliedern auftauchen können (genauso wahrscheinlich, wie das 2 der Neinsager mit Ja gestimmt hätten), dann wärens 36 Stimmen mehr gewesen, die abgegeben wurden und dann die Rechengrundlage eben 252 Stimmen...............
Dann hätten sie eben zur Zustimmung 189 Jastimmen gebraucht. 

Wenn allerdings die Landesverbände auch so komisch rechnen sollten, wenn sie Ausgaben des Bundesverbandes überprüfen sollten, wundert mich die laut Bayern angespannte Finanzlage des VDSF-Bund auch wiederum etwas weniger..


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

editiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> Es geht ja auch nicht um was IST, sondern um *was wäre wenn*...



Wenns um was wäre wenn ginge:
Was wäre wenn wir vernünftige Verbände und Funktionäre gehabt hätten, die uns diese Lächerlichkeit erspart hätten..??????

In der Mathematik gehts nicht um "was wäre wenn"...........


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

editiert


----------



## Dunraven (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Sehe ich anders.
Sie haben veröffentlicht 216 abgegebene Stimmen, das ist also das offizielle Ergebnis und damit auch normalerweise die Grundlage auf der die 75% berechnet werden müssen. Für uns muss das damit aber auch die Grundlage ALLER gültigen Berechnungen sein, denn die Anzahl der abgegeben Stimmen ist die Zahl von der alles abhängt.



> Zitat von *Thomas9904*
> 
> 
> _*§ 15 Verschmelzungsvertrag:*
> ...


Laut dem Vertrag müssen 3/4 der abgegeben Stimmen dafür sein.
3/4 von 216 sind 162 und sie hatten 158.
So oder so fehlten also 4 Stimmen und nicht 2. Auch wenn zwei der Nein Stimmen für Ja gestimmt hätten hätte es dann nicht gereicht.

Die Nein Fraktion hätte dann zwar nicht mehr über 25%, aber die ungültigen Stimmen (die nur laut Bayern angeblich bei zweien für Ja waren, laut SH aber wurde vom Präsidenten festgestellt das sie *nicht *zuordbar waren) hätten trotzdem dafür gesorgt das nicht 75% der abgegeben Stimmen erreicht wurden.

Klar kann man auch rechnen das die ungültigen Stimmen von den 216 abgezogen werden müssen, in dem Fall aber bedeutet es halt das die Meldung und Auszählung falsch ist, weil dann die Anzahl der abgegeben Stimmen falsch ist. Wir können also, je nach Rechenweg, uns höchstens überlegen ob sie diese Falschmeldung der zwei Stimmen zu wenig (die ja nichts weiter als eine Anmerkung ist) veröffentlicht haben damit es nicht so dramatisch aussieht (oder weil sie selbst einfaches Kopfrechnen nicht beherrschen), oder ob sie die komplette Abstimmung falsch ausgezählt haben (was auch nichts am nein ändert aber dann die Frage aufwirft warum sie bei einer so wichtigen Abstimmung nicht einmal richtig auswerten können). Letzteres wäre aber dann wirklich ein dicker Hund.


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Im Forum des LSFV SH kommen doch so einige aus den Löchern gerkochen und kritisieren das Vorgehen bei der Fusion.

Und habe Klärungsbedarf.


----------



## antonio (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusionsticker bis zum Showdown...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Alle VDSF / DAFV Zwangs Mitglieder müssten einfach den "Bundes - Verbandsbeitrag" an ihre Vereine nicht überweisen, was würde denn wohl passieren ?



geht nicht so einfach.
die vereinsmitglieder sind keine mitglieder in den verbänden und zahlen somit direkt auch keinen beitrag.
man zahlt seinen vereinsbeitrag an den verein, und da kann man nicht einfach kürzen.
der verein ist mitglied im lv und zahlt hier seinen beitrag entsprechend der mitgliederzahl.
der lv ist mitglied im bv und zahlt hier den entsprechenden beitrag an den bv.
also schnell mal vereinsbeitrag kürzen is nich.

antonio


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

editiert


----------



## Wegberger (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Hallo Sharpo,

da bin ich mal auf die Antwort gespannt .... da im Forum des LSFV SH ..... jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische , Herr Kuhr ;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Im Forum des LSFV SH kommen doch so einige aus den Löchern gerkochen und kritisieren das Vorgehen bei der Fusion.
> 
> Und habe Klärungsbedarf.


 
Ich musste schmunzeln- ich habe einige Mails und PN's in den letzten Tagen erhalten, sogar von Mitgliedern aus Kreisverbänden. Ich habe mit vielen Äußerungen nicht ganz unrecht gehabt. Ich vermute, dass es bei der außerordentlichen Versammlung nicht so ruhig ablaufen dürfte- denn es gibt plötzlich viele Fragen. Lassen sich die Angler nicht mehr alles gefallen? Ich hoffe es stehen in Zukunft mehr auf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Naja, Wegofishing, sowohl NDS wie auch der ASVHH sprechen offizielll von 4 fehlenden Stimmen..

Wenigstens 1 Contra und 1 Pro Verband also, die wenigstens da nicht rummauscheln und sich was schönreden wollen..

So oder so:
Beide Bundesverbände und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative haben es nicht geschafft, genügend Delegierte zu überreden/überzeugen..

Wir haben direkt nach der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente vom LSFV-NDS geschrieben, dass nun der späteste Zeitpunkt ist, an dem man das ALLES aufschieben und endlich vernünftig angehen solle mit der Fusion.

*Da ab da klar war, dass es unabhängig vom Ergebnis (auch bei pro Fusion wäre das nicht anders gewesen) einen Scherbenhaufen gegeben hätte*.

Leider hat kein einziger Verband und Funktionär aus den Bundesverbänden oder von der Initiative,* die ja diesen Zeitdruck ohne jede Not gemacht haben*, erklärt, warum sie das dennoch durchgeprügelt haben.

Zum Schaden aller!!!!


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen und habe ich so noch nie erlebt.
> Die ungültigen Stimmen werden normalerweise NICHT mitgewertet! Ansonsten wäre eine ungültige Stimme ja eine Quasi-Nein-Stimme!
> 
> Bei einer Enthaltung in dieser Form der Abstimmung kann es jedoch sein, dass diese als Quasi-NEIN gewertet werden.
> ...



Du drehst Dich im Kreis.

Nur wenn bei den 55 Stimmen zwei abgezogen werden.
Also hak es bitte ab. 
Alle Verbände reden von 216 Stimmen und nicht von 213 Stimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

So oder so:
Beide Bundesverbände und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative haben es nicht geschafft, genügend Delegierte zu überreden/überzeugen..

Wir haben direkt nach der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente vom LSFV-NDS geschrieben, dass nun der späteste Zeitpunkt ist, an dem man das ALLES aufschieben und endlich vernünftig angehen solle mit der Fusion.

*Da ab da klar war, dass es unabhängig vom Ergebnis (auch bei pro Fusion wäre das nicht anders gewesen) einen Scherbenhaufen gegeben hätte*.

Leider hat kein einziger Verband und Funktionär aus den Bundesverbänden oder von der Initiative,* die ja diesen Zeitdruck ohne jede Not gemacht haben*, erklärt, warum sie das dennoch durchgeprügelt haben.
*
Zum Schaden aller!!!!*​


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich musste schmunzeln- ich habe einige Mails und PN's in den letzten Tagen erhalten, sogar von Mitgliedern aus Kreisverbänden. Ich habe mit vielen Äußerungen nicht ganz unrecht gehabt. Ich vermute, dass es bei der außerordentlichen Versammlung nicht so ruhig ablaufen dürfte- denn es gibt plötzlich viele Fragen. Lassen sich die Angler nicht mehr alles gefallen? Ich hoffe es stehen in Zukunft mehr auf...



Mag sein, Öffentlich wäre diese Kritik besser.
Manch einer brauch die Motivation von Aussen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

editiert


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Mag sein, Öffentlich wäre diese Kritik besser.
> Manch einer brauch die Motivation von Aussen.


 
Manche Dinge sind aber auch besser erst in einer Mitgliederversammlung anzusprechen- dann muss die Anwort ohne Nachzudenken, Überlegung und Vorbereitung gegeben werden- das spontane macht es erst richtig spannend...Man wäre ich da gerne Mäuschen .


----------



## Knispel (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Wo sind eigentlich die Befürworter dieser Fusion hier im Board geblieben ? Ich meine Die, die alle welche gengenteiliger Meinung waren, in Grund und Boden gewünscht hätten ? Wunden lecken ?
Zu guter letzt finde ich diese "Korintenkackerei" mit den Stimmen sehr sonderbar, Niederlage ist Niederlage auch wenn man mit nur 1 Stimme verloren hätte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253166


----------



## Sharpo (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> OK, dann fehlen meinetwegen 4 Stimmen,
> 
> wollte nur rechnerisch aufklären, aber dann hätte ja mal der eine oder andere Verband recht.
> 
> ...



Habe mich mal bei jemandem schlau gemacht.
Normalerweise zählen die ungültigen Stimmen als Enthaltungen und somit als NICHT abgegeben.
Entweder Kommunizieren die Verbände die falschen abgegebenen Stimmen oder ......


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

editiert


----------



## aalwuerger (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Der VDSF Bundesverband #q , aber auch der DAV Brandenburg, DAV Sachsen Anhalt und einige andere Landesverbände haben immer noch keine Stellungnahmen / Berichte zum Scheitern der Fusion auf ihren Webseiten veröffentlicht. Muß wohl ein zu großer Schock gewesen sein. Hoffentlich hat sich niemand umgebracht. Sind ja auch einge darunter, die Angler und Jäger sind. Wäre natürlich auch `ne gute Lösung. Oder: Will man das Scheitern etwa erstmal der Öffentlichkeit verheimlichen? Erst mal tot stellen und Gras über die Sache wachsen lassen. |motz:


----------



## blinkerkatze (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

*Stellungsnahme des Stralsunder Meeresanglerclub e.V. *

Verschmelzung von DAV und VDSF ist gescheitert !


Die lange von Funktionären vorbereitete Verschmelzung des Deutschen Anglerverbandes und des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer, ist auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des VDSF am 17.11.2012 in Berlin gescheitert.
Wahrscheinlich wird es niemand der Funktionäre- insbesondere die des VDSF - lesen, oder lesen wollen. Dennoch: Steht endlich mal dazu, dass der Sinn eines Verbandes ist, die Interessen der Angler und der Fische zu vertreten. Legt ab Eurer Streben, nur das eigene Ego zu befriedigen - die Lust an der Macht. Es geht um die Wahrnehmung des menschlichen Naturrechtes der Fischerei. Es geht um Naturschutz und es geht um die Gemeinschaft aller Angler. Wir Angler sind schon eine Gemeinschaft. Nehmt das zur Kenntnis und tut endlich Eure Arbeit!!

Sollte eine Verschmelzung der Dachverbände nicht vollzogen werden,
stehen wir als Mitglieder der Stralsunder Meeresanglerclub e.V. zur  

                            Initiativgruppe „Pro DAFV“

Und befürworten den Austritt des Landesanglerverbands 
Mecklenburg – Vorpommern aus dem VDSF. 
Denn nur so können wir es erreichen das es in Deutschland eine einheitliche Interessenvertretung für uns  Angler geben wird.


----------



## Wegberger (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Hallo,

man kann rechnen wie man möchte, dass wird die Entscheidung nicht ändern |rolleyes

Viel spannender finde ich die Taktik, die jetzt langsam zu Tage tritt...:

Nicht nur die Bundesverbände, nein auch scheinbar die Landes- und Kreisverbände leben in Ihrem eigenen, kleinen Unsiversum - jedenfalls ganz im Norden

Und das macht zum einem den zu reparierenden Schaden um so größer, ja tatsächlich so groß, dass man sogar überlegen sollte - ob hier nicht ein struktureller Totalschaden vorliegt.

Wieso brauche ich als im Verein organisierter Angler denn Kreis- oder Landesverbände, wenn ich eh nicht einbezogen werde?

Das kann man doch auch günstiger haben und direkt vom Bundesverband ver (ge)treten werden !

Diese gescheiterte Fusion scheint echt nur die Spitze des Eisbergs zu sein.


----------



## blinkerkatze (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wieso brauche ich als im Verein organisierter Angler denn Kreis- oder Landesverbände, wenn ich eh nicht einbezogen werde?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ich weis ja nicht wie es bei euch ist aber in Stralsund reden die Vereine miteinander. und wer sich daran nicht beteiligt ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Jose (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

ich bin mal auf die variante im märz gespannt:
tippe auf "Nur-Ja-Stimmen" sind gültig. wenn von denen 100% für die verschmelzung sind, dann gilt die als angenommen.

lasse mich überraschen. demokrattie eben.


----------



## Wegberger (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Hallo blinkerkatze,



> ich weis ja nicht wie es bei euch ist aber in Stralsund reden die Vereine miteinander. und wer sich daran nicht beteiligt ist selber Schuld.


Das ist sicher klasse, das die Vereine in Stralsund miteinander reden .... aber hier ging es um die Auswirkungen von Bundes- und Landesentscheidungen auf euch Stralsunder.

Wenn ihr dann die vollendeten Tatsachen in Stralsund diskutieren könnt - ohne über richtungs- und zukunftsweisenden Entscheidungen auf Landes- oder Bundesebene umfassend informiert worden zu sein.

Aber wenn das bei euch alles kein Thema ist .... seit ihr eine wahrliche Vorzeigeregion


----------



## Dunraven (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> ICH kenne es so:
> 
> 
> Wenn eine absolute Mehrheit (>50%, >66,66%, >75%) notwendig ist (Satzungsänderungen), zählen Enthaltungen quasi wie "Nein", ungültige Stimmen werden nicht gewertet (wie nicht abgegeben), tauchen aber im Ergebnis auf, der Vollständigkeit halber.
> ...




Wie gesagt, mag ja sein das es so ist, aber dann haben die eben einen riesen Bock geschossen, denn der Verschmelzungsvertrag fordert eben das 75% der *abgegebenen *Stimmen mit Ja gestimmt haben müssen. Kann man ja problemlos in der Veröffentlichung nachlesen. Sie hätten da wohl besser gültigen Stimmen rein schreiben sollen, oder die 216 nicht als abgegebene Stimmen nennen sollen, sondern nur die 213.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre natürlich das die Delegierten nur die Stimmen genannt bekommen haben und halt selber die Abgegebenen Stimmen errechnet haben die auf den Seiten der LV stehen. Das wäre denkbar. Da aber mehrere Quellen die 216 Abgegebenen Stimmen nennen, denke ich schon das sie die auch so genannt bekommen haben. 

Da im März aber ja der zweite Versuch gestartet werden soll, ist das nicht wurscht. Denn spätestens wenn es da dann zur Situation kommt das der Nein Fraktion 1 Stimme fehlt, es aber wieder mind. 1 ungültige gibt, dann wird es eine ganz wichtige Frage ob eine ungültige Stimme abgegeben wurde, wie Du sie selbst ja auch in Deiner Dir bekannten Handhabe als abgegebene Stimme kennst, oder eben nicht.|kopfkrat Denn selbst in Der Dir bekannten Vorgehensweise steht sie ja als abgegeben, und der Vertrag sagt das es nur darauf ankommt wenn es um die 3/4 geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

So oder so:
Beide Bundesverbände und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative haben es nicht geschafft, genügend Delegierte zu überreden/überzeugen..

Wir haben direkt nach der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente vom LSFV-NDS geschrieben, dass nun der späteste Zeitpunkt ist, an dem man das ALLES aufschieben und endlich vernünftig angehen solle mit der Fusion.

*Da ab da klar war, dass es unabhängig vom Ergebnis (auch bei pro Fusion wäre das nicht anders gewesen) einen Scherbenhaufen gegeben hätte*.

Leider hat kein einziger Verband und Funktionär aus den Bundesverbänden oder von der Initiative,* die ja diesen Zeitdruck ohne jede Not gemacht haben*, erklärt, warum sie das dennoch durchgeprügelt haben.
*
Zum Schaden aller!!!!*​

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253166


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So oder so:
> Beide Bundesverbände und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative haben es nicht geschafft, genügend Delegierte zu überreden/überzeugen..
> 
> Wir haben direkt nach der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente vom LSFV-NDS geschrieben, dass nun der späteste Zeitpunkt ist, an dem man das ALLES aufschieben und endlich vernünftig angehen solle mit der Fusion.
> ...




Moin,

also SH will das  JETZT machen.     

Zitat Michael Kuhr:"Nein, der LSFV-SH hat seine Vereine natürlich nicht vergessen. Wir haben  im Verbandsausschuss (darin sitzen das *von Euch* gewählte  LSFV-SH-Präsidium und die ebenfalls *von Euch *gewählten  Kreisvorsitzenden) den Weg so einstimmig beschlossen. Dieses Votum  reichte aus, um in Berlin für eine Fusion/Verschmelzung zu votieren.  Wäre im Verbandsausschuss eine eher uneinheitliche Meinung vertreten  worden, hätten wir bestimmt das Votum in einer außerordentlichen  Mitgliederversammlung abgefragt.
*
Das wollen wir jetzt machen*. Denn: Nach dem Scheitern der von uns  befürworteten und so viele Jahre vorbereiteten Verschmelzung von DAV und  VDSF zum DAFV müssen wir uns neue Wege suchen."

Quelle:http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314379#post314379

Ich habe in dem zitierten Text noch etwas markiert.
Mich beschleicht ein komisches Gefühl dabei. 
Sind nun WIR die Dummen weil wir diese Delegierten gewählt haben sollen? Unrecht hat er ja nicht unbedingt damit. ABER....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Naja sharpo, auf Deutsch bedeutet das:
*Solange die sich oben in Präsidium und Ausschuss einig sind, werden die da unten eh nicht gefragt..*

Was zur Erhaltung der Arbeitsfähigkeit nicht immer falsch sein muss.

*Wer aber verkennt, was für eine wichtige und existentielle Frage die Fusion der Dachverbände ist und dazu weder die Angler noch die Vereine befragt, der sollte sich selber fragen, ob das wirklich zielführend war..*

In der Praxis, was man sowohl am Ergebnis wie auch an vielen Reaktionen der Basis sieht, eher wohl nicht. 

*Und das Größte ist, das die jetzt nochmal so durchziehen wollen im Bund:*
Bis März nochmal abstimmen lassen, bis sie sich ein Ergebnis "demokratisch passend" hinmauscheln können!!

Statt zu begreifen, dass es auch mit einer solchen Fusion nie die Einheit der Verbände stehen wird.

*Die wird es nur mit anderen Köpfen geben - ALLE aus den Präsidien und die verantwortlichen Geschäftsführer beider Bundesverbände sowie die der Initiative MÜSSEN zurücktreten oder abgewählt werden (Mißtrauensanträge).*

Und dann müssen neue, vernünftigere Leute das neu anfangen, sich zusammensetzen, angelpolitische Grundlinien entwerfen, die Angler in den Vereinen befragen und abstimmen lassen, das Ganze vernünftig, juristisch sicher, mit akzeptablem und nicht ausgemauscheltem Personal sowie finanziell solide aufstellen und dann von den Anglern der Basis abstimmen lassen.

Anders wird es nicht gehen, ohne das so wie jetzt auch in der Praxis bewiesen durch diese Dilettanten in den Bundesverbänden und von der Initiative nur ein großer Scherbenhaufen angerichtet wird.

*Und das nur, weil sie sowohl die Augen vor der Realität veschliessen wie auch komplett beratungsresistent sind.*

Man muss Niedersachsen und den anderen Vernünftigen danken, dass durch ihr Abstimmungsverhalten diese Inkompetenz und der Dilettantismus beider Dachverbände und der der Initiatve nun auch öffentlich und offensichtlich wurde..

Die ewiggestrigen Jasager und Abnicker mauscheln ja jetzt schon genauso weiter wie zuvor(Abstimmung März) und fügen damit den Anglern noch mehr Schaden zu - *ES IST EINE SCHANDE!!!*


Man kann nur hoffen dass die Angler aufwachen und JEDEM Funktionär, der nach diesem inkompetenten Desaster immer noch meint, so eine Einheit der Verbände erreichen zu können, den Weg zum Ausgang zeigt - damit die nicht länger den Anglern und dem Angeln schaden können.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253166


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die wird es nur mit anderen Köpfen geben - ALLE aus den Präsidien und die verantwortlichen Geschäftsführer beider Bundesverbände sowie die der Initiative MÜSSEN zurücktreten oder abgewählt werden (Mißtrauensanträge).*


 
Genau das muss das neue erklärte Ziel sein! Umdenken, neue Ziele, neue Konzepte und neue Wege mit neuen Leuten! Dafür muss der Druck von der Basis kommen- nur dann haben wir eine Chance.


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Hurra! Die Forelle ist immer noch Fisch des Jahres!!!!


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

editiert


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Was ich beim Ablauf der Abstimmung auch nicht in Ordnung finde, ist die Reihenfolge der Abstimmung.

Demokratischer und Zwangloser wäre eine Abstimmung beim VDSF und DAV zum gleichen Zeitpunkt gewesen.
(Klar 100%ig Synchron kannman nicht abstimmen)
Aber durch die Bekanntgabe der Abstimmung im anderen Verband fühlen sich sicherlich diverse Abge...sorry Delegierte unter Druck gesetzt.
Dat ist Gewissensbeeinflussung.
Selbst die Probeabstimmung vorher hatte diesen Effekt. 

Das ist für mich kein korrekter Ablauf einer Abstimmung.

Brotfisch, was sagst Du dazu?

Ist das Vorgehen so üblich?


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Mir ist aus "meiner" Zeit nicht erinnerlich, dass wir Probeabstimmungen in diesem Sinne durchgeführt hätten, dass alle Delegierten vorab "getestet" worden wären. Hier ist ja auch, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, im Vorfeld im Verbandsausschuss gecheckt worden, wie die Meinungsverhältnisse sind.

Grundsätzlich halte ich Probeabstimmungen nicht für problematisch, zumal wenn wie hier eine qualifizierte Mehrheit erforderlich ist. Man kann dann ablesen, wieviel Überzeugungsarbeit noch erforderlich ist. Meint, was an der Basis noch gearbeitet werden muss. In diesem Fall einer Probeabstimmung "am Tag der Hochzeit" ist es schon kritischer, da man in der Kürze der Zeit bestenfalls die Delegierten "bearbeiten" kann. Das hätte man mindestens ein halbes Jahr früher machen müssen.

Eine Probeabstimmung kann noch eine weitere hilfreiche Funktion haben, nämlich Peinlichkeiten zu vermeiden. Wenn man sie "rechtzeitig" durchführt und dabei bemerkt, dass das Risiko, die erforderliche Mehrheit zu erreichen, noch sehr groß ist, dann kann man mit sehr guten Gründen die Abstimmung verschieben, da man "einfach mehr Zeit" für die Vorbereitung braucht als ursprünglich geplant. Das ist auf jeden Fall gesichtswahrender, als erst in dem Moment Tempo 220 auf dem Tacho zu sehen, wo es einen bereits aus der Kurve gehauen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

So oder so:
Beide Bundesverbände und die Verbände der (w)irren Initiative haben es nicht geschafft, genügend Delegierte zu überreden/überzeugen..

Wir haben direkt nach der Veröffentlichung der Dokumente vom LSFV-NDS geschrieben, dass nun der späteste Zeitpunkt ist, an dem man das ALLES aufschieben und endlich vernünftig angehen solle mit der Fusion.

*Da ab da klar war, dass es unabhängig vom Ergebnis (auch bei pro Fusion wäre das nicht anders gewesen) einen Scherbenhaufen gegeben hätte*.

Leider hat kein einziger Verband und Funktionär aus den Bundesverbänden oder von der Initiative,* die ja diesen Zeitdruck ohne jede Not gemacht haben*, erklärt, warum sie das dennoch durchgeprügelt haben.
*
Zum Schaden aller!!!!*​

*Und das Größte ist, das die jetzt nochmal so durchziehen wollen im Bund:*
Bis März nochmal abstimmen lassen, bis sie sich ein Ergebnis "demokratisch passend" hinmauscheln können!!

Statt zu begreifen, dass es auch mit einer solchen Fusion nie die Einheit der Verbände stehen wird.

*Die wird es nur mit anderen Köpfen geben - ALLE aus den Präsidien und die verantwortlichen Geschäftsführer beider Bundesverbände sowie die der Initiative MÜSSEN zurücktreten oder abgewählt werden (Mißtrauensanträge).*

Und dann müssen neue, vernünftigere Leute das neu anfangen, sich zusammensetzen, angelpolitische Grundlinien entwerfen, die Angler in den Vereinen befragen und abstimmen lassen, das Ganze vernünftig, juristisch sicher, mit akzeptablem und nicht ausgemauscheltem Personal sowie finanziell solide aufstellen und dann von den Anglern der Basis abstimmen lassen.

Anders wird es nicht gehen, ohne das so wie jetzt auch in der Praxis bewiesen durch diese Dilettanten in den Bundesverbänden und von der Initiative nur ein großer Scherbenhaufen angerichtet wird.

*Und das nur, weil sie sowohl die Augen vor der Realität veschliessen wie auch komplett beratungsresistent sind.*

Man muss Niedersachsen und den anderen Vernünftigen danken, dass durch ihr Abstimmungsverhalten diese Inkompetenz und der Dilettantismus beider Dachverbände und der der Initiatve nun auch öffentlich und offensichtlich wurde..

Die ewiggestrigen Jasager und Abnicker mauscheln ja jetzt schon genauso weiter wie zuvor(Abstimmung März) und fügen damit den Anglern noch mehr Schaden zu - *ES IST EINE SCHANDE!!!*


Man kann nur hoffen dass die Angler aufwachen und JEDEM Funktionär, der nach diesem inkompetenten Desaster immer noch meint, so eine Einheit der Verbände erreichen zu können, den Weg zum Ausgang zeigt - damit die nicht länger den Anglern und dem Angeln schaden können.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253166


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mir ist aus "meiner" Zeit nicht erinnerlich, dass wir Probeabstimmungen in diesem Sinne durchgeführt hätten, dass alle Delegierten vorab "getestet" worden wären. Hier ist ja auch, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, im Vorfeld im Verbandsausschuss gecheckt worden, wie die Meinungsverhältnisse sind.
> 
> Grundsätzlich halte ich Probeabstimmungen nicht für problematisch, zumal wenn wie hier eine qualifizierte Mehrheit erforderlich ist. Man kann dann ablesen, wieviel Überzeugungsarbeit noch erforderlich ist. Meint, was an der Basis noch gearbeitet werden muss. In diesem Fall einer Probeabstimmung "am Tag der Hochzeit" ist es schon kritischer, da man in der Kürze der Zeit bestenfalls die Delegierten "bearbeiten" kann. Das hätte man mindestens ein halbes Jahr früher machen müssen.
> 
> Eine Probeabstimmung kann noch eine weitere hilfreiche Funktion haben, nämlich Peinlichkeiten zu vermeiden. Wenn man sie "rechtzeitig" durchführt und dabei bemerkt, dass das Risiko, die erforderliche Mehrheit zu erreichen, noch sehr groß ist, dann kann man mit sehr guten Gründen die Abstimmung verschieben, da man "einfach mehr Zeit" für die Vorbereitung braucht als ursprünglich geplant. Das ist auf jeden Fall gesichtswahrender, als erst in dem Moment Tempo 220 auf dem Tacho zu sehen, wo es einen bereits aus der Kurve gehauen hat.



Die Probeabstimmung war jetzt nicht mein primäres Thema.
Dennoch Danke.
Eine Probeabstimmung zeigt eher das an irgendwelchen Punkten noch Klärungsbedarf besteht. 

Ich bemängel vorrangig die unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkte VDSF / DAV zu Abstimmung der Verschmelzung.

Rechtlich wird dies ok sein. Aber moralisch?


----------



## Boedchen (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Da der Fisch wiedererwarten wie die Forelle noch Schuppen hat, das Wasser immernoch nicht den Berg rauf fliest und am 23.12 eh schluss und einzelmitglieder gefälligst keine fragen stellen sollen sehe ich das ganze langsam als "Versteckte Kamera".
Die Vergleiche hin zur Politik und Wissenschaft (Rechenprofs) sind mir in dem zusammenhang mehr wie schleierhaft.
Ich glaube ich wechsel die Seiten, denn da ist man sich schliesslich einig: "Angler haben kurze Ruten". 
Hach wie war......#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> Eine Probeabstimmung kann noch eine weitere hilfreiche Funktion haben, nämlich Peinlichkeiten zu vermeiden.


Es gab ja im Verbandsausschuss ein halbes Jahr vorher ne Probeabstimmung!!

Habt ihr das alles vergessen?

Zu was berichten wir eigentlich immer?

Wo ja auch schon festgestellt wurde, dass es keine Satzung ändernde Mehrheit geben würde für die Fusion.

Das bedeutet:
Funktionäre beider Bundesverbände und die der Initiative wussten 
da schon, dass das nicht hinhaut.

Und erst danach kamen dann ja die Veröffentlichungen Niedersachsens!!

Und dann erst die Probeabstimmung bei der Versammlung!

DAS WAREN 3 WARNSCHÜSSE!!!

Welche von allen Verbänden, Präsidien und Geschäftsführern aus Bundesverbänden und Initiative in ihrer Inkompwtwnz und Ignoranz komplett ignoriert wurde!!!!


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Probeabstimmung war jetzt nicht mein primäres Thema.
> Dennoch Danke.
> Eine Probeabstimmung zeigt eher das an irgendwelchen Punkten noch Klärungsbedarf besteht.
> 
> ...


 
Moralisch? Vielleicht eine Frage des politischen Stils. Und der hätte, da würde ich Dir zustimmen, sicher zeitgleiche Abstimmungen nahegelegt. Auch das "Reinrufen" der Ergebnisse ist "anrüchig", zumal es sich ja um eine geschlossene Versammlung gehandelt hat.


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gab ja im Verbandsausschuss ein halbes Jahr vorher ne Probeabstimmung!!
> 
> Habt ihr das alles vergessen?
> 
> ...


 
Gaaanz ruhig. Habe ich nicht vergessen. Meine Aussage war, dass man Probeabstimmungen zur Vermeidung von Peinlichkeiten nutzen KANN. Dass man es nicht getan hat, also sehenden Auges in die Katastrophe gegangen ist (deswegen das Bild mit der Kurve), rechtfertigt die Frage nach der persönlichen Verantwortung für das Debakel. 

Und jetzt drücken diese verbandspolitischen Geisterfahrer schon wieder auf's Pedal um ohne auch nur einen Moment mal nachzudenken die zerbeulte Karre mit möglichst großem Schwung erneut vor die schon deutlich sichtbare Wand zu dengeln.


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Moralisch? Vielleicht eine Frage des politischen Stils. Und der hätte, da würde ich Dir zustimmen, sicher zeitgleiche Abstimmungen nahegelegt. Auch das "Reinrufen" der Ergebnisse ist "anrüchig", zumal es sich ja um eine geschlossene Versammlung gehandelt hat.



Danke, dass Du meine Einschätzung teilst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> Dass man es nicht getan hat, also sehenden Auges in die Katastrophe gegangen ist (deswegen das Bild mit der Kurve), rechtfertigt die Frage nach der persönlichen Verantwortung für das Debakel.


*SAG ICH DOCH!!*

Wer drei solcher Warnschüsse nicht als Chance begreift, sondern diese ignoriert, MUSS zurücktreten!!!

Das gilt für alle Präsidien und verantwortlichen Geschäftsführer der Initikative, da diese erst diesen blödsinningen (und auch von Anfanng kritisierten!) Zeitplan beiden Bundesverbänden aufgedrückt haben.

Und das gilt für die Präsidien und verantwortlichen Geschäftsführer beider Bundesverbände, die das mit sich machen lassen und das auch bei der Versammlung nicht gestoppt haben..

Das gilt aber auch für eine Frau Dr. als designierte Präsidentin, die zum einen trotz Versprechen Fragen nicht beantwortet, sondern lieber den Initiativlern und Bundesverbändlern glaubt, dass die das alles schon hinmauscheln werden..

Und ich verstehe deswegen auch nicht, wieso Angler und Vereine, Kreis- und Regionalverbände immer noch den Verbänden der Initiative Geld bezahlen und damit ein solch gegenüber den Anglern unverantwortliches Handeln unterstützen.


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Wer jetzt quasi ultimativ auf den März setzt für die nächste Abstimmung, der lässt es am Respekt vor dem demokratischen Abstimmungsergebnis fehlen. Da hilft auch der Verweis auf vermeintliche gesetzliche Fristen nichts, denn die Verschmelzung ist ein Gestaltungsakt, der dann erfolgt, wenn ein entsprechender Gestaltungswille vorhanden ist und nicht etwa ein Verfahren, das vorschreiben würde, wann dieser Gestaltungswille besteht. 
Die Gegenstimmen haben unterschiedliche Motive, die nicht immer offen zu Tage liegen. Erst wenn diese Motive, Zweifel und Befürchtungen ausgeräumt sind - und insofern haben die Delegierten die real existierenden Zweifel, Bedenken und Befürchtungen, die an der Basis ja vorhanden sind, zutreffend weiterge"leitet" - dann besteht die Chance auf das Erreichen der qualfiizierten Mehrheit (bezogen auf den Verband in seiner jetzigen Verfassung). 
Für dieses Ausräumen und Aufräumen des Scherbenhaufens sind die knappen vier Monate, die dafür höchstens zur Verfügung stehen sollen, viel zu wenig. Es geht nicht nur darum, "ein paar" Delegierte (55) zu "bearbeiten", sondern auch diejenigen, die diese Delegierten entsenden. Bei der Dauer der Rückkoppelung an die Basis und zurück ist März illusorisch, es sei denn, man fährt weiter auf Risikokurs.
Es braucht jetzt ein überzeugendes Einsparkonzept und völlige Transparenz, auch in personellen Fragen. Es braucht eine Orientierung, wofür der neue Verband denn stehen will, denn die Fusion ist ja kein Selbstzweck. Und es braucht die Rückgewinnung des Vertrauens, das verspielt worden ist. Ohne einschneidende Maßnahmen wird ist das nächste Debakel vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> Es braucht eine Orientierung, wofür der neue Verband denn stehen will, denn die Fusion ist ja kein Selbstzweck.


Ein "interner":
Dass ich gerade hier grinse (weil ich das genauso sehe) wirst Du nachvollziehen können .................

Ansonsten siehe das Posting über Deinem......


----------



## Norbi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Moin@All,hier der Bericht vom ASV Hamburg !!
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/27-as...der-jahreshauptversammlung-2012-des-vdsf.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

DANKE Norbi.
Haben wir hier schon seit gestern drin:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253152
und auch schon nachgefragt, ob wir den Wortlaut veröffentlichen dürfen.
Bis dato noch keine Antwort..


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein "interner":
> Dass ich gerade hier grinse (weil ich das genauso sehe) wirst Du nachvollziehen können .................
> 
> Ansonsten siehe das Posting über Deinem......


 
Zu früh gefreut. Ich meinte das lediglich bezogen auf die Befürchtungen der Basis, also z.B. hinsichtlich der Frage der Beitragsstabilität. Ich meinte das nicht in dem von Dir geforderten Sinne.


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DANKE Norbi.
> Haben wir hier schon seit gestern drin:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253152
> und auch schon nachgefragt, ob wir den Wortlaut veröffentlichen dürfen.
> Bis dato noch keine Antwort..


 
Na dann, auszugsweise zitieren.... ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> Zu früh gefreut. Ich meinte das lediglich bezogen auf die Befürchtungen der Basis, also z.B. hinsichtlich der Frage der Beitragsstabilität. Ich meinte das nicht in dem von Dir geforderten Sinne



pfffffffffffff - Du nun wieder ;-)


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Mir persönlich ist aber gerade nicht so nach Grinsen. Die Reaktion einiger Initiativverbände, den VDSF zu verlassen, ist verständlich, aber falsch. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Initiative nicht aus Jux und Dollerei entstanden ist oder aus Lust, eine Fusion möglichst schlecht vorzubereiten, sondern als Reaktion auf den Schlingerkurs des VDSF-Präsidiums, welches die Fusion immer wieder auf's Neue in Frage gestellt und bis heute Zweifel an der Fusionsreife des DAV gestreut hat. Dadurch ist das Vertrauen verloren gegangen, dass das Präsidium die Fusion wirklich zu einem erfolgreichen Ergebnis führen will. Seit der Gründung der Initiative hat das VDSF-Präsidium nichts unternommen, um seinen ernsthaften Willen zur Fusion sichtbar werden zu lassen. Die Vermeidung einer konkreten Kandidaturverzichtserklärung, die eigenmächtige Verzögerungserklärung, das "Ultimatum" zur Benennung eines Kandidaten, die undenkbar schlechte Vorbereitung der Finanz- und Wirtschaftsaspekte der Fusion, das Ignorieren aller Warnsignale bis hin zur unglaublich unausgegorenen Parteitagsregie am 17.11., das alles zusammen weist mehr als deutlich darauf hin, dass da jemand die Fusion eigentlich gar nicht will. Und das ist es, was die Initiative angetrieben hat.
Die Initiative ihrerseits hat aber auch Fehler gemacht. Sie hat in der Auseinandersetzung mit dem Präsidium die Aufrechterhaltung des Fusionsfahrplans in den Mittelpunkt gestellt und daran trotz aller Warnzeichen festgehalten. Das hat wesentlich zur Verhärtung der Fronten auf beiden Seiten beigetragen. Neuen Erkenntnissen, die eine Änderung des Fahrplans objektiv begründet hätten, hat sich die Initiative verschlossen, aufgrund ihres Grundansatzes verschließen müssen. Auch ihre Arbeit in die Landesverbände hinein, die sich noch nicht positioniert hatten, war, wenn sie denn überhaupt stattgefunden hat, wenig effektiv. Sie hat es dadurch denjenigen, die nach dem Motto "Gründlichkeit vor Schnelligkeit" Zweifel an einer "Fusion sofort", nicht erleichtert, jetzt zuzustimmen. Zudem wurde die Fusionsfrage viel zu stark auch zu einer Personalfrage stilisiert und zudem noch mit Austrittsdrohungen garniert, was natürlich Lagerbildung begünstigt. So ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass das Ergebnis vom 17.11. auch nicht unerheblich durch eine Fraktionierung der Delegierten zustande gekommen ist. 
Beide Seiten, Präsidium wie Initiativverbände sollten sich die genannten Faktoren bewusst machen und daraus ihre nächsten Schritte ableiten. Die Initiativverbände sollten aus der Erkenntnis heraus, auch nicht alles richtig gemacht haben in einem aufgeheizten Jahr, überdenken, wie der jetzt angedrohte Weg der Spaltung zu dem erklärten Ziel der Einheit passt. Und das VDSF-Präsidium sollte sich bewusst werden, dass ihm immer weniger geglaubt wird, die Fusion zu wollen und ihm immer weniger zugetraut wird, die Fusion zu "können". Was da am 17.11. in Berlin auseinandergelaufen ist, ist durch einen gordischen Knoten miteinander verbunden. Wer für die Einheit des VDSF stehen will, muss diesen Knoten zerschlagen. Der VDSF, wenn er überleben und vielleicht sogar fusionsreif werden will, braucht eine Kultur des Vertrauens. Dazu muss er sich von der seit Jahren herrschenden Unkultur des Misstrauens verabschieden. Durch sie wird der entstandene Schaden noch weiter vergrößert.


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Übrigens, was ich noch sagen wollte:

Die Forelle ist immer noch Fisch des Jahres!!!



P.S.: Anregung: Sollten wir hier mal eine Linkliste derjenigen Landesverbände aufmachen, die auf ihren Seiten die Fisch des Jahres Meldung für wichtig erachten?


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist aber gerade nicht so nach Grinsen. Die Reaktion einiger Initiativverbände, den VDSF zu verlassen, ist verständlich, aber falsch. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Initiative nicht aus Jux und Dollerei entstanden ist oder aus Lust, eine Fusion möglichst schlecht vorzubereiten, sondern als Reaktion auf den Schlingerkurs des VDSF-Präsidiums, welches die Fusion immer wieder auf's Neue in Frage gestellt und bis heute Zweifel an der Fusionsreife des DAV gestreut hat. Dadurch ist das Vertrauen verloren gegangen, dass das Präsidium die Fusion wirklich zu einem erfolgreichen Ergebnis führen will. Seit der Gründung der Initiative hat das VDSF-Präsidium nichts unternommen, um seinen ernsthaften Willen zur Fusion sichtbar werden zu lassen. Die Vermeidung einer konkreten Kandidaturverzichtserklärung, die eigenmächtige Verzögerungserklärung, das "Ultimatum" zur Benennung eines Kandidaten, die undenkbar schlechte Vorbereitung der Finanz- und Wirtschaftsaspekte der Fusion, das Ignorieren aller Warnsignale bis hin zur unglaublich unausgegorenen Parteitagsregie am 17.11., das alles zusammen weist mehr als deutlich darauf hin, dass da jemand die Fusion eigentlich gar nicht will. Und das ist es, was die Initiative angetrieben hat.
> Die Initiative ihrerseits hat aber auch Fehler gemacht. Sie hat in der Auseinandersetzung mit dem Präsidium die Aufrechterhaltung des Fusionsfahrplans in den Mittelpunkt gestellt und daran trotz aller Warnzeichen festgehalten. Das hat wesentlich zur Verhärtung der Fronten auf beiden Seiten beigetragen. Neuen Erkenntnissen, die eine Änderung des Fahrplans objektiv begründet hätten, hat sich die Initiative verschlossen, aufgrund ihres Grundansatzes verschließen müssen. Auch ihre Arbeit in die Landesverbände hinein, die sich noch nicht positioniert hatten, war, wenn sie denn überhaupt stattgefunden hat, wenig effektiv. Sie hat es dadurch denjenigen, die nach dem Motto "Gründlichkeit vor Schnelligkeit" Zweifel an einer "Fusion sofort", nicht erleichtert, jetzt zuzustimmen. Zudem wurde die Fusionsfrage viel zu stark auch zu einer Personalfrage stilisiert und zudem noch mit Austrittsdrohungen garniert, was natürlich Lagerbildung begünstigt. So ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass das Ergebnis vom 17.11. auch nicht unerheblich durch eine Fraktionierung der Delegierten zustande gekommen ist.
> Beide Seiten, Präsidium wie Initiativverbände sollten sich die genannten Faktoren bewusst machen und daraus ihre nächsten Schritte ableiten. Die Initiativverbände sollten aus der Erkenntnis heraus, auch nicht alles richtig gemacht haben in einem aufgeheizten Jahr, überdenken, wie der jetzt angedrohte Weg der Spaltung zu dem erklärten Ziel der Einheit passt. Und das VDSF-Präsidium sollte sich bewusst werden, dass ihm immer weniger geglaubt wird, die Fusion zu wollen und ihm immer weniger zugetraut wird, die Fusion zu "können". Was da am 17.11. in Berlin auseinandergelaufen ist, ist durch einen gordischen Knoten miteinander verbunden. Wer für die Einheit des VDSF stehen will, muss diesen Knoten zerschlagen. Der VDSF, wenn er überleben und vielleicht sogar fusionsreif werden will, braucht eine Kultur des Vertrauens. Dazu muss er sich von der seit Jahren herrschenden Unkultur des Misstrauens verabschieden. Durch sie wird der entstandene Schaden noch weiter vergrößert.



Schick dies mal an die Verbände. 

Einige Verbände kommen mir vor wie ein Kindergarten.
Eine demokratische Abstimmung verloren und nun wird ein Austritt proklamiert.
Das Kind bekommt sein Räppelchen nicht und....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Berlin-Brandenburg muss man sich echtmal zu Gemüte führen!!!!
Ich hoffe, dass die das veröffentlichen erlauben:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de...ws]=21&cHash=1d559a3e0fd7e9e2f6dedad7aefc2861
*Tolles Statement, großes Kino, mein allergrößter persönlicher Respekt!!!*

Aber ich bleibe dabei:
Diejenigen, die das zu verantworten haben - Präsidien beider Bundesverbände und die der Initiative - KÖNNEN nicht die weiteren Verhandlungen führen!! 

Sondern MÜSSEN zurücktreten oder zurückgetreten werden (Misstrauensvotum)

Wer schon bewiesen hat, dass ers weder kann noch will, der darf da nicht weitermachen dürfen zum Schaden der Angler und des Angelns..................


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Berlin-Brandenburg muss man sich echtmal zu Gemüte führen!!!!
> Ich hoffe, dass die das veröffentlichen erlauben:
> http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/index.php?id=22&tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=21&cHash=1d559a3e0fd7e9e2f6dedad7aefc2861
> *Tolles Statement, großes Kino, mein allergrößter persönlicher Respekt!!!*
> ...


 
And don't forget: Berlin-Brandenburg kommt auf die Linkliste, der erste Verband, der eine (Teil-) Fusion mit einem DAV-Landesverband hat!


----------



## Franky (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Übrigens, was ich noch sagen wollte:
> 
> Die Forelle ist immer noch Fisch des Jahres!!!
> 
> ...



Selbst das ist bei den Hessen noch nicht angekommen.... :q:q:q:q


----------



## gründler (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Franky schrieb:


> Selbst das ist bei den Hessen noch nicht angekommen.... :q:q:q:q


 
Also das Radio (Sender) berichten schon darüber,das die Forelle.....wer die wohl informiert hat????



#h


----------



## Franky (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



gründler schrieb:


> Also das Radio (Sender) berichten schon darüber,das die Forelle.....wer die wohl informiert hat????
> 
> 
> 
> #h



Keine Ahnung! Ich nicht! 
Wie gesagt: http://www.hessenfischer.net/start.htm
Es wird NICHTS über einee geplante Fusion geschweige denn vom FDJ2013 berichtet...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Berlin-Brandenburg muss man sich echtmal zu Gemüte führen!!!!
> Ich hoffe, dass die das veröffentlichen erlauben:
> http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/index.php?id=22&tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=21&cHash=1d559a3e0fd7e9e2f6dedad7aefc2861
> *Tolles Statement, großes Kino, mein allergrößter persönlicher Respekt!!!*
> ...


 
Ich finde es klasse, dass immer mehr "kleine" Dinge/ Fakten rund um die Fusion zusammenkommen! Das zeigt einmal mehr, welche Fehler gemacht worden sind und mit welcher Arroganz von der Initiative vorgegangen worden ist. Und jetzt das Weite suchen- und dafür dann am besten die Mitglieder Schuld sein lassen (wie in SH geplant...). Ich glaube die werden mittelfristig alle noch abgestraft!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich finde es klasse, dass immer mehr "kleine" Dinge/ Fakten rund um die Fusion zusammenkommen! Das zeigt einmal mehr, welche Fehler gemacht worden sind und mit welcher Arroganz von der Initiative vorgegangen worden ist. Und jetzt das Weite suchen- und dafür dann am besten die Mitglieder Schuld sein lassen (wie in SH geplant...). Ich glaube die werden mittelfristig alle noch abgestraft!


Das Stament durften wir im Wortlaut veröffentlichen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3760315#post3760315


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer drei solcher Warnschüsse nicht als Chance begreift, sondern diese ignoriert, MUSS zurücktreten!!!


Na ja, wer seine Karre einmal mit voller Wucht vor die Wand fährt, hat zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) zukünftig die Wand meiden
b) es nochmal zu versuchen, denn dann könnte sie ja umkippen

Wände aus Beton(-köppen) sollen da ja eine gewisse Instabilität besitzen, wenn die Wucht nur groß genug ist...#d|rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Schämen sich eigentlich die Delegierten nicht wenn man solche Berichte liest?
Denen wird doch gerade der Spiegel vor die Nase gehalten.

Und dieser Verein von "Verbrechern" soll uns im Bundesverband vertreten?

Hätte ich mich mal in diesem Mist hier nicht eingemischt. Bei soetwas wird einem Übel. Scheiss Vereinsmeierei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> Hätte ich mich mal in diesem Mist hier nicht eingemischt. Bei soetwas wird einem Übel. Scheiss Vereinsmeierei.



Nicht nachgeben, sharpo!!

Du siehst doch, dass es auch andere gibt..
Klasing, Eckart, NDS, Berlin-Brandenburg..

Auch wir kämpfen hier schon seit über 2 Jahren, werden verleumdet und angezeigt - deswegen aufgeben??

Im Leben nie nicht....

Vor allem jetzt nicht, wo sich die ersten Verbände und Funktionäre aus den Löchern wagen, denen man nicht mehr nur Hinterzimmermauschelei unterstellen kann, sondern die jetzt aktiv ans EHRLICHE informieren gehen und daran, ihre Angler auch mitzunehmen.

Weiterkämpfen, dass sich diesen Vernünftigen mehr anschliessen aus anderen Verbänden!!!

Dafür kämpfen, dass die Ewiggestrigen aus den Verbänden im Bund und von der Initiative, die ihr Hinterzimmermauscheln verteidigen wollten mit der Fusion, ihre verdiente Quittung bekommen.

Ich persönlich freue mich unbändig, immer mehr Verbände und Funktionäre loben zu können!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Ui, gucke mal da. Gestern schrieb ich noch:


Honeyball schrieb:


> Tja, und wie geht es weiter?
> 
> Haben wir überhaupt eine Chance auf Einheit der Angler in Deutschland, wenn der Umgang *miteinander* innerhalb des *selben* Bundesverbandes durch solche beleidigenden und verunglimpfenden Worte vergiftet wird:
> 
> ...



...und heute ist genau diese zitierte Entgleisung von der Homepage des LSFV-SH verschwunden.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Hat auch da jetzt endlich der (Um-)Denkprozess eingesetzt???
Viele hier würden dies gewiss begrüßen. #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Na ja, wer seine Karre einmal mit voller Wucht vor die Wand fährt, hat zwei Möglichkeiten:
> a) zukünftig die Wand meiden
> b) es nochmal zu versuchen, denn dann könnte sie ja umkippen
> 
> Wände aus Beton(-köppen) sollen da ja eine gewisse Instabilität besitzen, wenn die Wucht nur groß genug ist...#d|rolleyes



Wenn *diese *Koryphäen die Karre nochmal gegen die Wand fahren, dann wird garantiert die Wand umkippen.

Bedenke: Der klügere gibt nach.


----------



## Dunraven (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Moralisch? Vielleicht eine Frage des politischen Stils. Und der hätte, da würde ich Dir zustimmen, sicher zeitgleiche Abstimmungen nahegelegt. Auch das "Reinrufen" der Ergebnisse ist "anrüchig", zumal es sich ja um eine geschlossene Versammlung gehandelt hat.



Naja aber was das Abstimmen nacheinander angeht, da muss man doch auch mal ganz klar für dieses Vorgehen sprechen. Ein Notar sollte bei der Abstimmung dabei sein, und daher eben nacheinander, da er eben nicht an zwei Orten zugleich sein kann. So bleibt eben nur nicht zeitgleich, oder eben einen zweiten Notar damit es zeitgleich erfolgen kann. Aber es es NICHT so gehandhabt wurde finde ich richtig, denn ein zweiter Notar bedeutet UNNÖTIGE KOSTEN. Hier finde ich es gut das sie daran gedacht haben eben nicht noch mehr Geld auszugeben, nur damit es zeitgleich passiert. Das mit dem Ergebnis der PROBEABSTIMMUNG (eine unwichtige und nichtssagende Sache) noch die Abstimmung gestört wurde, das ist etwas anderes, aber das nacheinander finde ich absolut ok wenn man sich mal die Verhältnismäßigkeit zwischen Kosten und Sinn einer gleichzeitigen Abstimmung ansieht.


Das man alle Präsidiumsmitglieder gleich abwählen muss finde ich auch übertrieben. Einige machen einen guten Job in ihrem Fachbereich, denen ist dann aber halt die "große Politik" zu hoch und da folgen sie den Leitwölfen. Nicht unbedingt ideal, aber da sie sich meist auf ihren Fachbereich konzentrieren, und da sehr gute Arbeit machen, sollte man da schon sich mal fragen ob es nicht besser so ist als einer der lieber "große Politik" machen will und in seinem Fachbereich nicht so toll ist. Gute Leute in ihrem Fachgebiet sind viel wert, da sollte man dann schon das nachsehen haben wenn sie bei Sachen außerhalb des Fachgebietes dann einfach dem Leitwolf folgen. Wenn der gut ist, ergeben sich dadurch ja keine Nachteile, und wenn der nicht gut ist sollte man da ansetzen, und denjenigen der halt im Fachbereich seine Stärke hat auch da lassen.

Wobei natürlich auch Aussagen von solchen (laut Planung auch zukünftigen) Präsidiumsmitglieder bei Facebook, wie z.B. sinngemäß  "Die Sache wird endgültig im März über die Bühne gehen, denn der DAV war mit 100% bei der Probe dafür." Schon recht weltfremd anmuten. Aber sie zeigen dabei auch gut das die eben Facharbeiter sind. Spitze im Aufgabenbereich und außerhalb eben nicht so sicher (denn es ist ja schon im VDSF gescheitert und bei der nächsten Abstimmung fehlt schon ein pro Verband, das spricht nicht für eine klare Sache im März).


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



gründler schrieb:


> Also das Radio (Sender) berichten schon darüber,das die Forelle.....wer die wohl informiert hat????
> 
> 
> 
> #h


 

Jo, stimmt, in Berlin auch. Da sieht man mal, wie gut die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des VDSF ist. Die kommt wenigstens an in der Öffentlichkeit....


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Naja aber was das Abstimmen nacheinander angeht, da muss man doch auch mal ganz klar für dieses Vorgehen sprechen. Ein Notar sollte bei der Abstimmung dabei sein, und daher eben nacheinander, da er eben nicht an zwei Orten zugleich sein kann. So bleibt eben nur nicht zeitgleich, oder eben einen zweiten Notar damit es zeitgleich erfolgen kann. Aber es es NICHT so gehandhabt wurde finde ich richtig, denn ein zweiter Notar bedeutet UNNÖTIGE KOSTEN. Hier finde ich es gut das sie daran gedacht haben eben nicht noch mehr Geld auszugeben, nur damit es zeitgleich passiert. Das mit dem Ergebnis der PROBEABSTIMMUNG (eine unwichtige und nichtssagende Sache) noch die Abstimmung gestört wurde, das ist etwas anderes, aber das nacheinander finde ich absolut ok wenn man sich mal die Verhältnismäßigkeit zwischen Kosten und Sinn einer gleichzeitigen Abstimmung ansieht.
> 
> 
> Das man alle Präsidiumsmitglieder gleich abwählen muss finde ich auch übertrieben. Einige machen einen guten Job in ihrem Fachbereich, denen ist dann aber halt die "große Politik" zu hoch und da folgen sie den Leitwölfen. Nicht unbedingt ideal, aber da sie sich meist auf ihren Fachbereich konzentrieren, und da sehr gute Arbeit machen, sollte man da schon sich mal fragen ob es nicht besser so ist als einer der lieber "große Politik" machen will und in seinem Fachbereich nicht so toll ist. Gute Leute in ihrem Fachgebiet sind viel wert, da sollte man dann schon das nachsehen haben wenn sie bei Sachen außerhalb des Fachgebietes dann einfach dem Leitwolf folgen. Wenn der gut ist, ergeben sich dadurch ja keine Nachteile, und wenn der nicht gut ist sollte man da ansetzen, und denjenigen der halt im Fachbereich seine Stärke hat auch da lassen.
> ...


 

Ich habe das so verstanden, dass der Notar die Unterschriften der Vertreter beglaubigt, aber nicht den Abstimmungsvorgang, was ich für ungewöhnlich halten würde. Falls es so ist, wie Du sagst, dann kann man natürlich so verfahren, wenn man das "Reinrufen" verhindert. Notarkosten spart man allerdings nicht, weil dann zwei Abstimmungsergebnisse notariell begleitet und abgerechnet werden, da kommt es nicht darauf an ob von einem Notar oder von zweien, die Gebühren sind die gleichen. Da gibt es keine Vorteilspakete oder Gruppenrabatte.


----------



## Dunraven (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Ok das wusste ich nicht, aber irgendwo hatte ich halt gelesen das es nacheinander erfolgte weil unter notarieller Aufsicht und nur ein Notar vorhanden. Aber bei 50 Seiten frag mich nicht wo es stand, ich habe es halt noch im Hinterkopf das es so war.

Ist es denn so ungewöhnlich das eine Auszählung eine wichtigen Sache unter notarieller Aufsicht erfolgt, damit der z.B. entscheiden kann ob der Stimmzettel gültig ist oder nicht?


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Naja aber was das Abstimmen nacheinander angeht, da muss man doch auch mal ganz klar für dieses Vorgehen sprechen. Ein Notar sollte bei der Abstimmung dabei sein, und daher eben nacheinander, da er eben nicht an zwei Orten zugleich sein kann. So bleibt eben nur nicht zeitgleich, oder eben einen zweiten Notar damit es zeitgleich erfolgen kann. Aber es es NICHT so gehandhabt wurde finde ich richtig, denn ein zweiter Notar bedeutet UNNÖTIGE KOSTEN. Hier finde ich es gut das sie daran gedacht haben eben nicht noch mehr Geld auszugeben, nur damit es zeitgleich passiert. Das mit dem Ergebnis der PROBEABSTIMMUNG (eine unwichtige und nichtssagende Sache) noch die Abstimmung gestört wurde, das ist etwas anderes, aber das nacheinander finde ich absolut ok wenn man sich mal die Verhältnismäßigkeit zwischen Kosten und Sinn einer gleichzeitigen Abstimmung ansieht.
> 
> 
> Das man alle Präsidiumsmitglieder gleich abwählen muss finde ich auch übertrieben. Einige machen einen guten Job in ihrem Fachbereich, denen ist dann aber halt die "große Politik" zu hoch und da folgen sie den Leitwölfen. Nicht unbedingt ideal, aber da sie sich meist auf ihren Fachbereich konzentrieren, und da sehr gute Arbeit machen, sollte man da schon sich mal fragen ob es nicht besser so ist als einer der lieber "große Politik" machen will und in seinem Fachbereich nicht so toll ist. Gute Leute in ihrem Fachgebiet sind viel wert, da sollte man dann schon das nachsehen haben wenn sie bei Sachen außerhalb des Fachgebietes dann einfach dem Leitwolf folgen. Wenn der gut ist, ergeben sich dadurch ja keine Nachteile, und wenn der nicht gut ist sollte man da ansetzen, und denjenigen der halt im Fachbereich seine Stärke hat auch da lassen.
> ...


 

Nehme ich mal für mich auf, aber meine Erfahrungen würden mich das anders sehen lassen. Fachkräfte auf die Fachebene, das ist okay und die sind wertvoll. Im Verein geht das auch so und nicht anders. Schon bei kleineren Landesverbänden wird es aber schwierig, weil neben der Eigenregie ja noch die Aufgabe "Einbringen in die Bundesverbandspolitik" dazukommt. Die Leistungsfähigkeit leider da enorm, wenn da überwiegend nur fachbereichsspezifisch gedacht und gehandelt wird. Spätestens auf der Ebene der geschäftsführenden Präsidien sollte klar sein, dass dort eine Gesamtverantwortung für diese Angelegenheiten besteht (nicht nur eine Haftung). Und die sollte auch wahrgenommen werden, so sehr auch die eigene Fachstrecke das geliebte Kind bleibt. Blindes Vertrauen in einen Leitwolf wird dieser Gesamtverantwortung nicht gerecht und hat maßgeblich dazu beigetragen, dass die Führungssituation im VDSF seit vielen Jahren höchst prekär ist. 
Es kommt eben in den Präsidien, noch stärker in den Vorständen nicht nur darauf an, keine Fehler zu machen. Schäden entstehen auch, wenn man das Richtige unterlässt. Weiter so mit dem Motto "Verantwortung können die anderen übernehmen" jedenfalls stellt das verlorengegangene Vertrauen nicht wieder her.

P.S.: Ich weiß, dass das, was ich hier fordere, auf individueller Ebene alles andere als einfach ist. Aber es geht darum, dass eine entsprechende Kultur wächst und da braucht es Vorbilder, die da vorangehen. Leider habe ich das in meiner aktiven Zeit auch nicht geschafft, diesem Anspruch gerecht zu werden. Diese Kultur wäre es dann aber auch, die die Mobbing- und Ausgrenzungsexzesse, von denen jetzt mehrere Landesverbandspräsidenten öffentlich berichten, künftig zu verhindern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Diese Kultur wäre es dann aber auch, die die Mobbing- und Ausgrenzungsexzesse, von denen jetzt mehrere Landesverbandspräsidenten öffentlich berichten, künftig zu verhindern.



Was um so einfacher zu verhindern ist, je mehr man mit der Öffentlichkeit und der Basis kommuniziert.

Solche Praktiken gehören an das Licht der Öffentlichkeit gezerrt.


----------



## Wegberger (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Hallo,

wie sind die Stimmverhältnisse eigentlich nach dem 31.12.2012 ?

Eine Meldung lautet ja : 





> Der VDSF-Verband Thüringen hat bereits zum Ablauf des 31. Dezember 2012 seinen Austritt erklärt.



Waren die Pro oder Contra Fusion ? Welche Stimmenanteile waren dort gebündelt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

4 Stimmen pro Fusion, da Mitglied der Initiative Pro DAFV, nehm ich mal an ;-)

Da aber wohl nur ein Delegierter von denen anwesend war und nur 3 Stimmen auf einen Delegierten vereint werden können, konnten die im Ergebnis nur 3 Stimmen pro Fusion abgeben und hätten dann 1 Prostimme verschenkt..

;-))


----------



## Wegberger (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Hallo,



> und hätten dann 1 Prostimme verschenkt..


Gibt es etwa noch mehr verschenkte Stimmen ? Dann hatte ja die Pro-Initative nachher selber die Sache vergeigt.

Der wahre Schuldige wäre dann eindeutig :q Nachher muss man sich noch bedanken !


----------



## velvet (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Wegberger,

Präsident Braun und sein Verband sind die eigentlichen Deppen in der Abstimmung zur Fusion.

Wenn Bayern rechtzeitig seine Beiträge bezahlt hätte, dann wären hier gegenüber 38 nunmehr 44 Delegiertenstimmen möglich gewesen.

 *Das sind 6 mehr!*

Du erkennst sicher, was hier plötzlich möglich gewesen wäre.


Aber weil man ja alles im Griff hat ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Na, da hat sich der LSFV SH ja mit der neuen Stellungnahme ja richtig ins Zeug gelegt...Man nehme die heutige Meldung des VDSF und ergänze diese um zwei Sätze in Bezug auf den LSFV SH. Fertig ist die linientreue Meldung. "Befehl und gehorsam, Verbandstreue Meldung veröffentlicht Herr Präsident". Oder wie wir hier im Norden zu sagen Pflegen ArsXXkriecherei! Also, in SH ist die neue Richtung anscheinend die alte. Per außergewöhnlicher Mitgliederversammlung möchte man sich nur Bestätigung holen und Kritiker verstummen lassen. Ich glaube das wird aber nix...

Zitat aus der Meldung:„_Wir treffen heute mit hoher Verantwortung eine wichtige Entscheidung“, sagte VDSF-Präsident Peter Mohnert vor Eintritt in die Tagesordnung._

Die Entscheidung wurde am 17.11 getroffen, warum wird das dann wiederholt?

Nächstes Zitat: _Die designierte Präsidenten des neuen Angelfischerverbandes Deutschland, Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, hoffte, dass die Angler einen Weg finden, der das bisher Trennende überwindet. Sie sollten gemeinsam für die Sache kämpfen._

Das werden wir! Gemeinsam das bisher Trennende bekämpfen- die Hinterzimmermauscheler...Und das auf demokratischem Wege! 

Ich finde immer diese knappen 2 fehlenden Stimmen so süß. Bei einer Million Angler in Deutschland hat 1/4 NEIN zu der Fusion gesagt- also schlappe 250.000 Angler. Das finde ich nicht wenig...Ich finde so hört sich das deutlicher nach Niederlage an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

gibt aber nur noch knapp 800.000 organisierte nach Angaben der Verbände- real wohl weniger als 600.000....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gibt aber nur noch knapp 800.000 organisierte nach Angaben der Verbände- real wohl weniger als 600.000....


 
Ja, aber der VDSF redet auf seiner Homepage von 1.000.000 organisierter Angler in Deutschland (Zitat:_Rund eine Million Angler sind in Deutschland in Vereinen und Landesverbänden organisiert._)- also sollten wir auch die 250.000 Gegner so benennen...Boah haben die viele gegen sich #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Naja, aber dass das, was die reden und schreiben nicht zwangsweise mit der Wahrheit übereinstimmen muss, ist ja nun nicht gerade die neueste Neuigkeit............

Beim VDSF haben knapp über 600.000 bezahlt, beim DAV warens knapp über 160.000.............


----------



## Dunraven (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Nehme ich mal für mich auf, aber meine Erfahrungen würden mich das anders sehen lassen. Fachkräfte auf die Fachebene, das ist okay und die sind wertvoll. Im Verein geht das auch so und nicht anders. Schon bei kleineren Landesverbänden wird es aber schwierig, weil neben der Eigenregie ja noch die Aufgabe "Einbringen in die Bundesverbandspolitik" dazukommt. Die Leistungsfähigkeit leider da enorm, wenn da überwiegend nur fachbereichsspezifisch gedacht und gehandelt wird.



Naja manche Bereiche sind da aber ja kleiner als die Jugendarbeit in einem Verein. Ich denke z.B. an den Bereich Angeln für Behinderte, wo es ja eine recht überschaubare Gruppe ist. Da kommen ja bei unseren Jugendangeln vom Verein mehr Teilnehmer zusammen als da auf Bundesebene. Das ist z.B. so ein Bereich der eher in der Größenordnung eines Vereines liegt und für den gleichzeitig Fachwissen sehr wichtig ist, und der gleichzeitig noch international auch sehr erfolgreich war. Ein sehr positives Beispiel für gute Arbeit im Spezialbereich. Und eben so ein Bereich den ich z.B. meinte, in dem Fachwissen enorm wichtig ist (schon wegen den anderen Bedienungen und Anforderungen).


----------



## Wegberger (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Hallo,

wenn man aber Kommentare in gewissen LV Foren liest, dann kann man sehr gut erkennen, dass viele im Tal der Ahnungslosen leben bzw. die Auswirkungen einer schlechten Fusion gar nicht erkannt bzw. bekannt sind.

Dort lebt der LV Hörige in seinen Mirkokosmos und seniert über die ihm medial vergekaute schlechte Welt.


----------



## mathei (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was um so einfacher zu verhindern ist, je mehr man mit der Öffentlichkeit und der Basis kommuniziert.
> 
> Solche Praktiken gehören an das Licht der Öffentlichkeit gezerrt.


 
ich glaube wir haben nicht richtig aufgepasst ( waren gerade kreide holen, oder so ).fast alle verbände schreiben doch ( die mehrzahl ist dafür ). da muss es eine umfrage gegeben haben. wieso habe ich das nicht mitbekommen #c


----------



## Sailfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



velvet schrieb:


> Wegberger,
> 
> Präsident Braun und sein Verband sind die eigentlichen Deppen in der Abstimmung zur Fusion.
> 
> ...



Wenn das tatsächlich stimmt, wäre es der Brüller schlechthin!


----------



## Wegberger (20. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Hallo Thomas,

das könnte doch eine Meldung wert sein !!!!! ?

*"Bayern und Thüringen verhindern die Fusion - der Skandal hinter dem Skandal im VDSF!"

???
*


----------



## velvet (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

von *velvet* 

 
_Wegberger,_

_Präsident Braun und sein Verband sind die eigentlichen Deppen in der Abstimmung zur Fusion._

_Wenn Bayern rechtzeitig seine Beiträge bezahlt hätte, dann wären hier gegenüber 38 nunmehr 44 Delegiertenstimmen möglich gewesen._

_*Das sind 6 mehr!*_

_Du erkennst sicher, was hier plötzlich möglich gewesen wäre._


_Aber weil man ja alles im Griff hat ..._
Wenn das tatsächlich stimmt, wäre es der Brüller schlechthin! 

Hy Kai,

nach den VDSF-Delegiertenmaterial hat Bayern einen Mitgliederbestand von 129.883 zum 31.12.11, davon abgerechnet bis zum 15.10.11 111.497.
Aufgrund der VDSF-Regularien besteht für je 3000 zum Stichtag abgerechnete Mitglieder eine entsprechende Stimmberechtigung.
Satzung VDSF


§ 9 Hauptversammlung*Die Hauptversammlung ist eine Delegiertenversammlung. Sie besteht aus:​*

I. den Vertretern der Mitglieder und dem Präsidium.
2. Jedes ordentliche Mitglied besitzt in der Hauptversammlung, entsprechend der bei der Verbandsgeschäftsstelle​

bis zum 15.!0. des vorhergehenden Jahres abgerechnet und bezahlten Beiträge, 
​​fur je angefangene

*3 000 Angler eine Stimme, die es durch Delegierte wahrnehmen lassen kann.*
3. Ein Delegierter darf höchstens drei Stimmen auf sich vereinen. Die Delegierten üben ihr Mandat jeweils bis​
zur Abberufung durch das Mitglied aus.​ 
​​Die Stimmen laut Material sind 38 und da jeweils maximal 3 Stimmen von einem Delegierten wargenommen werden können Minimum 13 Delegierte diese ausüben.​ 
So schmeiß den Computer an und eruiere, was wäre wenn.​ 
Übrigens, der Herr gibt's den Seinen im Schlaf,
ich brauche jetzt auch den göttlichen Einfluss​


----------



## Wegberger (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Hallo,

aber das würde dann ja auch bedeuten, dass Bayern bewußt dem Bundesverband Gelder vorenthalten haben könnte  ?


Diese würde dann eine Verschärfung der Finanzschieflage des Bundesverbandes bedeuten.
Und dies wäre eigentlich nicht fein.


Wer spielt hier eigentlich welches Spiel ?


----------



## velvet (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Bevor ich ganz ins Bett abhaue:

Auszug aus dem Prüfungsbericht der Revisoren des VDSF

Bei der Prüfung wurde festgestellt, dass vom LFV Bayern seit dem Jahre 2008 eine jährlich fortgeschriebene Restbeitragsforderung per 31.12.2011 in Höhe von 19.078,00€ offen steht, welche zum Prüfungszeitpunkt noch mit 17.006,00€ besteht.


----------



## velvet (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

So mach Dir selbst Gedanken oder frag den VDSF-Chef.


----------



## velvet (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Hast Du keinen Dispo?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



			
				snoekbars schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Im VDSF ``regieren`` nur Stümper und Leute , die an ihren Posten kleben. Die, die es 30 Jahre gemacht haben, wollen nicht mehr weiter.
> (dabei haben genau sie den Käse von heute angerührt bzw. garnichts gemacht)
> 
> 2. die Bosse vom AB sehen das, wie die meisten Schreiber hier, auch so.
> ...



Zu 1:
Das ist im DAV nicht anders..

zu 2: siehe 1

zu  3: Pleite ist meines Wissens nicht Bayern (haben wir uns aber nicht mit beschäftigt) Laut den Dokumenten und Aussagen des Wirtschaftsprüfers geht es beiden Bundesverbänden finanziell schlecht, speziell der DAV legt schon jahrelang Minusbilanzen vor.

*Wies trotzdem gehen könnte?*

Nur so in meinen Augen:
Den ersten Warnschuss gabs schon vor nem guten halben Jahr bei der ersten Probeabstimmung im VDSF-Verbandsausschuss, wo es schon keine ausreichende Mehrheit für die Fusion in 2012 gab. 

Den zweiten, als Niedersachsen an die Öffentlichkeit ging und klarmachte, dass sie unter diesen Umständen eine so dilettantisch geplante Fusion nicht mitmachen.

Den dritten am 16.11., Freitag morgen, als die Probeabstimmung im VDSF-VA 44% Gegenstimmen erbrachte...

Das alles waren gute Gelegenheiten, ohne Gesichtsverlust und ohne sich so lächerlich zu machen wie jetzt, diesen von Initiatve ohne Not durchgedrückten Zeitplan auszusetzen und das Ganze vielleicht später, aber vernünftig geplant und unter Mitnahme der Angler, durchzusetzen.

*So sind die Initiative und beide Bundesverbände für das elende und widerwärtige Bild der Verbände in der Öffentlichkeit verantwortlich.*

Weil sie bewiesen haben, dass sie entweder zu dumm sind, solche Warnschüsse zu erkennen - oder zu arrogant, um darauf zu reagieren.......

*Daher ist das einzige, was jetzt das Ansehen von den Verbänden verbessern könnte:
Wenn neue Leute die Fusion ganz neu, von vorne, unter Mitnahme der Angler angehen..

Und alle Präsidien und verantwortliche Geschäftsführer der Schuldigen, der Verbände der Initiative und beider Bundesverbände, zurücktreten..*



Zu Bayern und den Mitgliederzahlen im VDSF.
Die Bayern haben zwar immer den größten Posten bei den nichtbezahlten Mitgliedern, sind ja aber beileibe nicht die einzigen.

Das Papier, aus dem Velvet wohl zitiert (Stimmverteilung beim VA) ergibt insgesamt 
628.066 gemeldete Mitglieder im VDFS. Aber eben nur 603.923 , die bezahlt wurden....

Sind also insgesamt 24.143, die nicht bezahlt wurden.

Davon sind aber "nur" 18.386 den Bayern zuzurechnen..


----------



## Boedchen (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> *Daher ist das einzige, was jetzt das Ansehen von den Verbänden verbessern könnte:
> Wenn neue Leute die Fusion ganz neu, von vorne, unter Mitnahme der Angler angehen..
> ....*



MEINE Meinung: FALSCH
Szenario1:
Das Einzige was nun Faktum schnellstens Passieren müsste.
Kurze Drähte untereinander und EINEN Starken Verband erstellen.
Schmerzhaft aber wahr. Es hilft keinem "Altlasten" mitzuschleppen. Wenn es denn so kommen würde wäre EIN Verband denn in der Lage die verbleibenden zu dirigieren.

Szenario2:
ALLE schliessen sich dem Verband an der wehnigstens die Eier NACH AUSSEN hat zu sagen : Wir sprechen mit einer Stimme

Alles andere ist nur Flickschusterei.

ABER... Nur meine kleine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> Es hilft keinem "Altlasten" mitzuschleppen


Eben.
Deswegen sollten alle Präsidien und verantwortliche Geschäftsführer der Schuldigen, der Verbände der Initiative und beider Bundesverbände, zurücktreten!!!


Wenn die Verantwortlichen nicht zurücktreten nach dem Bild, dass sie nach dieser (Kon)Fusion in der Öffentlichkeit hinterlassen haben -  und sich daraus noch die Repräsentanten des Dachverbandes rekrutieren - wer in Gesellschaft und Politik sollte die denn auch nur ansatzweise ernst nehmen??

Wenn vorher nicht geklärt ist, für was ein Verband steht, mit welchen Personen und wie das solide finanziert und rechtssicher organisiert ist, wer würde denn da vernünftigerweise fusionieren wollen?

Ausser den Dilettanten der Bundesverbände und der Initiative, die schon bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht hinkriegen??

Und welcher Angler sollte guten Gewissens solche Leute und Verbände auch noch bezahlen und unterstützen?

Dann sind wir ja wirklich endgültig am Punkt mit den Kälbern und Metzgern........

*Leuten, die bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können - trotz x-facher Warnungen und Möglichkeiten das vernünftig zu machen - darf man keine weitere Chance geben, das Ansehen der Angler und des Angelns noch weiter zu beschädigen!!!*


----------



## Boedchen (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die Verantwortlichen nicht zurücktreten nach dem Bild, dass sie nach dieser (Kon)Fusion in der Öffentlichkeit hinterlassen haben -  und sich daraus noch die Repräsentanten des Dachverbandes rekrutieren, wer in Gesellschaft und Politik sollte die denn auch nur ansatzweise ernst nehmen??
> 
> Wenn vorher nicht geklärt ist, für was ein Verband steht, mit welchen Personen und wie das solide finanziert und rechtssicher organisiert ist, wer würde denn da vernünftigerweise fusionieren wollen?
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe den ganzen Hype nicht. Es giebt NACHWEISLICH einen Verband der (zumindestens nach aussen) die Eier hat mit EINER Stimme zu sprechen. Warum also bitte sollte man dann rücksicht auf andere Nemen? Wenn die LV sich genau diem anschliessen würde ggf. der uneinige auf der strecke bleiben und hätte sein szeanio welches er wohl herausfordert.
Aber wie ich schon lesen durfte bin ich ja NUR einzelmitglied und habe gefälligst nichts zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Auch der DAV ist genauso schuld, denn hätte er diesem Zeitdruck der Initiative nicht nachgegeben, wäre es nicht soweit gekommen!

Umso schlimmer, dass die das auch noch einstimmig machten!!

Dass dann auch noch alle trotz der nachgewiesen elenden Finanzierungssituation, den Anmerkungen des Wirtschaftsprüfers und den rechtlichen Bedenken des Notars, dieser dilettanisch geplanten Fusion einstimmig zugestimmt wird, macht keinen dieser Leute auch nur ansatzweise geeignet für einen gemeinsamen, starken Verband.

Nur mit einer Stimme sprechen wollen reicht eben nicht, wenn man Fakten wie Finanzen, Personal, organisatorisches und juristisches ignoriert....

Ich unterscheide da nicht in mehr oder weniger gute oder schlechte "(Kon)Fusionisten,  VDSF, DAV oder die Vebrände der Initiative:
*Die haben es ALLE gleichermaßen verbockt und dem Ansehen der Angler und des Angelns ALLE gleichermaßen geschadet!!!*

Und dürfen daher keine Chance mehr haben, dieses elende Spüiel weiterzutreiben...

Meine persönliche  kleine Meinung...


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Boedchen schrieb:


> MEINE Meinung: FALSCH
> Szenario1:
> Das Einzige was nun Faktum schnellstens Passieren müsste.
> Kurze Drähte untereinander und EINEN Starken Verband erstellen.
> ...




|kopfkrat

Also doch die Querlenker rausschmeissen, Demokratie in die Tonne werfen, Abweichler weiter diffamieren und mobben nur um z.B. die Wasserrichtlinie zu stoppen aber im Gegenzug Nachtangelverbot, Gewässersperren etc. einzurichten?
Hallo Herr Braun aus Bayern. 

Ganz ehrlich. Die hatten 20 Jahre Zeit für eine Fusion und nun ist es ganz dringend?
So dringend kann diese Fusion nicht gewesen sein.

Eier in der Hose? Wer? Die Verbände?
Liest Du die Beiträge und eingestellten Links?

Wer Eier in den Hosen hat hätte die Basis mitgenommen.
Herr W. Klasing, machen Sie bitte ihren eigenen Bundesverband.


----------



## Boedchen (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Also doch die Querlenker rausschmeissen, Demokratie in die Tonne werfen, Abweichler weiter diffamieren und mobben nur um z.B. die Wasserrichtlinie zu stoppen aber im Gegenzug Nachtangelverbot, Gewässersperren etc. einzurichten?
> Hallo Herr Braun aus Bayern.
> ...



Das schöne an Meinungen ist das Jeder eine haben darf.
Mir ist es ehrlich sch...s egal WER da nun was mauschelt oder 20 Jahre zeit hatte. UM SO SCHLIMMER.
Wenn 20 Jahre nicht gereicht haben wie lange denn dann?
ICH bin NUR einzelmitglied und froh darüber, NICHT FROH bin ich allerdings wenn es Menschen giebt die Ihrer aufgabe NICHT gerecht werden, nämlich MICH nach aussen zu vertreten.
 Wir haben schon lange keine Mauer mehr..oder doch?
Also mir pers. reicht das langsam.  
Ich will das es Menschen giebt die MICH und damit auch "Dich" Vertreten, pers. neigungen oder abneigungen zum trotz.
Ob nun ein Herr... X oder Y oder was weis ich interessiert mich absolut NICHT. Haben 2 Nicht die musse über ihren schatten zu springen muss es wohl ein dritter machen oder?

Aber evtl. ist es ja ratsam nun schön zu schweigen und langsam wieder Stein für Stein hochzuziehen. Grml


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Das schöne an Meinungen ist das Jeder eine haben darf.
> Mir ist es ehrlich sch...s egal WER da nun was mauschelt oder 20 Jahre zeit hatte. UM SO SCHLIMMER.
> Wenn 20 Jahre nicht gereicht haben wie lange denn dann?
> ICH bin NUR einzelmitglied und froh darüber, NICHT FROH bin ich allerdings wenn es Menschen giebt die Ihrer aufgabe NICHT gerecht werden, nämlich MICH nach aussen zu vertreten.
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt, ist es mir NICHT egal wer mich vertritt.
Ich möchte nicht von Verbrechern, Kinderschändern etc.  vertreten werden.
Ich möchte nicht von Personen vertreten werden die andere diffamieren und mobben.
Ich möchte nicht von Personen vertreten werden dir mir das Hobby angeln verbieten bzw. stark einschränken.
Ich möchte von Personen vertreten werden die mein Hobby schützen, die Demokratisch und Transparent handeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> Ich möchte von Personen vertreten werden die mein Hobby schützen, die Demokratisch und Transparent handeln.


Da würde sogar ich mich dann auch wieder organisieren.....


----------



## Boedchen (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ist es mir NICHT egal wer mich vertritt.
> Ich möchte nicht von Verbrechern, Kinderschändern etc.  vertreten werden.
> Ich möchte nicht von Personen vertreten werden die andere diffamieren und mobben.
> Ich möchte nicht von Personen vertreten werden dir mir das Hobby angeln verbieten bzw. stark einschränken.
> Ich möchte von Personen vertreten werden die mein Hobby schützen, die Demokratisch und Transparent handeln.



Mann, da habe ich gerade ein schönes Kontrastück und dann kommt sowas. NATÜRLICH und in erster LIENIE gebe ich da uneingeschränkt recht.
ABER, GERADE deswegen der Spruch mit den sprichwörtlichen "Eiern".
Soooo weit denken wir garnicht auseinander, nur halt von 2 verschiedenen Richtungen. Meine besagt:
Keine 100% Meinung, keine "Eier" sich durzusetzen und Menschlich einfach kein Angler = Weg damit.
So einfach kann es sein. Setze jemanden hin der mal Tacheles redet und sagt DA LANG dann wird es auch passieren. Ohh wunder wir werden dann wieder vertreten.

PS: ab nun halte ich mich raus


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Mann, da habe ich gerade ein schönes Kontrastück und dann kommt sowas. NATÜRLICH und in erster LIENIE gebe ich da uneingeschränkt recht.
> ABER, GERADE deswegen der Spruch mit den sprichwörtlichen "Eiern".
> Soooo weit denken wir garnicht auseinander, nur halt von 2 verschiedenen Richtungen. Meine besagt:
> Keine 100% Meinung, keine "Eier" sich durzusetzen und Menschlich einfach kein Angler = Weg damit.
> So einfach kann es sein. Setze jemanden hin der mal Tacheles redet und sagt DA LANG dann wird es auch passieren. Ohh wunder wir werden dann wieder vertreten.



Klar, wir müssen Kompromisse eingehn.
Sicher wäre es gut einen Bundesverband zu haben.  Aber nicht Grundsätzlich.
Ich will keinen Bundesverband finanzieren der mir Gewässerstrecken sperrt oder den Bauer in Bayern subventioniert. 
Ich zahle für einen Bundesverband der meine anglerischen Interessen bei den Oberen vertritt.
Und da muss ich Dir Recht geben, der DAV ist da näher als der VDSF.
Aber auch fast pleite.


----------



## Boedchen (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Und zum Abschluss:
Ich bin Angler, ich möchte wieder öffentlich sagen können:
Ich angel und Angler sind Nette Menschen,
ich möchte wieder sagen können, ich war mit gleichgesinnten los und habe mit ihnen spass am Wasser gehabt.
Ich möchte wieder zu Leuten aufschauen können die sagen:
JA wir alle sind Angler, wir lieben EIN Hobby.
Wir sind so Gott will die Nachfahren der Fischer und die Kinder der Väter die Stolz angeln gegangen sind und dafür gesorgt haben das es heute überhaupt noch Fisch giebt.

Und? Kann ich das? Und genau DAS macht gerade mich (wo ich doch eigentlich nichts mit am Hut habe) so sauer.
So, nu aber wirklich |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> Und da muss ich Dir Recht geben, der DAV *ist* da näher als der VDSF.


Nicht ist - das war mal..

Bis wegen der Fusion Präsident Markstein und der DAV - Bund wegen der Initiative und deren Zeitdruck alle Versprechen gegenünber den Anglern gebrochen hat:
Er wollte mal angelpolitische Punkte, die für den DAV wichtig waren, festschreiben lassen und ansonsten nicht fusionieren.

Er wollte nur ohne Zeitdruck verhandeln und ansonsten die Fusion abbrechen.


Es ist nicht mehr so, dass der eine oder andere Verband (VDSF oder DAV) mehr oder wengier für Angler gut wäre.

Sie sind gleich schlecht, gleich elend und gleich machtbesessen geworden - Und die von der Initiative sind die gleichen Ewiggestrigen, die nix für Angler tun wollen, sondern nur ihre Hinterzimmermauschlei zementieren und das deswegen so vorwärts getrieben haben.

In kompletter Verkennung der Tatsachen, dass es auch noch Verbände und Funktionäre mit Rückrat gibt, die gegen eine solche dilettantische (Kon)Fusion stimmen MUSSTEN!!..

*Es geht doch in dem ganzen Spiel nicht um Angler oder deren Interessen.*

Den Jastimmern gehts doch in meinen Augen nur um Machtpoker in den Verbänden, deren Kohle, Pfründe, Posten und Pöstchen und persönliche Eitelkeiten.


----------



## Honeyball (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Eben!
Und genau deswegen kann der Weg aus dem Dilemma nur in einer Allianz der Vernünftigen bestehen.
Es braucht 7 Personen, um einfach einen neuen Bundesverband zu gründen, der dann für alle bestehenden LV offen ist und sicherlich von der breiten Mehrheit derer in beiden bestehenden BV mitgetragen würde, die genau das wollen: Einen einheitlichen Bundesverband, der die Interessen der in ihm organisierten Angler vertritt.

Um den gleich auf mich einprasselnden Totschlagfloskeln die Nahrung zu entziehen:
An demokratischen politischen Entscheidungsprozessen teilnehmen kann man auch mit Petitionen und offenen Briefen an die Abgeordneten, wenn man (noch) *kein* anerkannter Naturschutzverband ist, auch dies ist ein Märchen der Machtbesessenen Postenkleber.
Und die Aufmerksamkeit der Entscheider und Politiker erreicht man durch eine fundierte strategische Öffentlichkeitsarbeit unter Verwendung moderner Kommunikationsmedien schneller, wirksamer und günstiger als durch einen sündhaft teuren Grüne-Woche-Stand. (allerdings kann man darüber natürlich kaum Spesen und Aufwandentschädigungen abrechnen)


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Wir haben schon lange keine Mauer mehr..oder doch?



Leider doch, und nicht nur eine.

Die Mauern befinden sich in den Köpfen mancher Funktionäre.
Mauern hin zu denen, die von ihnen eigentlich vertreten werden sollten, und Mauern hin zu denen, die das wirklich tun wollen. 

Und grade eben ist man dabei, den eigenen Müll über diese Mauern in den Hof der Nachbarn zu werfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Tja, auch dafür sind wir da, dass dies alles eben nicht in Vergessenheit gerät,. was Verbände und Funktionäre da angerichtet haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Der LSFV-SH macht nun ernst und hat zur außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung am 21.12. 2012 zum Verbleib im VDSF geladen.

In der uns vorliegenden Einladung ist unter Punkt 5 vermerkt:
Mitgliedschaft im VDSF

Ebenfalls wird angemerkt, dass alle bis zum 14.12. gemeldeten Delegierten ein  kostenfreies Grünkohlessen erhalten würden.

Stattfinden soll das wohl in Dibberns Landgasthof in Bargstedt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Obs in SH interessierte Angler gibt, die mal ihre Delegierten bei der Arbeit sehen wollen??


----------



## Windelwilli (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Für mich klingt das wie 'ne Kaffee-Fahrt.
Sollte mich nicht wundern, wenn die Deligierten da mit Lamadecken, Magnetarmbändern und Kochgeschirr wieder rauskommen. :vik:


----------



## Wegberger (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Hallo,

vielleicht sollte man den Deligierten einen unabhängigen Fragen- und Informationskatalog an die Hand geben !?

Denn aus der LV Sicht braucht der "gute Deligierte" ja keine Einzelheiten, sondern nur Vertrauen.


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Zitat R. Vollborn:"Nicht in allen Einzelheiten. Aber die Mitglieder haben der Verschmelzung  generell einstimmig zugestimmt und sie können das Vertrauen in ihre  Delegierten haben, daß diese ihre Stimme verantwortungsvoll einsetzen."

Quelle:http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314508#post314508

Nicht in allen Einzelheiten? Wieviel Prozent wurde nicht erzählt?

Das Vetrauen bezweifel ich wenn ich von "Kleingeister", Mobbing und Deffamierungen lese.

Also doch nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt. Und sich dann wundern wenn es Abweichler gibt.

#q

Ich hatte Vertrauen darin, dass man ordentlich mit seinen Kollegen umgeht und nicht auf Grund unterschiedlicher Meinungen und Nicht- Linientreue anfängt zu mobben etc..

Aber offensichtlich sind nicht mal die einfachsten Anstandsregeln den Delegierten bekannt.


----------



## smithie (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> An demokratischen politischen Entscheidungsprozessen teilnehmen kann man auch mit Petitionen und offenen Briefen an die Abgeordneten, wenn man (noch) *kein* anerkannter Naturschutzverband ist, auch dies ist ein Märchen der Machtbesessenen Postenkleber.


Auch wenn es sicher nicht schadet, NSV zu sein.

OT, ich weiß: wie erhält man die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband?


----------



## Honeyball (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



smithie schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sicher nicht schadet, NSV zu sein.
> 
> OT, ich weiß: wie erhält man die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband?



ebenfalls OT: kannst Du hier nachlesen...


----------



## Dunraven (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das wie 'ne Kaffee-Fahrt.
> Sollte mich nicht wundern, wenn die Deligierten da mit Lamadecken, Magnetarmbändern und Kochgeschirr wieder rauskommen. :vik:



Warum, weil es da Essen gibt?
Warst Du schon mal bei sowas?
Ich schon in Nds. und da gab es dann im Anschluß auch etwas zu essen (allerdings vom Verein aus für den wir da waren und nicht vom Landesverband), und ich finde das auch ganz in Ordnung und richtig. Die letzten beiden Jahre konnte ich nicht, aber nur mal zum Verständnis, damit mal klar wird das es nicht nur mal eben Essen gehen ist. Beginn der JHV sagen wir 10 Uhr, also rechtzeitig da sein = 9:30 Uhr. Fahrtzeit mit dem Bus sollte man so 4 Stunden rechnen mit Pause, Stau, ect. und teilweise eher mehr. Also Abfahrt 5:30 Uhr. Zum Bus fahren dauert ca. 20 Minuten = 5:10 Uhr Zuhause los. Vorher waschen, essen, ect. = spätestens 4:30 Uhr aufstehen. 

JHV dann je nach Themenlage bis 13 oder 14 Uhr. Dann ist man nach der JHV schon knapp 12 Stunden auf den Beinen und hatte nur Frühstück und evt. Kaffee oder auch Brötchen, wenn einer sowas für die Gruppe vorbereitet hat. Dann mal zusammen etwas essen und nochmal eine Nachbesprechung machen sehe ich da dann schon als ok an. Dann dürfte es knapp 16 Uhr sein und dann nochmal 4 Stunden zurück, 20 Minuten nach Hause, und um ca. 20:30 Uhr ist die Kaffefahrt vorbei und man seit 16 Stunden auf den Beinen wegen der JHV vom Landesverband. 

Das ist so toll und unterhaltsam das es schwer fällt dafür überhaupt Leute zu finden. Wie gesagt, ich selbst konnte in den letzten beiden Jahren auch nicht weil es private Termine gab. Klar haben manche nur eine kurze Anreise, aber der Ort wechselt jedes Jahr und Nds. ist groß, gerade wenn man am nördlichen Ende wohnt. Und für die im Süden ist es ähnlich. Geld gibt es dafür btw. nicht, und das erwartet auch keiner. Aber das man nicht auch noch die Kosten fürs Mittagessen selber zahlen muss ist dann doch ok finde ich.

Dieses Jahr war ich aber noch als Vertretung zu einer Jugendwarte Sitzung vom Landesverband. Da war der Zeitaufwand ähnlich, obwohl wir da einen Bulli hatten und somit etwas schneller fahren konnten. Da war dann 2 Stunden Messebesuch angesagt da es, weil der Landesverband einen Stand hatte, Freikarten für die Teilnehmer gab. Von daher blieben dann halt, die Messe mal rausgerechnet, nur knapp 13-14 Stunden Zeitaufwand über. Der freie Sonntag war aber ebenfalls gelaufen als man gegen 20:30 Uhr fertig Zuhause ankam.

Das nur mal um klar zu machen das es eben nicht nur eine Lustige Kaffeefahrt ist wo es sich alle nur gutgehen lassen wollen. Klar, wer in 30 Minuten beim Versammlungsort ist, für den stellt es sich anders da, aber das sind nicht alle, darüber sollte man auch mal nachdenken. Sowas kann auch eine Menge unbezahlte Zeit sein die da privat aufgewendet wird. Und wie gesagt, es ist oft genug schwer Leute zu finden die das überhaupt machen wollen. Bei uns wäre man froh wenn sich da mal einer melden würde und sagt hey ich würde da auch gerne mal zur JHV vom Landesverband mitfahren. Zur eignen JHV mit 5-30 Minuten Anfahrt kommen ja schon nicht einmal 2% der Mitglieder. Und wären die Getränke da nicht frei würden es wohl noch weniger sein vermute ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Für gute Arbeit würd ich denen auch ein Steak gönnen........


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Warum, weil es da Essen gibt?
> Warst Du schon mal bei sowas?
> Ich schon in Nds. und da gab es dann im Anschluß auch etwas zu essen (allerdings vom Verein aus für den wir da waren und nicht vom Landesverband), und ich finde das auch ganz in Ordnung und richtig. Die letzten beiden Jahre konnte ich nicht, aber nur mal zum Verständnis, damit mal klar wird das es nicht nur mal eben Essen gehen ist. Beginn der JHV sagen wir 10 Uhr, also rechtzeitig da sein = 9:30 Uhr. Fahrtzeit mit dem Bus sollte man so 4 Stunden rechnen mit Pause, Stau, ect. und teilweise eher mehr. Also Abfahrt 5:30 Uhr. Zum Bus fahren dauert ca. 20 Minuten = 5:10 Uhr Zuhause los. Vorher waschen, essen, ect. = spätestens 4:30 Uhr aufstehen.
> 
> ...



Manche gehen auch nur zum Essen fassen hin.
Ich war hier in NRW auf einer Versammlung vom LFV, nach dem Essen waren nur noch geschätzte 30% der Personen anwesend.
Vom Thema/ Ablauf her, hätte man sich die Versammlung eh sparen können.

Aber vom Grundsatz ist diese Bewirtungsgeschichte schon ok.
Ich bin/ Man ist ja nicht zum eigenen Vergnügen dort.


----------



## Wegberger (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Hallo,

oh und ich dachte schon, das im S-H ein Wandel passiert aber jetzt werden schon einfache Fragen genervt beseite gewischt.

Stellt sich natürlich die Frage, genervt weil das Thema sie überollt oder genervt, weil das mauscheln anspruchvoller wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> oh und ich dachte schon, das im S-H ein Wandel passiert


 
Den Gedanken hatte ich schon nach der ersten, aber auch nach der korrigierten Pressemeldung ad acta gelegt! 

Ich werde mir die Tage mal die Mühe machen, alle Aussagen der Offiziellen aus dem Thread rauszuschreiben und untereinander zu legen. Insbesondere die Aussagen bezüglich des Ausmaßes der Informationen der Mitglieder zum Zeitpunkt der Abstimmung. Das wird vertrauen schaffen...

Im übrigen wird in meinen Augen durch Machtdemonstration - also mit Hilfe eines gewissen Druck von oben - versucht werden die Fusion jm März 2013 durchzusetzen. Die haben nichts gelernt. Die sind nicht zu ändern- ich vermute das liegt bei einigen am bereits eingesetzten Altersstarrsinn...Wenn wir Angler jetzt nicht gemeinsam aufstehen, dann wird es finster für die Zukunft!


----------



## schuessel (21. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

wird jetzt n bischen n längerer beitrag aber was soll ich machen?


Sharpo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ist es mir NICHT egal wer mich vertritt.
> Ich möchte nicht von Verbrechern, Kinderschändern etc.  vertreten werden.
> Ich möchte nicht von Personen vertreten werden die andere diffamieren und mobben.
> Ich möchte nicht von Personen vertreten werden dir mir das Hobby angeln verbieten bzw. stark einschränken.
> Ich möchte von Personen vertreten werden die mein Hobby schützen, die Demokratisch und Transparent handeln.



genau so ist es und darauf kommts an. nur weil das dann ein Verband ist bringt das doch gar nichts. nicht mal ne Kostenersparnis. Die Aff** würden ja zwei Standorte weiterführen. Postensicherung? Mauerdenken?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da würde sogar ich mich dann auch wieder organisieren.....


Ich als erst bald Angler hab im Moment echt kein BOck in irgend nen Verein zu gehen. Ich will meine Ruhe und niemanden der mir sagt wann ich Müll aufsammeln soll. Ich werd, wenn ich dann angeln geh, meinen Müll immer mitnehmen und den anderer auch, wenns geht. (mehr als ein geangeltes Fahrrad geht in mein Auto leider nicht rein ) Und wenn ich das alles hier so verfolge, vergeht die Lust mich zu organisieren noch mehr. Wieso muß man eigentlich in einem Verein sein um im Bundes- oder Landesverband Mitglied zu sein? Wie wärs denn, wenn man den Vereinen Vorschlägt, sie sollen aus den unfähigen Landesverbänden und damit aus dem Bundesverband aussteigen und dafür einen neuen Bundesverein für Angler und nicht für Verbände gründet. Schließen sich genug Angler und Vereine an sind vdsf und dav Geschichte. Dafür eine professionelle Lobbyarbeit für Angler. Und warum müssen denn eigentlich alle Angler aus einem Mund sprechen. Ich hatte jetzt einige im Kurs, die unter Angeln etwas völlig anderes verstehen als ich. Wieso soll ich mich mit Idioten (nur meine persönliche Meinung und sicher nicht beleidigend gemeint) über eine gemeinsamme Vertretung einigen. Das führt doch zu nichts. Da vertrete ich mich doch lieber selber - in einem neuen besseren Verband unter Umständen sogar per Onlineabstimmung - oder lass mich von jemand anderem vertreten. Warum muß das denn unbedingt ein einziger Verband sein?? Ein perfekter Kompromis bedeuten, daß am ende niemand wirklich zufrieden ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht ist - das war mal..
> 
> Bis wegen der Fusion Präsident Markstein und der DAV - Bund wegen der Initiative und deren Zeitdruck alle Versprechen gegenünber den Anglern gebrochen hat:
> Er wollte mal angelpolitische Punkte, die für den DAV wichtig waren, festschreiben lassen und ansonsten nicht fusionieren.
> ...



Das ist was ich meine. Niemand tritt für irgendetwas ein, außer, daß sein posten sicher ist und somit sind sich alle einig, daß am besten nichts getan wird.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Eben!
> Und genau deswegen kann der Weg aus dem Dilemma nur in einer Allianz der Vernünftigen bestehen.
> Es braucht 7 Personen, um einfach einen neuen Bundesverband zu gründen, der dann für alle bestehenden LV offen ist und sicherlich von der breiten Mehrheit derer in beiden bestehenden BV mitgetragen würde, die genau das wollen: Einen einheitlichen Bundesverband, der die Interessen der in ihm organisierten Angler vertritt.
> 
> ...



genau. man muß wieder völlig neu anfangen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leider doch, und nicht nur eine.
> 
> Die Mauern befinden sich in den Köpfen mancher Funktionäre.
> Mauern hin zu denen, die von ihnen eigentlich vertreten werden sollten, und Mauern hin zu denen, die das wirklich tun wollen.
> ...



Mit Ossi Wessi hat das eh nix zu tun. Das sind nur hohle Frasen um Gegner der offiziellen Linie zu difamieren.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Manche gehen auch nur zum Essen fassen hin.
> Ich war hier in NRW auf einer Versammlung vom LFV, nach dem Essen waren nur noch geschätzte 30% der Personen anwesend.
> Vom Thema/ Ablauf her, hätte man sich die Versammlung eh sparen können.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man einfach lange genug bleiben und dann mit 7 zu 3 Stimmen gewisse Dinge durchpeitschen:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> Wie wärs denn, wenn man den Vereinen Vorschlägt, sie sollen aus den unfähigen Landesverbänden und damit aus dem Bundesverband aussteigen und dafür einen neuen Bundesverein für Angler und nicht für Verbände gründet


Jo, warum nicht.........

Schlechter als die real existierenden Verbände gehts kaum, also ist mit jedem Versuch etwas anders oder neu zu machen, zumindest die Chance gegeben, dass sich für Angler etwas verbessert....


----------



## Smanhu (22. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Moin,

was ich schon wieder lustig/armselig find ist, dass es für den VDSF (finanziell) in naher Zukunft eh richtig den Bach runter geht und die das scheinbar ignorieren. Egal wie die Abstimmung im März ausgehen sollte, werden die einen LV austreten wenn fusioniert wird, die anderen wenn nicht. Wenn die doch jetzt schon nicht wirtschaften können und die finanziellen Mittel jetzt schon nicht ausreichen, wie wollen die das denn mit noch weniger finanziellen Mitteln machen?! Sind die denn so blind? Mit solchen Aktionen, wie vor kurzem erlebt, werden die eh schwindenden Mitgliederzahlen wahrscheinlich noch weiter sinken. Das ist ja auch sowas! Für Angler wird nicht gekämpft, Resultat: schwindende Mitglieder, Folge: weniger Beiträge, sprich weniger finanzielle Mittel....Gaaaanz simple Logik...diese Logik hat sich aber wohl noch nicht bis auf Bundesebene "durchgesprochen" |uhoh: ! 
Aber da ja hier oft nach Lösungen geschrien wird, hier mal n Vorschlag von mir:
Da der VDSF sich so gerne mit der Naturschutzverbandssache und diesem idiotischen Castingsport rühmt, hätt ich da ne Idee: VDSF soll sich umbenennen in VDNUCH >>Verband Deutscher Naturschützer Und Castingsport Hoschis. Alle LV, unter dem dann ehemals VDSF, sollen in den DAV eintreten und dieser sollte sich an seine "alten Werte" erinnern und für uns kämpfen!
Da wäre doch jeder glücklich. Wir Angler wären mit einer starken Stimme vertreten, der weitgehend anglerfeindliche VDSF wär mit all seiner Kompetenz bei den Angelgegnern (  zwinker, zwinker...man wirft den faulen Apfel in den gegnerischen Apfelhaufen....) und Thomas hätte nimmer so oft Schnappatmung  

In diesem Sinne
lasst die Spiele beginnen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> und Thomas hätte nimmer so oft Schnappatmung


Danke, dass auch jemand mal an mich denkt ;-))))


----------



## Smanhu (22. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Ja, so bin ich eben! Wenn man in BW lebt und angelt.... geteiltes Leid, ist halbes Leid


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

OT:
Das rechne ich nem Gelbfüßler hoch an ...
;-)))
OT aus..


----------



## Smanhu (22. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> OT:
> Das rechne ich nem Gelbfüßler hoch an ...
> ;-)))
> OT aus..


 
Gelbfüßler sind Karlsruher )


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Es wird immer besser, kaum zu glauben.

Da erklärt der Herr Vollborn im SH-Forum

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss
_
Zitat:

Wichtig ist vielleicht für die Vereinsvertreter noch folgende Information: bei vielen Vereinen steht in der Satzung, sie seien Mitglied im LSFV und im VDSF. Bezüglich des VDSF ist diese Regelung nicht mehr von Belang, weil nach einer Satzungsänderung beim VDSF dort nur die Landesverbände Mitglied sind, aber eben nicht mehr die Vereine selbst. Daher steht ein solcher Satz einem evt. Austritt des LSFV aus dem VDSF nicht entgegen.​_
Das muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Also sind nicht nur die Angler auf den Status eines reinen Zahlviehs reduziert, sondern - zumindest im Bezug auf die Fusion - auch die Vereine. 

Haben die Vereine überhaupt irgendwann mal mitbekommen, dass sie keine Mitglieder im VDSF mehr sind ?
Und wenn, wozu zahlen sie dann noch Beiträge ?

Wen oder was finanziert ihr da eigentlich ?


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es wird immer besser, kaum zu glauben.
> 
> Da erklärt der Herr Vollborn im SH-Forum
> 
> ...



Gute Frage.
Kann ich Dir aber nicht beantworten. 
Wir bekommen ja keine Infos.

Im Grunde ist es auch nicht problematisch.
Wenn: Anglerinteressen demokratisch und transparent vetreten werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Haben die Vereine überhaupt irgendwann mal mitbekommen, dass sie keine Mitglieder im VDSF mehr sind ?


 
Das Problem ist, dass beim LSFV SH selbst nicht alle sicher sind, was sie an Infos haben oder auch nicht bzw. ob sie informieren oder auch nicht..

Ein Beispiel? Gerne:

Zitat Pressesprecher am 08.03.2012 zur Fusion:

_Diese aktuellen Informationen sind für jeden an einer Fusion der Angler in Deutschland Interessierten abrufbar. Hier wird nichts verheimlicht...._
_...Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass sich die Schleswig-Holsteiner durch unsere ehrenamtliche Arbeit hier im Anglerforum gut informiert fühlen..._
Zitat Pressesprecher am 09.03.2012 zur Fusion:


_...Nur: ich bin da wirklich kein kompetenter Ansprechpartner, weil ich selbst keine aktuellen Informationen habe..._
Alles wohl gemerkt im dortigen Forum zum Thema VDSF/ DAV Zusammenschluss...


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass beim LSFV SH selbst nicht alle sicher sind, was sie an Infos haben oder auch nicht bzw. ob sie informieren oder auch nicht..
> 
> Ein Beispiel? Gerne:
> 
> ...




Und Herr R.V. setzt noch einen drauf in dem er sagt, man hätte die Vereine nicht bis ins Detail informiert.

Naja.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was ich schon wieder lustig/armselig find ist, dass es für den VDSF (finanziell) in naher Zukunft eh richtig den Bach runter geht und die das scheinbar ignorieren. Egal wie die Abstimmung im März ausgehen sollte, werden die einen LV austreten wenn fusioniert wird, die anderen wenn nicht. Wenn die doch jetzt schon nicht wirtschaften können und die finanziellen Mittel jetzt schon nicht ausreichen, wie wollen die das denn mit noch weniger finanziellen Mitteln machen?! Sind die denn so blind? Mit solchen Aktionen, wie vor kurzem erlebt, werden die eh schwindenden Mitgliederzahlen wahrscheinlich noch weiter sinken. Das ist ja auch sowas! Für Angler wird nicht gekämpft, Resultat: schwindende Mitglieder, Folge: weniger Beiträge, sprich weniger finanzielle Mittel....Gaaaanz simple Logik...diese Logik hat sich aber wohl noch nicht bis auf Bundesebene "durchgesprochen" |uhoh: !



Es gibt wohl zwei Typen von Funktionären.
Den ersten Typ, der zu blöd und unfähig ist und das nicht kommen sieht und dann noch der zweite Typ. Der zweite Typ ist garkein Angler und hat auch Hauptberuflich und Nebenberuflich soviel zu tun, das ihm die Angelverbände auch völlig egal sein können und er schon eine andere Stelle zum abkassieren finden wird.

Es müssten die Angelvereine sofort aus den Verbänden austreten. Dann würde bald Ruhe sein. Aber da (ich spreche jetzt für SH) der Verband ja einige beliebte Gewässer als Druckmittel in der Hand hat, werden die Vereine weiterhin Mitglied bleiben.

Wobei wir in SH ja einen Angelverein ohne eigene Gewässer haben, der nur zum Zweck gegründet wurde, an Landesverbandskarten vergünstigt ranzukommen.

Somit wäre es möglich, jeder Angelverein verlässt den Verband und jeder der so beratungsresistent ist und an deren Gewässern angeln will, der tritt halt in den Gastkarten eV. ein.


----------



## Smanhu (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Ich verallgemeiner mal...Ausnahmen scheints ja wenige zu geben.
Die Bundesverband- und Landesverbandsherren/damen und was da noch so rum kreucht und fleucht, haben wohl große Vorbilder aus der Bundespolitik...wie man aus deren Handeln erkennen kann. Immer in die Kamera grinsen, wenn denn eine sichtbar ist. Sich mit "Größen" aus Politik und Wirtschaft fotografieren zu lassen, damit man sieht, dass sie mit den Großen mitspielen können|rolleyeswollen,|rolleyeskönnten|rolleyesgerne würden:m. Wie auch immer.
Beiträge (welches man als Angelsteuer bezeichnen könnte) einsacken, mit denen sie zu wirtschaften nicht in der Lage zu sein scheinen. Aber viele Vereine scheinen mit deren Handeln zufrieden zu sein. Wieso auch immer.
Auch wenn deren Hauptmerk scheinbar in Castingsport, Naturschutz, kommerzielle Fischervertretung und das "CallOfDuty"-Komoranmanagment zu liegen scheint...das wir bezahlen!!! 
Ich kann mich an eine Aussage eines alten Bekannten meines Vaters erinnern, der sehr viele Jahre in einem Verein im Vorstand saß und sein Amt entnervt und mit einem Kopfschütteln aufgegeben hatte: "Alles Mafia, die da oben" ! 
Mehr sagte er zu diesem Theama nicht. Und wenn man sich gerade zur Zeit gewisse Stellungsnahmen der LV zum Scheitern der Fusion oder auch von vor einiger Zeit die "Erlebnisse" von Brotfisch durchliest, kann man diese Aussage nur bestätigen...mit einem Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Es bewegt sich aber was......

Wenngleich nicht natürlich in den Dachverbänden oder den Verbänden der Initiative, die das ja nicht nur angerichtet und zu verantworten haben, sondern bei denen, die gegen diese Art der Fusion gestimmt haben.

Und die Befürworter Initiative und Bundesverbände wollen das jetzt nochmal auf gleicher Grundlage wiederholen im Februar/März!!

Bis sie sich ein passendes Ergebnis "demokratisch" hingemauschelt haben.. 

Die haben den Schuss nun zum wiederholten Male nicht gehört:
Es  gibt immer noch genügend vernünftige Verbände und Funktionäre, die sich einer so dilettantisch geplanten (Kon)Fusion weiter wiedersetzen werden!!

Dass sich immer mehr LV bei so einer Politik mit einem so seltsamen Demokratieverständnis nicht mehr so richtig wohl fühlen im VDSF, wundert weniger..

Es wäre ja aber auch nicht so, dass wir nicht gerade über das Demokratieverständnis gerade im VDSF nicht schon berichtet hätten:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/vdsf-und-demokratieverstaendnis.html

Dass nun augenscheinlich auch der DAV diesen undemokratischen Weg mitgehen will, spricht für mich Bände...

Vielleicht sagen die das aber auch noch ab und besinnen sich wieder auf die alten Grundsätze unter Mikulin, etwas FÜR Angler zu tun, statt diese weiter zu verraten..


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es bewegt sich aber was......
> 
> Wenngleich nicht natürlich in den Dachverbänden oder den Verbänden der Initiative, die das ja nicht nur angerichtet und zu verantworten haben, sondern bei denen, die gegen diese Art der Fusion gestimmt haben.
> 
> ...



Dies waren also Deine eingegangenen Emails?
Davon konnte man doch nach den zahlreichen Statements auf den Webseiten ausgehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Nenene, da bin ich noch am sortieren und einordnen, nicht nur Mails, auch  sehr viele Telefonate.

Ich kann mich da aber auch nicht zerreissen....

Das oben war nur die Antwort auf die vorigen Postings. ..

Da findet momentan ein neusortieren in vielen Bereichen und Verbänden statt..

Ob und welche Strukturen da im Bund überbleiben nach dem März, wird sich zeigen.

Aber in immer mehr Landesverbänden (DAV wie VDSF) rumorts nun auch in Vereinen und Kreisverbänden, die sich wundern, was ihre Präsidien und Delegierten da angerichtet haben und mit ihrem Geld da anstellen...

Es zeigt sich aber in immer mehr Strukturen, dass das "weiter so" wie bisher, das durchdrücken von oben nach unten, an seine Grenzen stösst..

Noch bei weitem nicht mehrheitlich, aber eben immer mehr..

Auch bei Bundespolitikern, die selber angeln oder sich mit dem Thema verbunden fühlen,  stösst man auf immer mehr Unverständnis ob des Dilettantismus der agierenden Verbände und Funktionäre mit dem ignorieren eines klaren, demokratischen Votums seitens des VDSF-Präsidiums - der DAV hat sich ja noch nicht entschieden.....


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nenene, da bin ich noch am sortieren und einordnen, nicht nur Mails, auch  sehr viele Telefonate.
> 
> Ich kann mich da aber auch nicht zerreissen....
> 
> Das oben war nur die Antwort auf die vorigen Postings. ..




Leg nen Zahn zu.  

Mal so ein kleiner Fingerzeig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



> Mal so ein kleiner Fingerzeig?


Finger zeigen?

So:
,l,,

Oder wie??
;-))

Ne, das ist definitiv zu früh, sorry.........................


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Wollt ihr mal sehen, wie schlecht informiert bzw. gutgläubig selbst die glühendsten Verfechter von C & R sind ???

http://www.wallerforum.com/waller/thread.php?threadid=38516

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Nur für angemeldete User sichtbar..........


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Kurz gesagt gehts darum, dass ein User dort den DAV-Standpunkt:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=68

bejubelt... 

Tom (cyprinusbarbus) hat da mal etwas Klarheit reingebracht wie man im VDSF einst Wallerangler betitelte (kriminelle Lustfischer) und dass der DAV letztes WE sich bedingungslos dem VDSF unterordnen wollte.

Weiterhin wurde aufs AB verwiesen um sich zu informieren 

Danke Tom!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Danke Franz :m

Sorry, war mir nicht bewußt, das man das nur als registrierter lesen kann....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass sich immer mehr LV bei so einer Politik mit einem so seltsamen Demokratieverständnis nicht mehr so richtig wohl fühlen im VDSF, wundert weniger..


 
Naja, das Problem ist doch, dass viele das eigene Geschwätz von gestern nicht wirklich interessiert! Oder die alle da oben nicht miteinander kommunizieren...??!!?? Oder die einfach nur noch hilflos sind?

Aus dem Forum des LSFV SH mal ein paar Zitate:

*Vom 16.11.2012 vom GF des LSFV S-H:*

_Es gäbe in drei Monaten oder drei Jahren keine andere Grundlage._

Das bedeutet für mich, dass man nach diesen Worten die Abstimmung nicht zu wiederholen braucht, oder?

*Vom 17.11.2012 vom PS des LSFV S-H:*

_Der LSFV-SH steht weiterhin bedingungslos zur Fusion des VDSF und des DAV_
Also doch noch einmal abstimmen...?
 
*Vom 20.11.2012 vom PS des LSFV S-H:*

_Nach dem Scheitern der von uns befürworteten und so viele Jahre vorbereiteten Verschmelzung von DAV und VDSF zum DAFV müssen wir uns *neue Wege* suchen._

Neue Wege? Aha, doch keine Abstimmung mehr...!

*Vom 21.11.2012 vom GF des LSFV S-H:*

_Deshalb bin ich auch gegen ein "Weiter so", gegen eine Wiederholung des Verfahrens, bis es irgendwann zur Mehrheit führt. Entweder man ist überzeugt von den Vorteilen der Verschmelzung, wie es etwa alle Delegierten des LSFV waren. Schließlich laufen die Vorbereitungen für diese jetzt anstehende Verschmelzung seit 2008. Oder man lehnt sie ab. So gesehen könnte es im März kein anderes Ergebnis geben._

_Und genau das finde ich eben sehr bedauerlich. Einerseits weil *ein* starker Bundesverband Interessen wirksam vertreten kann. Andererseits weil ich sehe, wie jetzt die beiden Bundesverbände Schaden nehmen können. Das trifft mich auch persönlich, weil mein Großvater Arthur Kobes bis zu seinem Tod 1963 Präsident des VDSF war. Hier kann ein bedeutendes Stück deutscher Angelgeschichte verloren gehen. Das haben die Verbände eigentlich nicht verdient, vor allem aber nicht unsere anglerischen Vorfahren, die die Verbände aufgebaut haben._

Nach diesem Beitrag bin ich mir nun wirklich nicht mehr sicher in welche Richtung es gehen soll. Deshalb die ausserordentliche Mitgliederversammlung? Dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dort auch vom LSFV SH keine Vorschläge über die Weitere Vorgehensweise unterbreitet werden sollen, sondern lediglich Vorschläge der Mitglieder abgestimmt werden sollen. Denn der LSFV SH erscheint mir aktuell in dieser Beziehung nicht entscheidungsfähig...Und persönliche Interessen werden bei einer solch wichtigen Entscheidung sicherlich ausgeblendet.


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Da derzeit hier wenig läuft und Thomas immer noch die Informationen aufarbeiten/ filtern muss, möchte ich mal eine Aussage von Honeyball im SH Forum zitieren.
Ich finde dies sehr interesssant.

Zitat:"Das Zitat des Delegierten (falls Du damit konkret jemand aus  Niedersachsen gemeint hast und nicht jemand anders), dass Du hier  (verkürzt) wieder gegeben hast, lautete vollständig: "Beim nächsten Mal  stimmen wir dafür, dann können sie ihre Fusion machen, wir sind sofort  raus, sparen die 180.000 und müssen uns so einen Scheiß nicht mehr  antun.""

Quelle:http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=314623#post314623

Jetzt werden also schon vom Geschäftsführer des LSFV S-H R.V. Aussagen der Delegierten bewusst falsch wiedergegeben?


Mit dem ganzen Müll müste man mal an die Presse gehen.
Wäre etwas für die Bild- Zeitung.

Schlammschlacht im Bundesverband VDSF und DAV!
VDSF/ DAV Delegierte be********n die Angler in Deutschland!
Delegierte des LSFV S-H mobben Angler!


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Nö, Sharpo, so weit würde ich nicht gehen. Wenn ich den Eindruck hätte, er habe das bewusst falsch zitiert, dann hätte ich auch im SH-Forum das genau so gesagt.

Am Ende der Veranstaltung, als sich plötzlich alle bewusst waren, welches Chaos da jetzt entstanden ist, ging es überall verdammt hoch her.
Hätten sich die Delegierten auf diese Versammlung vorbereitet, die Dokumente gelesen und bewertet und im Internet gegoogelt, was es dazu thematisch und inhaltlich so gibt, dann wäre keiner außer den absolut ewig gestrigen über das Scheitern der Abstimmung überrascht gewesen. Ich selbst war ja in meiner grenzenlosen Naivität sogar davon ausgegangen, dass die Fusion *trotzdem* durch kommt und die Warnsignale *bewusst* in den Wind geschlagen werden. Aber das war gar nicht so. Die meisten Delegierten waren im Verbandsausschuss am Vortag total überrascht von den Informationen, die Niedersachsen und die anderen wenigen Informierten da ans Tageslicht brachten. Die haben allen Ernstes geglaubt, dass das Scheitern der Probeabstimmung nur ein unbedeutender Warnschuss wegen der Vorab-Festlegung der einzelnen Posten gewesen ist.
Und getreu dem Motto "Nachher beim Bierchen sieht es anders aus" und "Morgen, wenn's ans Eingemachte geht, dann klappt das schon" sind viele geradezu blind in die Versammlung gegangen.
Kann man es nicht nachvollziehen, wenn plötzlich und unerwartet Leute zum Denken aufgefordert werden, die jahrzehntelang nur monoton abgenickt haben, was ihnen vom Präsidium vorgesetzt wurde. Das ist doch wie nach jahrelang Eintopf mit dem Löffel zu sabbern, plötzlich ein Schnitzel mit Messer und Gabel essen zu müssen; ziemlich blamabel, wenn man das nicht kann... :m
Und das Schlimmste für die ist doch, dass es jetzt auf's Neue losgehen soll. Die sollen im Februar/März wieder brav "ja" sagen, zu irgendwas, von dem sie noch nichtmal die Hälfte verstanden haben und hören dann von denen, die sich damit beschäftigt haben, dass sie plötzlich auch "nein" sagen dürfen. Schwere Kost für solche Leute...

Aber (leider) kein gefundenes Fressen für die allgemeine Presse. Die müssten ja dann alles von Anfang an hier nachlesen. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Ich teile da Honeyballs Vermutungen durchaus.....


> Kann man es nicht nachvollziehen, wenn plötzlich und unerwartet Leute zum Denken aufgefordert werden, die jahrzehntelang nur monoton abgenickt haben, was ihnen vom Präsidium vorgesetzt wurde. Das ist doch wie nach jahrelang Eintopf mit dem Löffel zu sabbern, plötzlich ein Schnitzel mit Messer und Gabel essen zu müssen; ziemlich blamabel, wenn man das nicht kann...


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Da wird schon was dran sein, aber dann muss ich als Geschäftsführer auch mal an der richtigen Stelle den Mund halten.

Ich bin gespannt ob darauf noch eine Stellungnahme folgt oder die Klarstellung von Honeyball ignoriert wird.

Das nun alle Gemüter erhitzt sind ist verständlich.
Besonders dann wenn sich die "NEIN"- Sager noch mit solchen Kommentaren, Anschuldigungen und Anfeindungen auseinander setzen müssen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nö, Sharpo, so weit würde ich nicht gehen.


 
Ganz ehrlich Honeyball, ich verstehe Deine Argumentation zu der verkürzten Darstellung nicht...

Die Aussage ist so getätigt worden, wie Du sie dargestellt hast- und wurde dann mit zeitlichem Abstand zu den Geschehnissen verkürzt wiedergegeben, oder?

Ob bewusst oder unbewusst vermag ich nicht zu sage. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum eine Aussage ohne sinnvollen und nachhaltigen Grund so verkürzt zitiert wird! Durch die Verkürzung bekommt die Aussage eine negative Darstellung und eine komplett verdrehte Bedeutung. Die jetztige Bedeutung spielt dem Verfasser doch in die Karten...

Aber das hier ist lediglich meine Sichtweise- die des Verfassers können wir nur erahnen!


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich Honeyball, ich verstehe Deine Argumentation zu der verkürzten Darstellung nicht...
> 
> Die Aussage ist so getätigt worden, wie Du sie dargestellt hast- und wurde dann mit zeitlichem Abstand zu den Geschehnissen verkürzt wiedergegeben, oder?
> 
> ...



Honeyball ist den diplomatischeren Weg gegangen.


Im Unterbewusstsein wird er meiner Ausführung aber zustimmen.  

Nur die offen zu Behaupten, ohne eine Verwarnung im S-H Forum zu erhalten ist schwierig.  Es wäre eine Unterstellung die er nicht Beweisen könnte.  :g
Aussage gegen Aussage halt.
Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Wie Hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass zwei Delegierte den fast identischen Satz zur annähernd der selben Zeit sagen?

|kopfkrat

Alles sehr komisch.

Kapiert der Geschäftsführer nicht um was es geht? Sind alle Juristen so kompliziert in ihrem denken?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kapiert der Geschäftsführer nicht um was es geht? Sind alle Juristen so kompliziert in ihrem denken?


 
Nein Sharpo, Du nutzt in diesem Fall die falschen Bezeichnungen für das Aufgabengebiet des Verfassers! Tausche Jurist und Geschäftsführer gegen Funktionär- Funktionäre denken immer noch sie stehen über den Dingen und über der Basis- weil sie den Kontakt zur Basis über die Jahre verloren haben. Jetzt hatten bzw. haben sie die Möglichkeit der Annäherung, aber entfernen sich immer weiter und immer schneller. In meinen Augen katapultieren sie sich bei der Geschwindigkeit jedoch ins Abseits, erhalten mittelfristig die rote Karte und bekommen dann für die Zukunft die Zuschauerrolle verpasst. 

Ich hoffe das in SH die roten Karten bereits am 21.12 verteilt werden!


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

Nun, wenn 2 verschiedene Delegierte die selbe chaotische Veranstaltung besucht haben, warum sollten sie dann nicht den selben Satz hinterher sagen...:m

Nee, mal ernsthaft. So laut wie es da am Ende der Veranstaltung war, kann der Rest durchaus unter gegangen sein. Außerdem, was hätte Robert Vollborn davon, auf so eine Art Stimmung zu machen.
Wenn er dies vorgehabt hätte, um so wie in der ursprünglichen Startseitenaussage die Niedersachsen zu verunglimpfen, dann hätte er auch klar betont, dass ein niedersächsischer Delegierter das gesagt hat.

Und auch wenn ich natürlich versuche, manchmal etwas diplomatisch zu sein, so bin ich nach wie vor davon überzeugt, dass wir im Sinne aller Angler mehr gewinnen, wenn miteinander gesprochen wird. 
Dass gerade S-H dazu bereit ist und auch auf meine kritischen Fragen eingeht, ist mehr wert als 100 Fusionsinitiativlinge!!!


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Nach der Peinlichkeit.....*

So, und jetzt schreibt mal nicht so viel bis Sonntag.
Ich bin so lange offline und brauch dann wieder Stunden, um auf den aktuellen Stand zu kommen...:m


----------

